# Raw Thread - Brock: I'm going to FUCK UP Roman Reigns



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *The Authority was dealt a crippling blow last Monday night when Randy Orton finally snapped, brutalizing Seth Rollins and leaving the so-called “future of WWE” in a heap at ringside. Now, after The Viper has made clear his intentions to challenge Mr. Money in the Bank to a clash at WrestleMania, the WWE Universe wonders: Will Rollins agree to face WWE’s Apex Predator?
> 
> As Orton plots his next move against The Architect on Raw, WWE.com offers some predictions for the next stop on The Road to WrestleMania. *














> _*Things have never exactly been amicable between Randy Orton and Seth Rollins, but the combustible situation between The Viper and Mr. Money in the Bank absolutely erupted last Monday night when Orton decimated Rollins in a cold, methodical assault that ended with an RKO through the announce desk.
> 
> Orton discussed the attack in an interview Thursday night on SmackDown, revealing that his plan for Monday night was to spit on Rollins’ face and challenge the so-called “future of WWE” to a battle at WrestleMania. Keeping in mind how Orton completely dominated Rollins at the conclusion of last Monday’s Raw, one might argue that Rollins would be foolish to accept such a challenge. However, Rollins might also see a clash with Orton as the ultimate chance for vengeance on The Grandest Stage of Them All. Expect some serious fireworks between these former allies when Raw goes on the air. *_














> *Defending the United States from yet another verbal thrashing from Rusev, a fired-up John Cena went after The Super Athlete with everything he had Monday night, locking The Hero of the Russian Federation in the STF and refusing to release the hold.
> 
> It wasn’t until Lana granted the Cenation leader his United States Championship rematch that Cena finally relented, giving in to the 15-time World Champion without Rusev’s consent. The Super Athlete was furious with The Ravishing Russian later that night, and she hasn’t been seen by the WWE Universe since.
> 
> Tom Phillips tried to get an answer from Rusev regarding Lana’s whereabouts and the true nature of her relationship with Rusev Thursday night on the WWE App, but The Super Athlete refused to comment. Is there a rift between Lana and the United States Champion? If so, what effect will it have on Cena and Rusev’s clash at WrestleMania?*














> *The Intercontinental Championship might be the hottest potato in WWE right now, but competition for the WWE Tag Team Titles continues to heat up as WrestleMania approaches. The Usos, The New Day and Los Matadores have each made apparent their intentions of prying the coveted championships from Tyson Kidd & Cesaro’s clutches, but it remains to be seen which tandem will earn that opportunity on The Grandest Stage of Them All at WrestleMania.
> 
> Last Monday night, Xavier Woods & Big E of The New Day defeated the champions in a non-title match, while Los Matadores stole a victory from Jimmy & Jey Uso the same night. Then, Thursday night on SmackDown, Diego & Fernando proved their worth yet again when they helped Kidd & Cesaro defeat The New Day and The Usos in the night’s Eight-Man Tag Team Match. Will Kidd & Cesaro’s WrestleMania challengers be named this week?*














> *As Roman Reigns addressed his most vocal critics on SmackDown, a returning Mark Henry interrupted The Big Dog and added his booming voice to those who remain unconvinced that Reigns can defeat Brock Lesnar to capture the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania.
> 
> After Henry punctuated his point by harshly shoving Reigns against the ropes, the tattooed goliath retaliated in impressive and shocking fashion by delivering a Superman Punch to the former World Heavyweight Champion’s jaw and Spearing Henry through the barricade at ringside. Reigns had passed Henry’s unusual “test,” and no doubt convinced many a doubter that Reigns has what it takes to conquer The Beast Incarnate at The Show of Shows.
> 
> After Reigns’ show of force Monday night, how will The Big Dog be tested this week? Has Paul Heyman’s opinion of Lesnar’s challenger changed at all after Thursday night? *














> *After weeks of labyrinthine diatribes and bold proclamations, Bray Wyatt finally got his response from The Undertaker, who accepted The New Face of Fear’s WrestleMania challenge on last week’s Raw by setting Wyatt’s signature rocking chair ablaze in an eerie, supernatural display. The Eater of Worlds seemed pleased with himself as he surveyed the fiery destruction, having successfully drawn The Deadman from the shadows, but are doubts starting to creep into the backwoods preacher’s mind now that his Show of Shows match with The Phenom is set in stone? Will the mind games continue this week on Raw? Expect to hear from Wyatt Monday night, less than two weeks before “the man comes around” at WrestleMania.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network.*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where is it this week?

There's nothing really worth watching. Rollins/Orton has the most build up, but I'm not super into it.

The WHC picture is being carried by the one guy not in the match, and as good as he is, we all know the match won't be watchable.

The IC title picture is meh, but I am interested to see who wins it.

US is ruined because Cena.

Tag title division is going to be a four way match, with los matadores and new day. Really?

And they're probably giving sheamus the andre trophy, so he can have another undeserving accolade in his trophy case. Ridiculous.

It's fucking awful right now. I wasn't watching in 95, but there's no way it was this bad, was it?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Where is it this week?


Des Moines, IA. Isn't that around where Seth Rollins is from? Could be a hometown like welcome for "The Future"... if he's able to appear after the BEAT DOWN he took last week from RKO. :grin2:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The main event playing second fiddle to the other feuds again because no one cares.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2 Weeks before WM and this is the build up :maury:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm actually not sure if I'm staying up for this ... bad scene considering we are, what? two weeks from WM?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> 2 Weeks before WM and this is the build up :maury:


I took a nap during last week's Raw, and might do the same this week. Barely anything is really interesting to me right now.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So it seems like Lesnar's not showing up this week :mj2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would be nice to see Jack team up with Ryback to face Kane and Big Show...you know...to build a little more to the AMBR.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I want to say I'm excited for RAW, but I'm not overly that excited. Which is kinda sad considering we're two weeks from Wrestlemania 31, and every RAW and Smackdown should be a must watch. 

Meh, I'll still tune in for the Orton/Rollins stuff, as well as the Intercontinental Title stuff, which I've been finding kinda entertaining. I don't expect Lesnar on RAW this week, so yeah.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> So it seems like Lesnar's not showing up this week :mj2


It makes me wish Cena or Rollins had won the belt at the Royal Rumble. The WWE champ shouldn't be a special attraction on the RTW. I won't even care that much if he shows up next week. He's just booked to just stand in the middle of the ring while Heyman cuts a promo. 

There's probably going to be a tag team match in the main event with Reigns/Orton on one side and Seth/the Authority on the other. I wonder if the crowd will cheer Orton or the hometown son, Rollins.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this the Road to WrestleMania, or is it the Road to BoredoMania?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nina said:


> It makes me wish Cena or Rollins had won the belt at the Royal Rumble. The WWE champ shouldn't be a special attraction on the RTW. I won't even care that much if he shows up next week. He's just booked to just stand in the middle of the ring while Heyman cuts a promo.


I agree. They're dropping the ball on this feud big time in regards to Lesnar. It's either he's not there, or when he's there, he does nothing of importance. He doesn't talk, he doesn't kill anyone, and they don't have him and Reigns interact whatsoever. 



> There's probably going to be a tag team match in the main event with Reigns/Orton on one side and Seth/the Authority on the other. I wonder if the crowd will cheer Orton or the hometown son, Rollins.


:StephenA I'm fully expecting this. Another week where Reigns will be used as just a pawn in another feud as opposed to doing something to build what's supposed to be the most important match on the card. As for Rollins, I def. think he'll be cheered in his home town. I remember he got cheered when he faced Reigns back in his home town.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

2 weeks before WM and not a single fuck given.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I think we are all getting the vibe that they will probably save anything interesting for the RAW before Mania. Wouldn't want to get anyone TOO excited for Wrestlemania or anything.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking forward to another Axellent RAW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Seth Rollins have a pulse?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is a tattooed Goliath? :lol the big dog needs to get neutered.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The big dawg is going to eat on the WSM.


----------



## throwbacktx (Feb 25, 2007)

Brock/Reigns can make up for weeks of lack of building with a segment on the go home edition of RAW. They need to touch on that episode of RAW.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

So no Brock, no Sting and no Taker.

Why the fuck should I be interested in a show that isn't even building it's 3 mainevents at Mania. fpalm

I will watch but not expecting anything special.

What's the crowd like in Des Moines?


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Could this possibly be worse than last weeks RAW?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you sure we're in the Road to Wrestlemania? Because that preview makes it seem like the Road to Battleground.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the most UNEXCITING and UNDERWHELMING Road to Wrestlemania of all time...... :shaq

2 weeks to go and i could give 0 FUCKS!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> So no Brock, no Sting and no Taker.
> 
> Why the fuck should I be interested in a show that isn't even building it's 3 mainevents at Mania. fpalm
> 
> ...


Iowa crowd
no Brock
no Sting
no Taker
the 3 most over guys put together in a jobber ladder match
Heyman the heel trying his hardest to put over Fabio
20 minute Authority talking segment to open
Anytime a match starts, jump to commercial
The matches will be the same ones we've seen all year
"Oh My!" :cole


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Fuck this. I'm going to see the new Cinderella instead.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Fuck this. I'm going to see the new Cinderella instead.


LMFAO


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*So this is the so called Road To WM build up. More like road to hell mania instead because all of the build up has been shit. Once again Wyatt looks like a fool talking in the mic with more of his rambling babbling. Seth is now a joke in the feud with Orton. Rusev is a bitch to Cena after what happened last week. No Brock/Roman confrontation once again. Shit look at the IC Championship build up. So weak. No promotion of the Diva's Tag Team Match at WM 31. Knew the give a divas chance wouldn't last long. The tag team belt match at mania will be a clusterfuck. So yeah this road to wm has a big no fucks gives from me.*


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Is Rollins/Orton the main event? That's what is seems like to me with it being the focal point of EVERY Raw so far. 

I think Raw will go something like this:

20 minute Authority promo, Orton interrupts, Reigns also gets involved, HHH plugs his match with Sting who will not even show up until next week, and the audience is successfully dead for the remaining 2 hours and 40 minutes. Steph castrates Orton and Reigns before throwing them in a handicap match against Rollins, Big Slow, and Kane. Bet you didn't see that coming. 

Next up will be a match between two of the IC title match participants, someone takes the belt of Truth, Barrett will probably increase his non-title match losing streak. 

Backstage promo between Orton/Reigns or Rollins/Authority guys.

Likely some filler build towards the Andre battle royal, probably involving Miz and Mizdow because they are the only two guys in it that matter. 

Cena or Rusev cuts a promo on what they will be doing in 40 minutes time. 

Divas segment that builds the story towards a match I have no investment in. Seriously, why is the Divas title not being defended? Audience drops to a deadly silence.

Wyatt rambles to himself and Taker once again no-shows, even despite the fact all signs point to him going over at Mania for some reason. What a great locker room message! 

Tag-team match filler. New Day, being the black hole they are, suck even more life from the now dead audience. 

Rusev and Cena do something, probably brawl and Cena makes a joke about Rusev's balls. 

More IC title match filler, the three most over babyfaces on the show stand around calling each other turds for the majority of it. I still have no fucking idea why Harper or Stardust (who was just trying to murder his brother who has disappeared for some reason) want the IC title. 

Backstage promo involving main event participants, Heyman appears and tries to hype Fabio vs. BORK, this may happen in the ring. 

Main event time. Handicap match, some stuff happens, audience doesn't give a shit, heels end up on top to make up for last week. Audience at home will be left sitting there thinking "Why the fuck did I watch this shit?"

There, I just saved everyone 3 hours of time. This is the worst RTWM I have ever watched and it is like one of the long, boring, exhausting journeys towards a final destination you know will only be a big letdown.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Think I'm like the only guy that's loving the build to mania, and I'm more excited for this mania then I usually am. Heyman's cutting EPIC promos week after week after week, I'm loving all the 'supernatural' stuff happening with Bray and Taker, IC title build is fun to watch, Cena has FINALLY got an edge to him, Reigns has been impressing me with his spots he's been doing which have been awesome and his promos have been passable and Orton killing Seth was one of the best beatdowns in recent history and I'm eager to see how Seth reacts.

I don't have much to complain about. Very much looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't even be bothered tonight. This company is actively killing my passion for wrestling.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

DIRTY DEEDS said:


> Think I'm like the only guy that's loving the build to mania, and I'm more excited for this mania then I usually am. Heyman's cutting EPIC promos week after week after week, I'm loving all the 'supernatural' stuff happening with Bray and Taker, IC title build is fun to watch, Cena has FINALLY got an edge to him, Reigns has been impressing me with his spots he's been doing which have been awesome and his promos have been passable and Orton killing Seth was one of the best beatdowns in recent history and I'm eager to see how Seth reacts.
> 
> I don't have much to complain about. Very much looking forward to Raw tonight.



Outside of Roman Reigns, i'm looking forward to this mania almost as much as last year. I'm going to mark out if I get druids at mania for Taker's entrance

Any chance Paul Bearer's kid puts on a black wig and walks taker out to the ring?

the IC title story is hilarious and the best thing on RAW right now.

I'm praying for Randy to beat Seth at mania 

I just hope Roman Reigns doesn't walk out of mania with the title, I'll have to stand by my threat to stop watching.

Roman Reigns is the main reason I'm not going to the WWE live event here in May


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Fuck this. I'm going to see the new Cinderella instead.


:clap


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> HEELZiggler: can't wait for #RAW bc I know we will def put an end to this turd business, once & for all! Yes indeed, on to the prestige of the title


-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> HEELZiggler: can't wait for #RAW bc I know we will def put an end to this turd business, once & for all! Yes indeed, on to the prestige of the title


Yeah the prestige of a title continually traded around like Eva Marie in a frathouse and held by a guy who's lost more than the Washington Generals.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Iowa crowd
> no Brock
> no Sting
> no Taker
> ...


Yep pretty much sums it up


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WM 2 weeks away and I'm completely apathetic. :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still havn't watched last week's Raw, and apart from the possibility of


Spoiler: Spoiler



Sting showing up


, im not interested in anything this week.

It's fucking pathetic that it's 2 weeks to the supposed 'Biggest event of the year' and i could hardly give a fuck.

Brock/Reigns should have had better build up than this too imo. Surely they have to face off next week FFS.

Oh well, we got Heyman to cut a God esque promo at least.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good lord this is gonna be awful :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't team Orton with Reigns please


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Super stoned!

WRESTLEMANIA is 2 fucking weeks away!
All matches on card are more than interesting to me...unlike last year which was one of the most predictable WM of all time(Bryan overcoming the odds)!
RTWM is usually shitty,but I don't care since WM feeling is in the air...

Set building should be leaked soon


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Still havn't watched last week's Raw, and apart from the possibility of
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


But at this point what is left for Heyman to say? I mean other than he can say Brock is not impressed by Reigns destroying Henry and show the footage of Brock destroying Henry to :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -


Just wonderful. They are going to mention the turd stuff again. Vince is really hoping this sticks to Bryan somehow.:eyeroll


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MEH.

Just looking forward to see what Bryan does. He is probably gonna get called a turd again. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just wonderful. They are going to mention the turd stuff again. Vince is really hoping this sticks to Bryan somehow.:eyeroll


Yeah this is the worst Road to Wrestlemania ever, I'm convinced of it now. Calling the most over guy on the roster a turd? Fuck sake. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Yeah this is the worst Road to Wrestlemania ever, I'm convinced of it now. Calling the most over guy on the roster a turd? Fuck sake. :lol


I bet it's all leading to Bryan getting "poop" dropped on him. Vince loves that shit. Pun intended.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> I bet it's all leading to Bryan getting "poop" dropped on him. Vince loves that shit. Pun intended.


Yeah, they gave Natalya the fart gimmick a couple years ago. Bryan will be coming out dressed as Mr. Hankey soon enough.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> I bet it's all leading to Bryan getting "poop" dropped on him. Vince loves that shit. Pun intended.


I would put my money on Ziggler, he knows what it feels like lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Yeah this is the worst Road to Wrestlemania ever, I'm convinced of it now. Calling the most over guy on the roster a turd? Fuck sake. :lol


They are really testing my patience with their product. If Bryan flipped out and beat Ziggler to a bloody pulp for calling him turd, I might tolerate it. You know he is just going to smile and try to get the crowd to chant it. This is all because Vince wants to prove Bryan can get them to chant anything, In Vince's mind, if the crowd is stupid enough to chant anything, then why care what they chant?,ergo the YES! chant is stupid and meaningless too.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan should start singing "Why you got to be so rude, don't you know I'm human too" if he gets called that again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Bryan should start singing "Why got to be so rude, don't you know I'm human too" if he gets called that again.


:lol

Vince would rescript it to Bryan singing "Why you got to be so rude,don't you know *I'm human poo*."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, that "turd" stuff was, first, just a dark segment, so no big deal, then it was just a short ending segment for a Smack Down, no big deal, and now they are going to be addressing it on Raw, no big deal, right?

unk2

Don't get me wrong it is not as big a deal as some people make it out to be, but big deal or not it is still just plain STUPID.


----------



## Aidan-lfc (Feb 10, 2015)

Interested to see what the authority will do to Randy Orton this week on Raw. Maybe we'll see him partner with Reigns this week rather than against him? Seeing as Reigns go-to tag partner for the past month now has the IC title to deal with.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking forward to the Rollins vs Orton stuff. I don't give a fuck for the rest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Yep, that "turd" stuff was, first, just a dark segment, so no big deal, then it was just a short ending segment for a Smack Down, no big deal, and now they are going to be addressing it on Raw, no big deal, right?
> 
> unk2
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is not as big a deal as some people make it out to be, but big deal or not it is still just plain STUPID.


I have a simple test to tell if it is stupid or not. If they would do it to Roman, then it's probably a good,at least a decent, idea. If they would never in their wildest dreams call Roman a turd, then it must be a bad idea, because it would not make him look strong. Now, in that light, how could anyone think that trying to incite a turd chant at Bryan is good booking?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*

The best and most over wrestler of the biggest professional wrestling company in the world got called a turd. That is undeniably childish and idiotic on WWE's part.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ozymandias said:


> The best and most over wrestler of the biggest professional wrestling company in the world got called a turd. That is undeniably childish and idiotic on WWE's part.


Is it safe to say that this year's RTWM has been a "TURD"? :jericho2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So is daniel bryan going to be called poopy head by R Truth tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> So is daniel bryan going to be called poopy head by R Truth tonight?


Hey, spoiler tags man :ha


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a simple test to tell if it is stupid or not. If they would do it to Roman, then it's probably a good,at least a decent, idea.


That's what you all think.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't wait for the latest IC Title segment on Raw tonight where everyone runs out to fight for no reason and Harper sneaks away with the belt only to get stopped by Hornswoggle, who throws a water balloon at Harper and runs off with the title after calling him a doo doo head.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kind of sucky point for me, but Barrett won't get to carry the belt to the ring during Wrestlemania, it'll be his biggest match to date and despite being 5 time champion he's not going to get that moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Is it safe to say that this year's RTWM has been a "TURD"? :jericho2


No, a turd would be more polished than this crap called the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Is it safe to say that this year's RTWM has been a "TURD"? :jericho2


Not really A turd, but a big ass stinking pile of turds.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a simple test to tell if it is stupid or not. If they would do it to Roman, then it's probably a good,at least a decent, idea. If they would never in their wildest dreams call Roman a turd, then it must be a bad idea, because it would not make him look strong. Now, in that light, how could anyone think that trying to incite a turd chant at Bryan is good booking?


It's not good booking, it's just childish shit to make Bryan look bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Don't team Orton with Reigns please


Reigns/Orton vs. Show/Rollins as the main event. Kane interferes for the DQ.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a simple test to tell if it is stupid or not. If they would do it to Roman, then it's probably a good,at least a decent, idea. If they would never in their wildest dreams call Roman a turd, then it must be a bad idea, because it would not make him look strong. Now, in that light, how could anyone think that trying to incite a turd chant at Bryan is good booking?


Well considering the booking of Reigns/Lesnar besides "Let Paul Talk" and Reigns in general I don't know if that's any better.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's the 16th of March today. You know what that means :austin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> It's the 16th of March today. You know what that means :austin


Another shitty Raw?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Another shitty Raw?


It means I will need an extra case of beer to get through Raw tonight? :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> It means I will need an extra case of beer to get through Raw tonight? :draper2


With the way the shows have been lately, whiskey would probably be a better option.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> With the way the shows have been lately, whiskey would probably be a better option.


Ah yes my good friend Mr. Jack Daniels :banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Mania build up has been really poor so far, they surely have to step it up this week.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Another week that the most over guy on the roster is nowhere to be found in the RAW preview. Bryan sure is appreciated by his employer...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Raw is going to be so shit, especially with no crowd to look forward to.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see how the Authority responds to Orton, it will likely involve a tag match against Kane and The Big Show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Give me Swagger, please...:cry


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KANE AND BIG SHOW TAG MATCH!!! LETS GOOOO!!!!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What do you think fellas....Rollins gets the biggest pop tonight?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Give me Swagger, please...:cry


No


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Is it safe to say that this year's RTWM has been a "TURD"? :jericho2


It's the era of the Bowel Movement. :troll


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks away. They gotta show us _something._ Act like you give a damn.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's the era of the Bowel Movement. :troll







Screw the McMahons.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Interested to see how the Authority responds to Orton, it will likely involve a tag match against Kane and The Big Show.


The Authority tie him up and force him to watch The Chaparone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This Raw is going to be so shit, especially with no crowd to look forward to.


Where are they at tonight?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Where are they at tonight?


Buttfuck Iowa, or Des Moine, if you want to be PC about it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Shame we won't get another Orton roast of Des Moines :maury


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Main thing I'm interested in is the Orton vs Rollins feud then the IC contenders. Little will happen between Sting and Triple H and the usual Taker mind games with Wyatt will take up maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Authority tie him up and force him to watch The Chaparone


:creepytrips


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol.. On the go home show fpalm


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^^^

:maury:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I miss CM Punk.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I miss Hardcore Holly


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol.. On the go home show fpalm



:floyd1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Snoop Dogg next week :lmao

This RTWM :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Snoop dogg debuts sasha banks?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Odds on Taker showing up to face to face with Wyatt? 

Who am I kidding :ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let me get this straight. Next week is the last raw before wm and we have another shit singer on the show. :maury:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Snoop Dog :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Snoop Dogg next week :lmao
> 
> This RTWM :lmao


What choice do they have?
They have 3 PT'ers that either don't speak or don't appear in their 3 biggest WM matches. 
They have another guy that they don't trust to do promo's live and that last week was used as an afterthought.

They HAVE to fill the 3 hour void somehow. I'm not saying it's right or that it isn't their own damn faults but there it is.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Smelling a lumberjack match tonight or next week just so they could get everyone on TV before mania.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol.. On the go home show fpalm


They really just don't care this RTWM huh? I mean come on, you don't need a rapper, you need to keep building on current feuds. Oh God this company.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ass kissing on this pre-show of Reigns is retch inducing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> :maury:





JoMoxRKO said:


> :floyd1





NastyYaffa said:


> Snoop Dogg next week :lmao
> 
> This RTWM :lmao





Mainboy said:


> Let me get this straight. Next week is the last raw before wm and we have another shit singer on the show. :maury:





Marcos 25063 said:


> Snoop Dog :lol :lol :lol :lol





Kitana said:


> They really just don't care this RTWM huh? I mean come on, you don't need a rapper, you need to keep building on current feuds. Oh God this company.


THE SHITTEST RTWM EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

For god's sake WWE, give us a watchable show already. YOU HAVE TWO FUCKING WEEKS UNTIL YOUR "BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR", IDIOTS. The time to stop half assing it was weeks ago.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time to go.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright who's ready for some complaining tonight? Because you know there will be lots of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:shitstorm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger beats Adam Rose on Superstars.

Guess I'll have every reason to skip this RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Otunga what a perfect company toadie. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For tonight's show I expect lots of Irish and St. Patrick's Day puns. Terrible puns.

Snoop Dogg to host next week? Wasn't that him last week 

#RTWM :HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Des Moines, are you ready for some fuckery?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

It's Time!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining being


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The ass kissing on this pre-show of Reigns is retch inducing.



So not watching the pre-show was a good decision




Stone Hot said:


> Let the complaining being



Good advice for yourself to follow just let it be


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Interview with Orton, cool.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IS the whole story of tonight going to be randy trying to get rollins into a wm match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So not watching the pre-show was a good decision


YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at the show being built around the 4th match from the top of Mania. Maybe, just maybe WWE has this match higher than we think. Maybe it's number 3.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaand we're already off to a bad start


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ARE YOU CRAZY!?!?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"It's sit on your hands Iowa time!" :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Odds on Taker showing up to face to face with Wyatt?
> 
> Who am I kidding :ti


what about hologram undertaker


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We all should just post random gifs tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The ladder match and Rollins/Orton will steal the damn show at WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He gave him the double elbow. 

Jesus christ, WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go! WWE Reruns!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> IS the whole story of tonight going to be randy trying to get rollins into a wm match?



Well it's not like they have any other matches to build for WM


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, Randy already got his revenge on Seth.

What's the fucking point of them having a match at Wrestlemania Play Button now?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright, I'm going to try and not be angry tonight because I have tacos. Don't make me waste these tacos, Reigns, make me like you.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I still think it's a shame he didn't punt his head in as that would have made sense.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

dayuuuuuummm


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Really hope seth goes over at 'Mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WHHHHHHOOOOOO CCCCAAARRREEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!

You already got your hands on him.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins time :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It's the road to Wrestlemania and there's only 14 pages for Raw?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"I let it all out at once and it felt good" -RKO.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Love how the main event at WM is between two morons who can't speak, therefore rendering the RTWM absolutely useless.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These goons standing like the fucking Truth Commission


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap! An authority promo to start

I am shocked


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Authority Clown Show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Rollins is from around there right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins with that Iowa support!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

lol Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chants for today's GOAT.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Starting out hot with the jobber entrance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At the "Seth's future wife" sign.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fred Spoila said:


> Really hope seth goes over at 'Mania.


Doubt it. He probably goes over in the Rematch after Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a way to sell a beat down....
By not being beat down anymore.
At all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fred Spoila said:


> Really hope seth goes over at 'Mania.


IF he doesnt it stupid especially if Orton gets the best of him the next couple of weeks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> "I let it all out at once and it felt good" -RKO.



Apparently Randy got a full release :jericho2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins going on about betrayal is intentionally hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iowa likes small penises.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if this a good crowd, or they just love their boy rollins.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, Big Slow and Korne still lurking around...or should I say "Lurching"..Please, don't put them in a match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes nice crowd tonight. Going to cheer for Reigns for sure


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rollins hires this guy to beat up Orton










:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont think Seth can effectively screw anybody over.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm not sure if this a good crowd, or they just love their boy rollins.


They will be quiet soon as we get new day vs Los matadores


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yawn. Rollins trying to get cheap heat in his home town. Hate when they do this, it's so forced.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do they have to tell people why crowds cheer for someone? Who cares that he is from there.

U Mad WWE that Cena doesn't get hometown pops?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose should just come out like, "Really, son?"

Reigns doesn't care though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Seth didn't sell out, he rolled in


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Road to Trashmania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is hot tonight!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollins getting that heat.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins successfully turned the crowd against him.

Nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let me guess. Randy has to face DEATH and DEATH?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this is gonna be an awful raw


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Rollins hires this guy to beat up Orton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would legit mark if I ever heard his music on Raw


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh come on, Dean and Roman rn please.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF he doesnt it stupid especially if Orton gets the best of him the next couple of weeks.


I could see him losing to Orton to then cash in if they let Rollins anywhere near that match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does this promo go 20? Probably not, I hope.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Crowd sounds really good.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, Rollins looks freakin jacked.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

put some tag team match goddammit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ why is Show and Kane still getting checks? Fuck.
Can someone just give them the wrong directions to the building?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Big Show getting that X-pac heat


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Why does Rollins, Ziggler and Reigns always have wet hair?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the fuck is Big Show still in the main storylines haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

lol at the Big Show skips Leg Day sign.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Must.......get......through.....RAW.......no matter.......how....bad....it gets:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

[email protected] the "big show skips leg day" sign.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Small "please retire!" chant


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Big Show gets handed the mic......... Biggest boos of the night


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Big Show skips leg day" sign :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now for Big Show and Kane to kill the crowd


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck, end the Authority angle. This is mind numbingly awful


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yawwwwwwn


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord Big Show is about to cry again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crying show...fpalm.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

IWC Legend Big Show got the mic now. :troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fans don't boo Show because he's in the Authority. They boo because he stinks up the TV, for far too fucking long


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show doing Show opening promos in 2015. he may be the future of WWE.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

So Orton vs Show and Kane tonight? Glad i tuned in because this is must watch tv


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legit about to do my statistics homework because it's more entertaining than RAW.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the Big Show about to cry??? The fuck?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't believe 'Mania is only two weeks away. One of the worst road to Wrestlemania's ever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great....Big slow vs Orton. I'm getting my pillows ready.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Iowa crowd surprising me. They sound pretty good, actually.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Oh come on, Dean and Roman rn please.


Nah, it'd only be Orton. Dean is in the IC title and WWE is too scared to have Roman to go on live.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Big Show skips leg day" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FUCK.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is terrible...... OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Must.......get......through.....RAW.......no matter.......how....bad....it gets:



Alcohol and Weed are your friends


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Rollins promos are so good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Yawn. Rollins trying to get cheap heat in his home town. Hate when they do this, it's so forced.


"Let the complaining commence!"

LOL I thought you were Stone Hot, my bad.

Fuck this, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show, animal cruelty isnt being a star.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Piss off Noble.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Secret weapon :ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So is nobody gonna blame Stephanie for kicking out Big Show and Kane on a power trip?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Noble, you forgot your banjo.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

2 biggest guys in the ring written to be the 2 biggest pussys


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jamie Noble on the mic :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This would have been much more interesting if Kane and Big Show's places were taken by someone else.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My turd is bigger than Noble


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The crying show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Motherfuckers acting like Randy was Pope before turning on Seth. His nickname is "The Viper". Come on now.

:lmao Jamie Noble the secret weapon.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Fed up of these intro promos.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone gif seth's reaction to 'the secret weapon of the authority.' shit was gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is your road to wrestlemania folks...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chocolate on everyone's noses...or is that something else?....ewwww.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This is fucking terribe. whens the last time raw started with a match?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Jamie sounds like he should be milking a cow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jamie Noble's voice is everything :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me this is boring.

Just fucking retire Big Show and Kane and fuck off Authority.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noble sounds like he practices incest.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Man, I can't even pay attention to this. Let granny Noble do the whole promo, please.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Noble :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF everyone is talking? come on randy get out here


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Would somebody please think of Joey Mercury?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE PG - where grown men cry


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is SO BAD....


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Incoming Kane and Big Show double chokeslam heel/face turn?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this is so fucking terrible. :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Smackdown's opening was more exciting than this shit lol. This is what I call the Road to SportsEntertainia.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jamie Noble is the best.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm legit laughing at how horrible this all is!


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Poor Joey


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I could handle 20 minute opening promos from these guys every week :lmao

This is a million times better than the Trips/Steph openings.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So emotional moment


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking train wreck!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So glad I resisted the temptation to go to this Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE: Where retired wrestlers from a dead division are the most entertaining guys on the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone put this radioactive trash fire of a promo out. 
Secret weapon? Fucks wrong with you Jamie Noble.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the Oakland v Dodgers spring training game on MLB Network is looking pretty good to switch to


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RANDY ORTON YOU MOTHERFUCKER! 

How could he do all of these evil things to these nice gentlemen!? SMH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It should've been Ambrose and Rollins at Mania. 
This fucking company.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jaime noble should be in the main event at wrestlemania.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> WWE: Where retired wrestlers from a dead division are the most entertaining guys on the show.


How hard can it be to put on some compelling TV? Dear God.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

More Noble please.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

What a strange Condition.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Good to know Rollins' character forgot about that ass-whipping he got last week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at this shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Alcohol and Weed are your friends


I guess the remote is my wife.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People are shouting terrible but Rollins is killing it getting people cheering to then booing him to then chanting Orton shows that . The Kane/Show bit could have been scrapped but Joey/Noble are just funny .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pop city for Orton.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Viper!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crowd seem into this


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Get.......to.......the.........point..........


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Snake in the grass vs. Snake with no grass


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Randy vs Seth at Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't care. Want Ambrose vs Seth.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does the crowd pop at swear words haha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, did Randy Orton actually admit he wasn't the face of the company?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton with no chill button.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Uh oh, here comes coked up Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is really into it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rko2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton gets to the point within minutes take notes Triple H


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"LET'S HAVE A MATCH AT WM, BUT FIRST. . . A MATCH ON RAW"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The dack stecked


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

hot crowd and or Orton over as fuck


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

"bitch" "ass" "hell" **middle fingers**

30 minutes later

we PG again!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha. This is good tbh. Forum is negative so fast LOL . I forget to wait until halfway through the show to read "it's the worst raw ever"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton with a corny remark there fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They do have a good/hot crowd tonight.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Free Wrestlemania preview tonight I guess. I just don't understand why they're giving us the payoff before the match even happens lol.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

HE SAID DACK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Got enough venom for you all"

Well this turned weird.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"The dack stecked" :maury

Cmon Randy boy.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Only 14 Minutes this week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the feud opening and closing the show on the Raw 2 weeks from Mania is the 4th match down the card?

Makes sense


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did he just say the steck dacked against me? He's the best.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably going to be some fuckery. There has to be?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Crowd seem into this


But will this forum be?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was an actual good promo from Orton.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bitter rivalry? Cena has made Rusev look like a dork.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OH YES A CENA CONTRACT SIGNING


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

CONTRACT SIGNING!!!!! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

So he accepts his match at WreslteMania, but there having a match tonight as well?

This is beyond retarded :lmao

I'm out.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wait, Seth accepts the challenge to face him at 'Mania but won't unkess he faces Randy tonight?

What the fuck is the point of the 'Mania match then?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, their match at WM can't be just a normal. Has to be NODQ or something.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena with the US title :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cena contract signing...that'll put butts in the seats...


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Booker at the announcers table again. What have we done to deserve this?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Got enough venom for you all"
> 
> Well this turned weird.


Orton aint got no time for lube


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent to good segment from Rollins and Orton there. Got the point across.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

DIVAS STARING THE SHOW!!!!??


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

lol is orton the only one allowed to swear on raw?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So the feud opening and closing the show on the Raw 2 weeks from Mania is the 4th match down the card?
> 
> Makes sense


YUP because its the only match where both people in the match can bother to show up each week to raw .


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear god AJ is the hottest woman on earth


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I should set my reminder to 8:20 PM for Raw from now on. I should've known better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The CHAMPION promoting his own championship match? Who'd have thunk?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige's stubby little leg waddle is cute as hell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boy that was a long 14 minutes

Cena/Rusev contract signing. It will pass without incident....

....

:duck


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Whoa! Divas match this early.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEAH!!! LEGION OF WOMB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he flubbed his lines once or twice, but orton is actually starting to sound good on the mic.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Opening match is the divas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Dear god AJ is the hottest woman on earth


I don't know about venom but I sure as hell have a lot of sperm for AJ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blood, Urine, Vomit part 2 :brock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Divas match? They just want me to turn the channel early.

I can't think of worse World title build in Mania history than Reigns/Bork. Not even Rock/Cena II was this bad. Cena/Miz was pretty bad too but I think this takes the cake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for the 'Cena takes his hat off and scratch his head to show emotion' segment!

:cena4


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

bambamgordy said:


> lol is orton the only one allowed to swear on raw?


Probably not, but he's probably in such a place he doesn't give a fuck if he gets in trouble.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not to complain, but why is this the main event? I mean, don't get me wrong. Reigns was there as more of a third wheel to the last two main events, but this seems... weird. I guess they have no trust in the guy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice to see the only thing I care about at the start of the show... and the main event so I can turn it off and return in two and a half hours.

It's crazy how over Orton is as a face. All his heat seemed to die when he went heel and crowd only reacted during his matches but he goes back to being a face and is just as over as he was in 2010-13. Either way, it's always nice that the retards who claim he's not over are proven wrong.

At this point, they might as well make Orton vs Rollins the WM main event since it seems to be the focal point of the show, starting and closing Raw weekly. And they will not actually have a match, it will just be an ambush by The Authority. Even Orton hinted at it. They should have Orton get beat down this week and the week after, then he gets the win at WM. If they were any smart, Rollins would end the night as champion by cashing in on Lesnar. Or alternatively, Lesnar retains at WM and Heyman brags about him leaving WWE with the title only for Rollins to attack him and cash in, send him packing in the process.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darius said:


> Divas match? They just want me to turn the channel early.
> 
> I can't think of worse World title build in Mania history than Reigns/Bork. Not even Rock/Cena II was this bad. Cena/Miz was pretty bad too but I think this takes the cake.


At least when Axel comes on he tells you not to change the channel.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:creepyshaq Paige lookin fine as hell, as always.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shutupchico said:


> he flubbed his lines once or twice, but orton is actually starting to sound good on the mic.


Only took him 15 years to get GOOD! :jay2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> he flubbed his lines once or twice, but orton is actually starting to sound good on the mic.


And he's only been in WWE for 13 years!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Cena contract signing...that'll put butts in the seats...


Toilet seats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Rollins/Orton main events tonight it says something about the confidence they have in Reigns, or lackthereof.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Getting the divas out the way early? I'm okay with that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock cant speak live. Did he go to the Roman Reigns school of oratory.?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Wait, Seth accepts the challenge to face him at 'Mania but won't unkess he faces Randy tonight?
> 
> What the fuck is the point of the 'Mania match then?


I think it is obvious what he means to do in not facing him fairly at all which could result a stipulation for the Mania match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fairly certain Orton threatened to Cosby every drink of the womens roster if he wasn't allowed to swear on Raw.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The funny thing is, 2 weeks away and Brock/Reigns have not been in the same ring yet


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

prilosec, metamucil, and Taco Bell commercials first thing during break ... 

and who said WWE doesn't care about their adult male fans?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait for the 'Cena takes his hat off and scratch his head to show emotion' segment!
> 
> :cena4


Don't forget when he whispers quietly to begin the promo and then explodes like a Alabama Baptist Preacher begging for money.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> he flubbed his lines once or twice, but orton is actually starting to sound good on the mic.


Only took him like 15 years


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't stand Orton's entrance music?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Orton cut a short and to the point promo with good intensity and clear purpose. That is what a lot of people want. 

IOW faces that don't just shrug off loses or wrongdoings ala the way they are presenting Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is supposedly the new face of the company, right? 

The guy who should be getting Austin level pops to justify his push, right?

2 weeks until Mania........why isn't he closing the show WWE? You scared?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton's promo was decent but it sounded too scripted to me, personally.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy fuck this WM song is terrible. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

13 days away and we have yet to see brock and reigns interact physically.


LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nikki Bella said:


> At least when Axel comes on he tells you not to change the channel.


Yeah because he knows he's a ratings killer:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Baes <3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

aige :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is supposedly the new face of the company, right?
> 
> The guy who should be getting Austin level pops to justify his push, right?
> 
> 2 weeks until Mania........why isn't he closing the show WWE? You scared?


Yep. Clear as day even WWE knows.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A "massive" 4 hour event! It's only an hour more than Raw!


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I said Goddamn...Paige.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH MY FUCK. SHUT THE FUCKING HELL UP JBL.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

To quote Patton Oswalt. Paige, I would crawl inside you like a tauntaun carcass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wildcat410 said:


> Orton cut a short and to the point promo with good intensity and clear purpose. That is what a lot of people want.
> 
> IOW faces that don't just shrug off loses or wrongdoings ala the way they are presenting Reigns.


That is because Orton doesnt say what he stupid writers want him to
he just says what ever he wants


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait..

Nikki is keeping the belt PAST WRESTLEMANIA?

Fuck this Company right in the ass. lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie can't talk at all.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige theme > AJ's


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crap...put on 2 burritos and some cheese sticks and this still isn't over...wait, it hasn't even started? 

Damn, I've got to work on my snack break timing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why should we be excited about Bellas vs AJ & Paige at WrestleMania?

Such a weak card for Mania. Sooo weak.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What the fuck is up with nikki's face in that promo?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> The funny thing is, 2 weeks away and Brock/Reigns have not been in the same ring yet


This shouldn't be the main event. This should be co-main event with Orton v. Rollins with how it's been with the three main events of raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh look more COMPLAINING about Reigns what else is new fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So the Bellas want to be moms now. So their exit plan is on the wall now.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fooocck


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uhh Brie, it wasn't that long ago you and Nikki were at each other's throats....


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

remember when there was so much happening in the ring that the announcer didn't have time to yell at each other for 5 minutes over getting the time wrong?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige looking hot as fuck as usual.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Weren't the Bellas just at each other's throats too? lol jesus....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, you know sisters that wanted to kill each other months ago. But yeah.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

the bellas are worse than cancer


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"I'm excited!" :cole

Yep, sure you are, Cole.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Any Bellas theme should be this


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Bellas are truly horrible. Give ME a break.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"I wished you died in the womb." Yup, that's what sisters say.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait a minute
the Bellas are taking about how AJ and Paige were just at each other throats and now are friends LOL
Weren't the Bellas just at each others throats too LOL

this fucking company


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder if AJ will stink it up in the ring again tonight...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love to be at AJ and Paige's throats and other places as well,


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN SO MUCH SEXY ON MY SCREEN RIGHT NOW :trips5


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's not too longer that you two were having a fued with each other

Brie and Nikki saying they've been sisters for years yet Nikki wished Brie died in the womb months ago

:lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Brie has completely lost any speck of personality after reverting back to being at Nikki's side.

She doesn't even have her own outfit anymore, it seems.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Big momma bella with the push ups


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Almost punched my tv when the Bellas started to talk.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I would love to be at AJ and Paige's throats and other places as well,


They'll make you look extra strong


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Would rather witness a Big Show face turn than this...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

On da low, Nikki Bella >>> Cena.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> oh look more COMPLAINING about Reigns what else is new fpalm


Where?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

nikki bella looking fine as hell.. to bad i always picture her banging cena and it turns me off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Booker T, you still can't tell the Bellas apart? :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

oh look, more COMPLAINING about more COMPLAINING about a crappy wrestler being forced in a spot he isn't ready for, just to troll the majority opinion that he fucking sucks.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nikki just used the AA. Oh wait, it was just a normal fireman's carry.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Wait..
> 
> Nikki is keeping the belt PAST WRESTLEMANIA?
> 
> Fuck this Company right in the ass. lol


Wouldn't you rather there be a tag-team bikini contest match involving the Bellas at WrestleMania instead. 


Wrestlemania 31 should GO Old-School


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> oh look more COMPLAINING about Reigns what else is new fpalm


Would say you complaining about complainers but that isn't new either.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

theres the cool kids with the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Decided to spend the rest of my snack break match trolling for porn. Hell, I've found better looking women on the MILF sites...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bella's are still awful at promos and AJ having ring rust, this WM match is sure gonna be a good one!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it just me or is Booker T considerably more quiet week after week? Not sayin' its a bad thing but I wonder if someone said something to him


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brie entering with one arm in the air the entire time reminds me of the kid in _Rookie of the Year_. Her unfortunate condition will one day make her a great baseball player.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Literally fuck this I'm gunna watch some porn!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Booker T, you still can't tell the Bellas apart? :ha


Well he is black and black guys are ass men not boob men
makes sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Booker T, you still can't tell the Bellas apart? :ha


Clearly, the Bellas are not in Book's "Fave 5."


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got here, I miss anything important?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"AJ is a damn good wrestler" LOL.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This match sucks


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Adverts during a match? NO WAY!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This match is very sloppy


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Decided to spend the rest of my snack break match trolling for porn. Hell, I've found better looking women on the MILF sites...


Care to share


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

xNECROx said:


> Is it just me or is Booker T considerably more quiet week after week? Not sayin' its a bad thing but I wonder if someone said something to him


It's that Booker Toby flashback syndrome. Triple H damaged him mentally. :mj2


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

"Twin magic sisters".....I hate you, Booker.

:floyd1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoa a divas match is going over a break? ????


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

xNECROx said:


> Is it just me or is Booker T considerably more quiet week after week? Not sayin' its a bad thing but I wonder if someone said something to him


Ever since the 2nd burial he received from :trips he's been humbled.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is this divas match lasting longer than 2 minutes? Disgraceful #givesuperstarsachance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOD said:


> 13 days away and we have yet to see brock and reigns interact physically.
> 
> 
> LMAO


 The anticipation is killing you, no?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Whoismrrobot.com?

John Cena, duh.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

They are literally begging their audience to change the channel with these commercials during a divas match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Toilet seats.


lol, I was trying to think of a good way I could have closed that one and you did it for me. Thanks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give them a chance they said


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stad said:


>



Can not unsee :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well he is black and black guys are ass men not boob men
> makes sense


:cudi


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God, these two have no chemistry together. Aj has a more technical, wrestling, style, whereas Nikki just does moves to show she can do them. A good match that does not make.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

nope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> They'll make you look extra strong


:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bellas rule, A.J. and Paige drools.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> This match is very sloppy


just like the Bellas BJs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lord Humongous said:


> This match is very sloppy


She's working with Nikki Bella, what did you expect?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Nikki: "Hey, Brie? Um, you know how I told you how much I hated you, screwed you against Stephanie and told you that I wished you died in our Mom's womb? I really didn't mean it. I'm sorry."

Brie: "It's okay! I know you didn't mean to forearm me right in my face and tell me that I should have been killed as a fetus. I know you're not a liar. <3"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Just got here, I miss anything important?


:HA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> She's working with Nikki Bella, what did you expect?


Because AJ is known for 5 star classics? She sucks too lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Give Divas a chance to have 3/4 of their match time be during a commercial break


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*FUCK THIS!!!!!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> God, these two have no chemistry together. Aj has a more technical, wrestling, style, whereas Nikki just does moves to show she can do them. A good match that does not make.


I think WWE has worn out the novelty of women wrestling. It's time they go back to these Divas taking off their clothes. 

WWE is so long over due for giving it's viewers a dose real reality.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That ass on Nikki though. So biteable


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

poor AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The thing is Nikki's improved, but I don't know if she's improved enough for long matches. Plus these four have had matches with each other for so long I don't care.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Paige or Aj?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Warrior and Randy Savage in the front row
in Iowa


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Just got here, I miss anything important?


Entertaining (imo) opening promo by the authority. Its not must see but i thought it was pretty enjoyable. Rollins GOATing as usual, Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury were funny, and Orton botched. (Y)


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> just like the Bellas BJs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a terrible match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match is like a marathon Divas match. The # is working.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this commentary is fucking awful they arent even talking about the match...is this a fucking joke


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

According to Booker T AJ is back put her herself in the divas championship division, very good insight.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Bull shit commentary, nothing to do with the match. how is anyone meant to concentrate during the match, when we have 3 idiots shouting about craap?!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm gonna kill those commentators.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

At he point where i am pissed at Vince for obviously trying to mess with the Diva's along with the people saying Bathroom break giving them zero chance either >.<. We need a amazing huge Diva's feud/match soon to sort this shit out.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Watching this just makes the NXT women's division seem that much better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> Care to share


Heh, I'm not going to risk, just in case you're a minor.

Look at that crowd! They're going MILD!!!. One guy bobbing his head like he has a headset on and that's it...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Because AJ is known for 5 star classics? She sucks too lol


AJ is one of the best women wrestlers in the WWE, not her fault she works mostly with divas who cant wrestle.

You put AJ in NXT and she would have nothing but 5 star matches


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well that's about as much as I can take of RAW tonight


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BOOKER WHAT THE FUCK, MAN. You tryin to get fired?! LOL


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

These guys are fuckin hilarious amiriteladies


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What in the hell is going on with commentary?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Get home from Uni and decide to watch Raw this week. Nikki Bella's ass is the first see I see. They sure know how to keep you watching.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They do book, they do lol.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

FFS you can't even say women hate each other on a wrestling show without your co workers freaking out because you're not being PC enough??


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Nikki: "Hey, Brie? Um, you know how I told you how much I hated you, screwed you against Stephanie and told you that I wished you died in our Mom's womb? I really didn't mean it. I'm sorry."
> 
> Brie: "It's okay! I know you didn't mean to forearm me right in my face and tell me that I should have been killed as a fetus. I know you're not a liar. <3"


:lol And all is forgiven.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Is anyone listening to this commentary right now? These three are arguing like a bunch of drunk retards at a bar.

Long way from King and JR back in the day, good god.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

RTWM or Road to Bankruptcy...leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn this is the longest Divas match on Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> just like the Bellas BJs


That's a good thing, in my book.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

ugh I hate how politically correct Cole is. Just jumping all over Booker T because he said some stupid shit. "Oh my god Booker! ... Throwing your wife under the bus now?"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

AJ 3:16


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Is this the longest divas match in history? 
I've seen title matches not get this much time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

True


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Although saying that the crowd are getting behind this match.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Entertaining (imo) opening promo by the authority. Its not must see but i thought it was pretty enjoyable. Rollins GOATing as usual, Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury were funny, and Orton botched. (Y)


plz dont tell me you just called seth rollins the GOAT. He may be the GOAT of bringing 12 ppl to the ring with him and going on long, boring promos but thats about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's a good thing, in my book.


In that case very true


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> BOOKER WHAT THE FUCK, MAN. You tryin to get fired?! LOL


We can only hope!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This match is awful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker Toby part 2. Those feminism groups are about to make Pork Chops out this *****. Good luck Book:mj2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I would rather watch an entire 3 hours worth of the NXT Women's Division, than 10 minutes of this garbage.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL this match is STILL going on?!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who wants to bet their Wrestlemania match will be shorter than this one?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I'm gonna kill those commentators.


You have my bow!


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is embarrassingly bad


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bless Nikki. I admire her for trying to make this good, but AJ's as terrible as Kelly Kelly in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we get someone on commentary who doesn't sound like a nerd or can complete sentences?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

That distraction served a purpose?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

And people really wanted to give Divas a chance.......

:kemba


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is supposedly the new face of the company, right?
> 
> The guy who should be getting Austin level pops to justify his push, right?
> 
> 2 weeks until Mania........why isn't he closing the show WWE? You scared?


Closing or starting. Least hyped WM main event ever


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bella's are losing at Mania


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki's body tho


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Superman punch by Nikki Bella


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

JBL with them references that Americans won't get


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nikki Bella can't sell for shit.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I must be fucking stupid, but I really enjoyed this match.

Muted the TV, and I was actually invested.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Didn't realize Brie was in jeans, thought she was going to face Paige after this match. Guess not :cena



bambamgordy said:


> plz dont tell me you just called seth rollins the GOAT. He may be the GOAT of bringing 12 ppl to the ring with him and going on long, boring promos but thats about it.


:bored


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If they gave Sasha and Charlotte that much time they would steal the show, and be stars overnight.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A champion winning a non title match?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The diva's division really needs a little metaphorical plastic surgery to make them watchable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oof. Awfulness. People wanted longer Diva matches, they got it.

:lel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit, Brie!!! LOL.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd is slowly but surely starting to react more to these segments.

See what a little bit of booking priority can do?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

AJ.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I watch this crap purely out of addiction these days. It's so bad.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That match went about twelve minutes. Now imagine if Aj and paige got that time?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The forearm of doom ends that twenty minute shit show.

Way to go, WWE!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan193 said:


> This is embarrassingly bad


The motto of the WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> And people really wanted to give Divas a chance.......
> 
> :kemba


watch NXT and the answer is yes


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

If I was just watching the RTWM as a casual fan, I would think the main event was Paul Heyman vs a microphone


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Bless Nikki. I admire her for trying to make this good, but AJ's as terrible as Kelly Kelly in the ring.


Just stop.. seriously..


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

This match, has made more of a build for the tag team divas match, than all the raws since the cancelled raw has done for Reigns v Lesnar.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, good news is that my burritos and cheese sticks are finally ready.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Match wasnt bad at all, i really like Nikki's strength vs AJs speed. I think people are hating on the match because thats what youre trained to think.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I would do pretty terrible things to Nikki.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rack attack! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan shunted down to midcard hell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That 6 man tag is going to be sick.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Re-match from Smackdown? fpalm

:fuckthis


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOAR REPEATED TAG TEAM MATCHES, PLAYA.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man. Brie is so incredibly hotter than Nikki.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

6 man tag with R TRUTH ON COMMENTARY!!!

:eyeroll


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh look a 6 man tag


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SIX MAN TAG PLAYA PLAYA


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Nikki Bella really has some of the best looking breast implants I've ever seen.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Bless Nikki. I admire her for trying to make this good, but AJ's as terrible as Kelly Kelly in the ring.


ut


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah that match was really good.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lmao reigns spear on mark henry that big of a deal huh


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how they basically admit that nobody watches Smackdown. Pointless show, you get all the story progression on RAW anyway.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"He does a spear though! Like him damn it!" :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns has the worse spear in the history of WWE UGH










Get your rain coats on everyone, here comes the Reigns tongue bath incoming


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*

So is the Bryan/Ambrose/Ziggler team called The Turd and The Plumbers?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What did JBL say? I was distracted by the enchantress April Lee.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well since I didn't watch Smackdown that six-man is new to me. Looks good.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> A champion winning a non title match?


That's unheard of in this day.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Callisto said:


> Bless Nikki. I admire her for trying to make this good, but AJ's as terrible as Kelly Kelly in the ring.


lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, good news is that my burritos and cheese sticks are finally ready.


Let me have a bite, please


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

That match was surprisingly very watchable. Nice job by Nikki and AJ.

Even the ending with the attack outside looked good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a good segment on smackdown. Glad they are showing it again.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait Reigns won't be cutting a promo tonight right?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh look Daniel Bryan and the jobbers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Did I just hear Phil Bardsley getting name checked on Raw? lol JBL is fucking weird wae those references, I fucking love him for it lol. We stay up to 3-4am in the morning for this, it's nice to be made to feel a part of it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Callisto said:


> Bless Nikki. I admire her for trying to make this good, but AJ's as terrible as Kelly Kelly in the ring.


:HA You serious?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

World's Strongest Spear??????

Don't make me laugh


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That match went about twelve minutes. Now imagine if Aj and paige got that time?


None of Paige and AJ's matches together were good so I don't really think it matters how much the amount of time a match between them would get.

They just do not have any chemistry with one another.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This is an abortion of a wrestling show. They can't get a single thing right, not one thing, not even the most obvious things that by rights should be impossible to botch, they still find a way.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That match went about twelve minutes. Now imagine if Aj and paige got that time?


Wouldn't be any better than a Nikki Bella match, she's improved enough to be considered one of the best in the E.

Doesn't take much to do that, anyway. AJ and Paige aren't on a higher scale than Nikki.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So is the Bryan/Ambrose/Ziggler team call The Turd and The Plumbers?


Their team name is called 'The 3 guys who should be in Reigns spot but are booked like nerds'!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I do not want to see Furious 7. That is a horrible franchise.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I liked the match, but it just felt so slow. It's probably not their fault, but at least it was an actual match. Great job, ladies! <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Wait Reigns won't be cutting a promo tonight right?


"That's my boy!"

:vince5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow a good divas match of decent length. Im loving the
back & forth oneupswomanship in the feud. Either smackdown of next raw
is pai-js retaliation.

I hate one sided feuds.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Only took him 15 years to get GOOD! :jay2





bambamgordy said:


> Only took him like 15 years





PhilThePain said:


> And he's only been in WWE for 13 years!


his run of shittiness on the mic was unprecedented, and he could easily return to that state. just be happy he's turned it around for now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just accidentally turned to this one channel and it's got these guys arguing better than wrestling! let me just see what this is...

C-Span and "Key capitol Hill Hearings"..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Did I just hear Phil Bardsley getting name checked on Raw? lol JBL is fucking weird wae those references, I fucking love him for it lol.


He loves referencing British sport/men, must leave Americans confused :lol:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bella's are running things around here. A.J. and Paige might as well bow down.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"World's Strongest Spear" 
We start by ignoring Rhyno's Gore, which is of course a completely different move.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> 6 man tag with R TRUTH ON COMMENTARY!!!
> 
> :eyeroll


Fuck you're gonna be right...Didn't even think about that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lord Humongous said:


> I do not want to see Furious 7. That is a horrible franchise.


I didn't even finish the 1st one. Can't imagine how people could sit through SEVEN of those movies :HA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> Because AJ is known for 5 star classics? She sucks too lol


I've seen AJ work better matches than Nikki, just stating the facts.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LL Un-Cool J


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LL Cool J promoting WM? :jordan


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

well at least LL cool J is ready for wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at WWE calling these rappers their "friends".


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonder if they're going to show Mark Henry's Bending over for Reigns interview after that spear too....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LL Cool J doing an ad promoting WM. What is this, 2003?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Turd is in action! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, I thought they were gonna announce LL Cool J was hosting Wrestlemania.


Thank goodness.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> This is an abortion of a wrestling show. They can't get a single thing right, not one thing, not even the most obvious things that by rights should be impossible to botch, they still find a way.


that is what you get when you have Vince, Dunn and hollywood writers writing the show.

Just imagine if Regal, Heyman, and Rhodes could book raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll wipe my ass with $9.99 (coins and all) before I give it to WWE.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

6 hours for WrestleMania... stuff that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Extrgrazvanga. Jbl English. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

For 3 hours long it was, WCW Nitro didn't spend it's time recapping Thursday Thunder. 


Why does WWE RAW love using up RAW time to do video recaps of Smackdown?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Wrestlemania is going to be a 4 hour SPECTACULAR........-ly awful show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

For those who cant get through Raw.  Nice video package of Rival.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Hate the way Cole says WWE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> :lol at WWE calling these rappers their "friends".


As long as they aren't in Vince's neighborhood, they're "friends."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Yo, Uncle!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Recap Reigns looking strong!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Mark Henry :kemba


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns does fucking suck. Jesus christ.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT spot is so new


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Rhyno's Spear is better" sign to start the 'praise Reigns' recap lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'll wipe my ass with $9.99 (coins and all) before I give it to WWE.


Keep it away from your ass and get NJPWWorld :bo


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Roman has to stop that goofy arm pump after a superman punch


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Silent KEEL said:


> Wouldn't be any better than a Nikki Bella match, she's improved enough to be considered one of the best in the E.
> 
> Doesn't take much to do that, anyway. AJ and Paige aren't on a higher scale than Nikki.


:LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Young Bucks confirmed to come to WWE?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

God this whole "people telling roman he can't" bull shit is so stupid.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well the AJ/Nikki match went considerably longer then I thought it would, it was a bit sloppy; but alright match overall.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> LL Cool J doing an ad promoting WM. What is this, 2003?


Guess vince watches NCIS befor raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, Reigns.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and people will be buying WM for $9.99 believe that. #CancelWWENetworkWasAFail


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH AND DEATH


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Because AJ is known for 5 star classics? She sucks too lol


My favorite was someone saying that AJ's known for technical wrestling. lol, Since when?

Match was awful. They had no smoothness, and bad timing. Worst of all, the offense was horrific. AJ couldn't even run the ropes, and her elbows were LOL worthy. Nikki's off-timing made AJ's offense look even worse.

The flying crossbody was good, as was the ending sequence. AJ sold those well, and Nikki looked legit strong/tough.

I liked the push-up segment, but Nikki needs to play to the audience a lot more like that. She could do well being an arrogant twit during matches.

Would be curious to see a Nikki/Natalya match, if given enough time. Nikki's style is interesting, and she has some nice looking offense, but she needs someone who can help make the whole match look slick and smooth. 

Natalya has had botches, but when she's on, she's the smoothest of them all by far. I feel that's what Nikki's missing. 

If they actually put thought into booking women's matches, I feel a lot of them would look a lot better. For now, they're afterthoughts, and it leaves them looking clueless.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Awkward moment when you're the future "face" of WWE and Mark Henry shows you up on the mic


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that really the best catchphrase they can come up with for the fucking top pushed babyface? good lord


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Kane and the Big show? I can't think of people i would want to here from Less.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So is the plan to keep Reigns on the edited crowd of Smackdown?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577630131830726656:maury


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What kind of bullshit do you think the "controversy" will be with Lesnar?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a treat, Show and Kane making 2nd appearances in hour 1


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh dear God why??? These two wouldn't be bad if they weren't scripted so poorly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane vs Big Show is happening at Mania isn't it?.... Please tell me I'm wrong...please


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What I just did:

Turn on Raw
"Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the director of operations, Kane, and the Big Show"
Turn off Raw

Brutal


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Kane and Big Show not only looking the strongest superstars on the entire roster and now getting interview segments. It's not 1999 anymore!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> LL Cool J doing an ad promoting WM. What is this, 2003?


The 1980's or 1990's would also be an acceptable answer.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rollins is yoked as fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The World's Strongest ro-Man!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow vs Korne...does anyone care? At all?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to believe that Roman Reigns is an underdog type of character? fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darius said:


> :lol at WWE calling these rappers their "friends".


He's also an actor and that NCIS show he's on is on the USA Network.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

So... is Reigns coming or not? 

Also, Kane and Big Show like a old married couple. Kind of funny.


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't front on LL the GOAT(he coined the phrase too for y'all that use it all the time and don't even know). He's doing y'all little bullshit show a favor, and y'all want to shit on him. SMH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane and Show really need to ut real quick


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STEPH NEEDS TO SEND THESE GEEZERS HOME AGAIN!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Kane vs Big Show is happening at Mania isn't it?.... Please tell me I'm wrong...please


Meanwhile Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose are shoved in a stupid jobber match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The 1980's or 1990's would also be an acceptable answer.


MAMA SAID MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is the WWE trying to make Seth a face here LOL


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love how in this era being called "stupid" is like the worst insult ever. :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait did they just turn face?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rycrap Incoming


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"guys........"

Great commentary there from Cole and the team!

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since Big Show never said no that means he will come out tonight and attack Orton. It's typical Big Show swerve shit.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Why did Cole randomly say Guys?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show/Kane not the best use of Raw air time, to be generous.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

guys...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now they're trying to set up Orton.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Guys'


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> My favorite was someone saying that AJ's known for technical wrestling. lol, Since when?
> 
> Match was awful. They had no smoothness, and bad timing. Worst of all, the offense was horrific. AJ couldn't even run the ropes, and her elbows were LOL worthy. Nikki's off-timing made AJ's offense look even worse.
> 
> ...


this is why I can't believe that people think diva's wrestling is any way close to main event level. even nxt's 'awesome' four way last month was still slow, not very physical and good for what it was, but not anything to make you think they deserve the same pay as the men, they're just not as good and judging from the crowd reactions, not much of an attraction either.

if I want to see hot chicks, there's plenty of other ways than a wrestling show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is what you get when you have Vince, Dunn and hollywood writers writing the show.
> 
> Just imagine if Regal, Heyman, and Rhodes could book raw.


It never used to be this bad though. Even the last few years have been nowhere near this bad, this shit is making the build-up to WM29 look like a golden period. It's almost like all the writers and executives suffered brain damage just prior to this year's Royal Rumble. Seriously, someone should evaluate Vince to make sure he hasn't had a minor stroke or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show & Kane can really draw some heat. They don't even have to do anything, just appear on the TV screen.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Nikki Bella really has some of the best looking breast implants I've ever seen.


Cena must've paid some damn good money for 'em. :cena5 :nikki


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Guess vince watches NCIS befor raw.


Vince has similar hair to Gibbs. I have 7 eps of current season to watch, now that you mention NCIS


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thought Ryback was wearing a halloween havoc shirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chosequin said:


> :renee


Awesome sig.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Sheamus is going to help Rollins tonight?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> If they gave Sasha and Charlotte that much time they would steal the show, and be stars overnight.


Hell you could give 1/2 of the NXT roster that kind of time for the same result.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Feed Me S'mores.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Wait did they just turn face?



Don't worry they will turn heel again by the end of the show


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a fucking Lesnar / Reigns staredown! Seriously. This Wrestlemania main-event isn't exciting me one bit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I never realized how lame WWE Shopzone ads have gotten.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is full of nerds. These bitch ass commercials with bitch ass music selling bitch ass WWE clothes. Bitch ass company.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So, uh... have Lesnar and Reigns had ANY interaction apart from the RAW that aired from WWE headquarters? :shrug

We all know it'll be a horrible match but they could have at least tried to convince people otherwise.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cole "Guys?"

I think Booker T and JBL were taking a nap or something during that segment LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WWE Shop "Because why not buy mediocre crap pushed by even more mediocre crap".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I look forward to Little Kuriboh's review of this Raw


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

It's like they're _trying_ to drive viewers away.

That opening segment felt like it went on forever and ever. Anyone tuning in, probably tuned right out.

There are some big shows premiering too, so that's gonna hurt.

Sad part is, Seth's doing really well (immediately acknowledging the "Rollins" chants was good & smart), but the stuff they're surrounding him with is going to really hurt him. He already unfortunately wasn't the biggest draw yet (one thing I do remember noticing was that his segments always seemed to not do well), but he has a ton of talent and is carrying the shows, so I wish they would not put him around stuff like that opening, because it'd be hard for ANYONE to draw well with that. 

Who the fuck wants to hear Big Show, Kane, & J & J to start off? Ugh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> He's also an actor and that NCIS show he's on is on the USA Network.


He's forever a rapper.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> So... is Reigns coming or not?
> 
> Also, Kane and Big Show like a old married couple. *Kind of funny*.


As funny as a kick in the balls


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince must not have liked Wiz's weed enough if he's inviting Snoop on RAW next week.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I love how in this era being called "stupid" is like the worst insult ever. :maury


The mouth on that Ryback.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE is full of nerds. These bitch ass commercials with bitch ass music selling bitch ass WWE clothes. Bitch ass company.


Well we can't have a bitchmade company using good music to promote their C grade merch LOL. All they'd be doing is selling the music because nobody wants to wear their shitty t-shirts.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've never once in my life begged for a Sheamus appearance so bad just please break up this same Raw we get every week it's Roaf to Wrestlemania for God sake.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Buy John Cena Shirts! Because wearing glasses and carrying a briefcase wasn't getting you beat up enough!"


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

They're afraid to pit them face to face because they know Lesnar would be cheered.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aw, Miz again? C'mon this is not fair! 

Miz already got eaten by Ryback last week. And probably by Maryse since.

The guy is like a deer on the african plains.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I want a fucking Lesnar / Reigns staredown! Seriously. This Wrestlemania main-event isn't exciting me one bit.


This is the RTWM? Couldn't even tell.


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> He's also an actor and that NCIS show he's on is on the USA Network.


LL been a fan, he spit this back in like 2000 on The GOAT album....

Cuz I was down before the hype like Dusty Rhodes and Bob Backlund/
Bruno Sammartino, Stan Stasiak/
Now The Rock and Stone Cold are my favorite maniacs/
The top rooster pluckin chickens when I'm cluckin/
WWF stands for When and Where we F*ckin?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> He's also an actor and that NCIS show he's on is on the USA Network.


Ratings must be booming to be in front of RAW........


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Mizdow!


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Lmao did anyone else notice Rollins was almost eye level during his face to face with Kane and show?
he had to be standing on something hahaha

WWE is pathetic...ok Rollins during this confrontation stand on this box so you don't look short next to Kane and show


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't think that I'm gonna make it to the end of this Raw......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Vince has similar hair to Gibbs. I have 7 eps of current season to watch, now that you mention NCIS


i was thinking more like the one with that turtle lady
that is the one LL Cool J is on ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheMinstrelShow said:


> Don't front on LL the GOAT(he coined the phrase too for y'all that use it all the time and don't even know). He's doing y'all little bullshit show a favor, and y'all want to shit on him. SMH.


Thank you.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> So, uh... have Lesnar and Reigns had ANY interaction apart from the RAW that aired from WWE headquarters? :shrug
> 
> We all know it'll be a horrible match but they could have at least tried to convince people otherwise.


Vacant had more interaction with him than Reigns. :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Undertaker going to be the first person in history to not show up for an entire year and get a free match at WM?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LilOlMe said:


> My favorite was someone saying that *AJ's* known for technical wrestling. lol, Since when?


AJ's been part of some great matches , watch A.J. Styles vs Minoru Suzuki from last year


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darius said:


> He's forever a rapper.


yeah yeah I know, I was just listening/watching Flava in your Mouth off my tablet when I was at the gym today.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Loving all these highlights from Smackdown. Even less reason to watch that show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the WWE's best built feud that doesn't even have a match at WM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why isn't Miz/Mizdow happening at WrestleManina?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So we're in the trade wins from Smackdown to Raw deal. Miz will go over here. And the team that won on SD will lose on Raw.

Even mid-card hell booking so nobody gets over.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ryback seriously has the worst finisher ever, like the worlds strongest slam is better


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahahahahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback vs Miz. Stop spoiling us WWE!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can we just replace all the filler feud segments with Paige? I need more pale booty in my life.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ratings must be booming to be in front of RAW........


I think cable networks have long since lost their edge, but they must be cheaper than broadcast networks. Which would explain why WWE moved Smackdown off CW and to the now unheard of Syfy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sandow's definitely winning the battle royal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Big Show passed gas.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok so The divas match was fairly good despite the sloppiness in the match on AJ's end. These two girls don't exactly have the best chemistry and AJ just didn't seem as motivated as she should have been.

She would have easily had a better match with Brie


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Miz and Mizdow could still be the final two at the battle royal, with Mizdow taking the win, effectively giving them the WrestleMania payoff they need. Maybe. Nah, too enjoyable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those werent missteps miz, they were Mizsteps.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can not dislike Ryback


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Match just started, next commercial break in 3.....2.....1......


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ryback finally getting some deserved pops. I was seriously on his case when they over pushed him sometime back, but he's stuck it out, improved and is carving his own niche.

And the Miz is the complete opposite of that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Frieza said:


> Loving all these highlights from Smackdown. Even less reason to watch that show.


WWE does too much recap filler. 

WCW Nitro never did this. The first hour of Nitro we would be getting lucha libre matches and crusierweights. 

Sadly something WWE doesn't have today.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Ryback, if Mizdow hits Miz, you get DQ'ed.


STOOPID.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I still have hopes that they'll book Miz/Mizdow for WM they don't need weeks of build, we've had months already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Darius said:


> He's forever a rapper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wildcat410 said:


> Aw, Miz again? C'mon this is not fair!
> 
> Miz already got eaten by Ryback last week. And probably by Maryse since.
> 
> The guy is like a deer on the african plains.


this is true :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nevermind. Miz loses again like a geek:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Main Event winner of WM27 squashed by Ryback


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMFAO

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THIS MATCH :lmao


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So what was the point of that?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Mizdow is god.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Once-upon-a-time WM main eventer Miz squashed in 3 minutes
WWE isn't all that bad after all :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryback stays the underachieving squasher.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the same result. How unexciting. Little point to that!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would Ryback want to DQ himself by letting Sandow hit Miz?

"STUPID!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz/Mizdow and Cody/Goldust are the best feuds WWE has/had going. I can't believe neither match will be on the card


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Only miz would botch his own finisher
he is trash


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

To think that Ryback forfeited a match against the Miz last year.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It causes me physical pain to admit that I'm basically a Miz fan now. God forbid Reigns gets good to the point where I start enjoying him, I might end up drinking myself into a depression. :vince7


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This crowd is fucking awesome


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Miz with the Jericho's stunt double finisher.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz botches his finisher. 
This guy is a fail boat of Terrible. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE = Gimmicks welcomed. 

What happened to Ryback's semi-cooler The Big Guy persona with the skull cap. 

Now he's back to 2012 Ryback. 


also Miz and Damien Sandow have ran it's course. Time to end it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheMinstrelShow said:


> LL been a fan, he spit this back in like 2000 on The GOAT album....
> 
> Cuz I was down before the hype like Dusty Rhodes and Bob Backlund/
> Bruno Sammartino, Stan Stasiak/
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"personal" :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena vs Rusev in A Vince's last chance to get Cena cheered match


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

what did i miss on the first hour??


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

TJQ said:


> It causes me physical pain to admit that I'm basically a Miz fan now. God forbid Reigns gets good to the point where I start enjoying him, I might end up drinking myself into a depression. :vince7


Generally speaking, Miz is much better as a heel, compared to a face. Pretty sure if Miz was face, be a different situation, maybe.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

CENA TIME!!!!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

How is the Miz Mizdows "meal ticket" as jbl puts it. he was a wrestler for like 2 years before he worked with miz? maybe this was explained and i just missed it but why does mizdow even need miz?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena: LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT COMMIE! How 80's of you, John.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If I had a choice between going back to Africa and being in chains by white folks, or stay in America and be defended by John Cena, I'd choose to go back to Africa. :toomanykobes


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cena's "angry delivery voice" is quite possibly one of the cringiest things in this company. He always sounds so sarcastic when he's trying to act passionate LOL.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> also Miz and Damien Sandow have ran it's course. Time to end it.


Isn't that exactly what they are doing?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

More Recap BS.


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

This is boring. I've already been turning to AMC at 10 every week for Better Call Saul. Tonight I'm even turning there at 9 and re-watching last week's episode(fantastic episode by the way).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THOSE PIPED IN CHEERS


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena, B-ing A Star.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

They put in fake cheers because nobody cares about Cena haha!

Classic WWE.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Run! Rusev! Run!!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuck.... Cena really is going to destroy Rusev's career


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Come on Rocky. I believe you can beat Drago

:vince5


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Only in wwe are the two top faces acting like heels with their actions


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

So many adverts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are we getting another "Heyman, go out there and put over Roman" segment tonight?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Darius said:


> If I had a choice between going back to Africa and being in chains by white folks, or stay in America and be defended by John Cena, I'd choose to go back to Africa. :toomanykobes


i'd go Al Jolsen and join ya


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show passed gas.


He ate too many Heel & Face turns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Now that LL Cool J will be opening up WrestleMania, 

He should open up the show with this song:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotta love all the recaps.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena next :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the Mania crowd starts a dual "USA"/"Russia" chant to fuck with them sticking the USA thing to Cena.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

As an American Citizen, born and raised, I am DISGUSTED that WWE would let a Neanderthal like John Cena represent this country.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Just tuned in, why is it an hour early? What did I miss?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Why isn't Miz/Mizdow happening at WrestleManina?


Would have better reaction than Reigns. Can't allow that. :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hard to tell that it is WrestleMania season, but it is definitely CommercialMania season

:vince$


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

When Cena viciously attacked Rusev with that water bottle it was too much.
I have NO interest in garbage wrestling with nonsense violence. 
What is this CZW? Whatever happened to ring psychology? 
What's next Cena? Barbwire? Weed whackers? Spikes?
Fuck you man. I want wrestling , not some sick freak show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Would have better reaction than Reigns. Can't allow that. :vince5


fpalm


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

just_one said:


> what did i miss on the first hour??


Alot of talking from authority and a long divas match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

sliplink said:


> Just tuned in, why is it an hour early? What did I miss?


You missed a Cena heel turn, Rollins cash in, and a Punk return man. Best hour of Raw ever!

You didn't miss jack shit :HA


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sheamus returns.......some time in 2017.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Winner of the Battle Royal Sheamus


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wwe is really stuck in the 80s with this feud. what fucking garbage


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody gives a fuck about sheamus, WWE.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Frieza said:


> Gotta love all the recaps.


Is this some bizarro world where we're on a C Level PPV so they don't care? 13 days, I don't want to say this PPV is Dead on arrival, but it looks like it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Certainly not toning down the nationalist imagery WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What's the chances that Sheamus shows up during the IC title contenders six man tag tonight and brogue kicks everyone and leaves with the title.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

That awful music again fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's alot of boos.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

15 time world champion going for the US title FFS


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

John Cena Sucks


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Should put a date somewhere on the screen when it says "Sheamus Returns" but better keep it a surprise even though we have been promoting his return for over a month.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I get more enjoyment out of seeing the ads for Insurgent than I do from most of RAW because short haired Shailene Woodley is :cena5

GEE A CONTRACT SIGNING IN A WWE RING, WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG? SURELY THEY REALIZE THIS IS ONLY TO SIGN PAPERS FOR A MATCH AND THIS WILL IN NO WAY RESULT IN PHYSICAL CONTACT BECAUSE THAT'S NOT WHAT THEY'RE HERE TO DO.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Look at the wwe piping in those cheers!!! And those are clearly holograms rising to their feet!!! This company


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Heard a john cena sucks with the music trying to get going


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

America's rep comes out to boos in the Heartland of America :cena6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they keep Taker and Sting off until Mania so you :vince$ to see them, BUT

if numbers good, they will say it's because of :reigns. Genius. :vince$


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im really loving this crowd. Its a nice change from that dead crowd last week. Hopefully they stay awake for the full 3 hours


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Contract signing should be alright.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That chant needs to catch on every single week


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


It's only a joke, my friend. Don't take these seriously, specially when the WWE don't do it. :grin2:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cannot wait for the WM crowd to sing John cena sucks along with the theme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

APPLEDOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John Cena sucks. Good for you Des Moines.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

This crowd showed up, shout out to Iowa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at the God Damn You Cole (GDYC) sign being very visible behind Cole during this contract skit intro.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least this crowd isn't cheering for this douche like I thought they would. Props, Des Moines


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm hearing my favourite song in that crowd right now. There are certainly kiddies there but this crowd is hot man. It's almost as if they know someone important is backstage ... lol.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> You missed a Cena heel turn, Rollins cash in, and a Punk return man. Best hour of Raw ever!
> 
> You didn't miss jack shit :HA


At least I did catch the Miz-Mizdow turn, so I got that going for me.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> 15 time world champion going for the US title FFS


To me that is good... Elevates the title so much more and i think even Cena is sick of being Champ with a title run or two to beat Flair.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus he looks like a cartoon character worse than ever. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

God Damn You Cena sign. :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

their singing in iowa!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

"JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUCKS!! JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUCKS!!!!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> America's rep comes out to boos in the Heartland of America :cena6


Like how at the Rumble, Rusev was cheered in the birthplace of America.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

DA DUH NA NUUUUHHHH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the most important? really? you stupid fuckhead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No enthuiasm for you, JHON


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No one is enthused for Wrestlemania, John. Stop lying, bruh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An arrogant bully
Face of the company dammit :vince5 :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's the most important. You're a bald-faced liar John, but at least you're trying.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena today is the Hulk Hogan of WCW 1995.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol, Mr.All-American gets plenty of boos despite fighting a guy who hates America.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

most important signing? 

RIP The Rock


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> To me that is good... Elevates the title so much more and i think even Cena is sick of being Champ with a title run or two to beat Flair.


Oh yeah really good to let Cena bury the biggest midcarde heel the WWE has had in a long time


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> America's rep comes out to boos in the Heartland of America :cena6


And the John Cena Sucks song chant remix.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

GDYC


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

At least JAWN is trying to get the US Title over


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The US title means jack shit John


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This road to wrestlemania has been more like a sidewalk to wrestlemania. A shitty sidewalk that's all broken going through the worst streets in Compton.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rowsev


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Now that LL Cool J will be opening up WrestleMania,
> 
> He should open up the show with this song:


Haha.

This would be more fitting:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This match is the most important match. Yeah fuck all my world title wins!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> 15 time world champion going for the US title FFS


I think its an issue that this is something that's frowned upon. If anything this Jesus Christ level booking that Cena would receive as US champ will just make the title more valuable. So I'm all for it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rowsev?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

iam for rusev.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally! They're making this about the title! Point to WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, I like Rusev representing me. An ugly hairy dude kicking ass and pulling chicks like Lana. I can get behind that.

Rusev/Lana 2016.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Rosev now?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

why is the contract filled with 1999 Microsoft WordArt?

ha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm honestly excited that Cena is going to win the US title. I think they'll give it back to Rusev after Mania but it would be nice if Cena held it until Summerslam.

Because Cena is holding the US title, WWE creative/Vince won't ignore the US title booking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just sign the contract bruh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess Cena is against diversity. Also isn't Cena belittling Russia ? Cant Rusev be proud of Russia?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The US title has as much value as one of those toy spinner belts you could buy at Walmart


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

We've CenaNuff.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> WWE does too much recap filler.
> 
> WCW Nitro never did this. The first hour of Nitro we would be getting lucha libre matches and crusierweights.
> 
> Sadly something WWE doesn't have today.


That worked out well for WCW though...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena needs to join the New Day.













































Because he's wearing blue.:troll


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to vote Rusev for President of the United States.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish Rusev would have broken cenas spine at fast lane


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Everytime i watch anything about this feud i feel like crying. why Rusev...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

America FUCK YEAH!!!! 


..... -____-


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

FUCKIN MURICA


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

It's hard to grab a pen isn't it John?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena disgusted by free speech fpalm


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Crowd actually into this promo.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

God, Cena cringe. Using the soldiers to get over.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

same old shit. holy fuck i feel like i mwatching a 2006 cena promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena's been on the frontline

BULLSHIT. Lying cunt


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Darius said:


> I'm honestly excited that Cena is going to win the US title. I think they'll give it back to Rusev after Mania but it would be nice if Cena held it until Summerslam.
> 
> Because Cena is holding the US title, WWE creative/Vince won't ignore the US title booking.


Cena would probably lose to r truth in a roll up on smackdown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROSEV IS DA MAN.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> This road to wrestlemania has been more like a sidewalk to wrestlemania. A shitty sidewalk that's all broken going through the worst streets in Compton.


More of a gap in a fence that leads through corn field, tbh.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

You let that chant allow us to put troops in Ukraine!


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Yawn. American patriotism that the worldwide viewers hate.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John Cena killed wrestling


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Cena a marine gimmick


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh for God's sake Cena you are not nor were you ever a Marine


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I think its an issue that this is something that's frowned upon. If anything this Jesus Christ level booking that Cena would receive as US champ will just make the title more valuable. So I'm all for it.


yeah while Cena is burying the mid card division so no one can reach main event status.
That is really a good thing.

Please.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The front lines, he said? Does he know he wasn't really a Marine?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That chant needs to catch on every single week


Like the You Suck chants to Kurt Angle's theme


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sign the contract you twat and shut the fuck up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm suicidal clap clap clap 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shuttup.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Just sign the contract and end this Murica shit please


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Uuuuuuugggggghhhhhhhh this is sooooo obnoxious. Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

crowd is easy to trick once you drop the troops as a pop :/


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena using America to get himself over, not the first time.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao What a boy scout.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Murica , Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would rather hear Cena cry than Big Show

At least this fool is passionate. With Reigns, Big Show and Kane getting mic time it seriously makes me like Cena more every time. And I'm scared to admit that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So happy Reigns is taking over from this overrated piece of crap


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't worry about your international audience WWE thats fine. Just have Cena go on a long cheesy rant about America. Are you guys letting the chant fill you with love?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm bored. Changing the channel to Bates Motel.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I understand why Cena does so many make a wishes now, because his promo is giving me fucking cancer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The amount of cheap face pops is over the top. This shit wack.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say is...

thank God there's a Habs game on RDS.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev looking dapper.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel." - samual johnson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria

Rusev JOBKA

:cena


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

So there has to be a contract signing a week after they accepted. Why would Rusev accept if the only reason for the initial acceptance was the STFU?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

America is so xenophobic. It's like America can't do anything wrong. Rusev looks sharp.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Dat suit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You can only push America so far :aries2 isn't the US government pushing Russia right now for no good reason?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Who's that goon?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes John, enough is enough. You of all wrestlers should know that.

Enough with talking too. Orton is far more interesting in less time than you.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Gotta admit, solid promo John


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusev looking fresh but no Lana is very upsetting.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, I don't mean to sound like a douchebag when I say this but why are Americans so easily manipulated when it comes to their country and being patriotic?

Not two minutes ago they were booing Cena, but as soon as he says 'i love america, america is great'...they start cheering their hearts out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Remember when WWE buried their patriotic character just so Cena could squash that foreign heel at Mania and fuck over not one talent, but two.

toplel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is Lana? :mj2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hot damn the Russian Super Athlete cleans up well!

But no Lana? *sad face*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK IS LANA 

FUCK YOU VINCE I HOPE YOURE DEADD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No Lana


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lana fired by Rusev for making the match


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lana looks like a man today


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Russian Jack Tunney?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev looks pretty bad ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rosev in a suit.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHERE THE FLUCK IS MY GIRL LANA?!?!!!!


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

As a service member, GTFOH, John Boy. You weren't on the front lines, stop lying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No ANAL, tonight.  err LANA


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

wtf is this LOL

lana looks a little different HAHAH


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev's entrance music sound like it should be some wack beat for Wiz Khalifa to rap crap on.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it just me or is Lana not as sexy as she normally is?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusev looks like a Russian dude that owns a cheap motel.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

A "Where is Lana" chant

hahahah


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

We want Lana!!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Where the fuck is Lana?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WE WANT LANA


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

So Cena was Juan Semen, Cancer Guy, Green Man, Fruity Pebbles, and now Blue Man?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev seems less interesting without Lana :hmm


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Where is Lana chant and We want Lana.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Rusev should say " I see you wore your blue shirt again John".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice to hear John Cena spelling out US foreign policy for the world ... does he have a job at your equivalent of the foreign office, he's out there sounding like fucking Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"We want Lana" :banderas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rusev find 3 for 1 suit sale. Hire Elton John Jr. as male companion. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana is over!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh damn, Rusev's swag is damn near off the charts right now. bama

Was curious on if he was ever gonna continue the heel tradition of wearing a business suit at least once.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Everyone wants to know where Lana is.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Iowa, most men want lana.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"We want Lana" the same Lana that been trashing america?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is the Russian Gawdess, LANA!?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena vs Rusev clearly should be a Putin on a pole match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god what a horrible fucking accent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What type of glasses are those :booklel


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Am I dyslexic or is this crowd chanting they want anal?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So they took Lana, the best female mic worker/best current valet in the business off of Rusev?! PLEASE PLEASE DONT BURY RUSEV LIKE THIS


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Holy fuck @ that fake accent


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who is this clown :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana more over than both these two


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

dis mother fuck sounds like Borat


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That is the worse Russian accent ever


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is that a fake Russian accent?!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

This ..... Rusev traded up fine ass Lana for this squatty fucker?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Hhahaa this crowd. It's literally half and half between smarks and Cena kids.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck is that accent? Russian Kentuckian?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who is this nerd? Who actually sound like a nerd. :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO at Cole's expression just now.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lana chants haha


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL this dude's accent is like he's not even trying.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this guy attempting a Russian accent or is he just retarded? LOOL


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this is the worst russian accent ive ever heard. what the fuck is this


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This guy's fake accent my god


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Who is this gopnik bastard...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana is over :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHO THE FUCK IS THIS WEE GUY??? LOL HIS RUSSIAN ACCENT IS WORSE THAN LANA'S lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

What are those glasses about? Jesus Christ.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL, even Cole looks bored at this whole exchange. Fucking Michael Cole, of all people, looks bored. Hahahaha


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Who's that guy? Russian Clarence Mason?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That accent Da'Bulls.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't tell if this guy is from Russia or Brooklyn.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

This guy has a bad Russian accent and Lana is off filming hence why she is not around.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Loophole to the rescue for the undefeated streak... until five minutes later when Cena gets his way.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lana is more over than this feud :jordan4


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Legit about to do my statistics homework because it's more entertaining than RAW.


Just finished it in time to see this fucktard feuding with and going over the man that Swagger is rightfully owed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO AT THAT ACCENT. My god :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

His accent :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That accent :lol


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This guy has the worse Russian/English accent ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana is being scapegoated for being a "weak" and "emotional" woman


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Worst Russian Accent Ever


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

From a legal perspective I agree with Rusev.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lol JBL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This guy sucks...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I swear, that lawyer is the human version of the one of the Simpsons. :maury


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

JBL, is talking over the bloke, HOW ARE WE MEANT TO HERE WHAT HE IS SAYING?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao 

He reminds me of someone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao JBL ripping this apart


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Lana more over than Cena, Reigns or Rusev? Damn, good for her!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

He sounds like the guy from austin powers


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Marking for Jewish russian lawyer with yellow glasses


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude fucking sucks.:lmao

Eltan John's little brother.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Who is this gopnik bastard...


Russian Clarance Mason?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop talking while he's talking, JBL.


My god.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Harribel said:


> Where is Lana? :mj2


I just realized she's not there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude takes acting lessons from the Bella Twins... Goddamn this is cringeworthy :Jordan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Literally the worst accent in wrestling all time all my life.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Why does this guy sound like Kermit the Frog?


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"Did you hear that accent ? That guy's from Texas" :booklel


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the accent is intentionally bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at that accent.

dude was corpsing :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"This guy from texas" :lmao*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao this is tv


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This show is beyond painful. What a RTWM lol!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Elton John Jr. is now Rusev's manager?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotta love how the announcers are just ripping the horrible accent apart.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This little guy right now:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"He's from Texas" :booklel


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I bet we get the match despite the legal objections of this clown.?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> LOL, even Cole looks bored at this whole exchange. Fucking Michael Cole, of all people, looks bored. Hahahaha


Man, I almost spit my drink out when he rolled his eyes and sighed haha too good.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Vwhut de hell is dis?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Des Moines Community Theatre... LMAO!!!!! Y'all sleep on JBL, but he is hilarious!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Times like these I fucking love JBL lol ... hahahahahaha. he's making it funnier lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lana better not fucking join Cena......................


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Joe Hendry did the Russian accent better!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I just muted my tv Goddamn!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

The part that really puts this segment over is the guys Elton John glasses


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking lol at this guy and his little Elton John glasses :banderas


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Im cringing so hard rofl, who booked this?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We want Lana chants still going on fairly strong. Hopefully her absence is just a one-off and not a sign that Rusev's fall from grace is imminent.

Bradshaw and Booker pissing all over the lawyer though. :hayden3


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Des Moines community theater


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL JBL LOLOLOL


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WWE making look Rusev look so god damn weak against John Cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is Foley supposed to be there tonight? I just saw two Foley/Mankind signs.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

His voice is cracking me the fuck up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is Latka Gravas on roids.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I barely paid attention to what he said omfg im dying :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is some eye-rolling stuff going on.

JBL is burying this guy hard as hell too LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THIS IS AWFUL


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

eldoon said:


> Marking for Jewish russian lawyer with yellow glasses


Me too, cheers buddy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

YOUR ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA, FOLKS!!!!!!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

WW FastLane. :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Calling it. WM31 time of death: 8:12 PM March 16, 2015.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cena looks like such a fucking tool shed :maury

LET ME TAKE MY HAT AND SHIRT OFF, THAT'LL SHOW HIM I MEAN BUSINESS.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

NasNYG567 said:


> I think the accent is intentionally bad


Either that or else it was supposed to be "good," but Vince heard 2 seconds of it and told the commentators to bury the guy for being so terrible.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

World Wrestling Excrement


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate those FUCKING WHAT CHANTS


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I love rusev


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Darius said:


> What type of glasses are those :booklel


The Hunter S. Johnson Special Edition Frame. :I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Need Lana, not this crap.

Nice not rhymng Rusev.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev shows his patriotism but how dare he show it off in America :cena

Freedom of expression :HA


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TWO mic drops. WHOA.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry but Rusev is the face for the rest of the fucking world with this promo. Deal with it lol.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Cole is like "fuck this"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Shake his hand JAWN turn heel like we all want


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena looks like he's having eye problems again.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lana not being there does give Rusev a chance to talk which is nice for a change.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cringe worthy


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude took quite the spill tryna slide out the ring, lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Worst contract signing ever.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that Anne Hegerty from the Chase?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DUDE FELL WHEN HE WAS GETTING OUT THE RING :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They are handing amazing footage on a silver platter for Maffew tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Rusev


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol at Cena going off when Rusev mentioned the kids


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That lawyer fell hard as hell.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA I am more listening to this than watching it at this point, but JBL is the saving grace. He completely shits on the entire Rusev segment in a way that is verging on breaking kayfabe, but I love it. JBL shitting on the product and somehow not getting fired is so entertaining.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Sorry but Rusev is the face for the rest of the fucking world with this promo. Deal with it lol.


Indeed, he and Bray need ALL the titles lol.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

That was a GREAT segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena with his heel look


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol that guy falling on his ass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

End this dumb charade, turn Rusev and Lana face!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crap does make Roman look strong in comparison.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

The accent, the way he exited the ring this guy is just awkward.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

John Boy dun got punked.

:lel at the lawyer doing the Nixon peace salute.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Cena using America to get himself over, not the first time.


Didnt work the first time


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I swear, that lawyer is the human version of the one of the Simpsons. :maury


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wtf they didn't even fight?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cena is so fucking lame.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

No explanation of where Lana was.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I need ******* Russian on commentary immediately.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hope that Rusev line about American dying when he picked the mic back up was improved. He just wanted to add more and keep working.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL @ doing a nationalist storyline to get Cena over. Rusev has more heat than Cena has over-ness.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus, Book and JBL shitting all over that dude will be the highlight of the show hahahaha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE has foreign heel










WWE has patriotic face










Foreign heel is fed to 










And patriotic face is in the jobber royal.

Like this company literally has to be mentally inept.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Did they just say the 6 man tag match is a rematch from Smackdown? Is there any point to watching that show?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So ummm, R-Truth will be on commentary for the 6 man I presume?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamJamGigolo said:


> HAHA I am more listening to this than watching it at this point, but JBL is the saving grace. He completely shits on the entire Rusev segment in a way that is verging on breaking kayfabe, but I love it. JBL shitting on the product and somehow not getting fired is so entertaining.


You know JBL is the voice of Vince McMahon and if Vince McMahon doesn't like something he'll say so


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE when the Russian flag drops. Cena acts all mad and then the Russian flag drops and just demoralizes Cena. It's fucking golden.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did that guy fall? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Rusev, No God Bless Russia. You are supposed to be a godless commie. fpalm


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry but that was the best segment in a while.

They didn't take it too seriously - it was cheesy but embraced as cheesy, especially with that purposely fake accented guy.

Lighten up if you didn't enjoy that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know what Raw needs: A guy and two robots riffing it


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait what? Rusev agreed? i was laughing so hard at that guy i didn't understand what the whole segment was about :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> End this dumb charade, turn Rusev and Lana face!


The minute Rusev turns face is the minute his career is ruined. I do see Lana turning face now though. Maybe she raises Cena's hand at Mania.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"Hey, let's write Lana off of TV and replace her with and Elton John looking dweeb"

"Brilliant idea, let's do it"


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Cena and his persona do not represent any American values.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> End this dumb charade, turn Rusev and Lana face!



You take away the Russia vs USA backdrop and Rusev's character is technically face :draper2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, what's the story again? Rusev hates America and Cena is American? Um, okay. Seems good.

NOTHING ELSE IS ADDED TO THE FEUD THEN.

Why do I even watch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> They are handing amazing footage on a silver platter for Maffew tonight.


The Road to BotchaMania > TRTWM


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL at how enraged Cena gets at the mere sight of a Russian flag. He truly must be the most patriotic man of all time.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was some grade A fuckery right there.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Cena is so fucking lame.


Yeah it's like seeing a bad saturday morning cartoon for the 50th time. And about as predictable too.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Sorry but Rusev is the face for the rest of the fucking world with this promo. Deal with it lol.


He's the face for most of this country as well LOL.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

hng13 said:


> Jesus, Book and JBL shitting all over that dude will be the highlight of the show hahahaha


Honestly I think it was intentionally booked that way as a joke. the announcers would never go against plans. It was clever TV IMO


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

We want lana!!! And i agree. I want lana as well.
And i love the commentators throwing that guy under the bus!!

What kinda accent was that anyways???


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> Yeah it's like seeing a bad saturday morning cartoon for the 50th time. And about as predictable too.


Even more predictable.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

virus21 said:


> You know what Raw needs: A guy and two robots riffing it


best post ever 

MST3K


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Puttin Patron over on a WWE programming, love it


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awaiting Heyman promo and then I'm done with Raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And I might be beating a dead horse with bitching about Swagger, but WWE is beating a dead horse by fucking over deserving talents whose careers and legacies could be made at Mania with one simple, obvious and easily booked feuds just to jack off Cena for 30 minutes the following RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana was not there b/c she is obviously out searching for Putin :lana


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LUCHA UNDERGROUND ADVERTISEMENT WHILE WATCHING RAW, HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> You take away the Russia vs USA backdrop and Rusev's character is technically face :draper2


Yup, Cena's practically forcing Rusev to a match that Cena has already lost. Rusev has no reason to have a rematch w/Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heel Cena does not need the win at WM, but hey we want 1985 back


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Has there ever been a worse road to Wrestlemania than this years?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. The ***** are here. Fuck each one of them.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

WTF is wrong with Big E?
Those faces!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

:lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> Honestly I think it was intentionally booked that way as a joke. the announcers would never go against plans. It was clever TV IMO


Either way man, I love it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big E with the crazy eyes again


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Rusev he's about to be :cena3'd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day is just lameness


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A New Day now? lol

YOU CANNOT WRITE A MORE HORRIBLE SHOW THAN THIS


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big E feeling the spirit son.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Two white folks clapping, WWE immediately shows on camera.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good I was hoping to see Big E's "O" face again this week :eyeroll


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

They're adding so much shit around WrestleMania but are doing a horrible job at building WrestleMania itself. Should probably fix that before you do all this 15 hours of programming stuff.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL at Big E's death stare. Dude's eyes are practically popping out of his skull.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big E's eyes :lmao so intense or something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From the ******* Russian to three clapping house ****** and the two white people dancing with them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the worst stable ive seen in YEARS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fucking Big E having a religious experience in the ring! WE NEED A GIF OF THAT! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY! NEW! DAY! :dance

Looking forward to them and Team CAT (Cesaro and Tyson) feuding over the tag titles to freshen the tag division up.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

what the fuck is wrong with big e


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Still not coming out to Tyson's theme though....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hard to believe lillian garcia will be 49 in a few months.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Has there ever been a worse road to Wrestlemania than this years?


I honestly can't say, but I know this year is a huge miss.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh the New Day


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You know guys like reigns and triple h talk about how fans and internet people don't have room to talk because they aren't there working or wrestling. But the thing is this company does not know how to book one fucking wrestler. It's quite pitiful. These "feuds" have no backstory and no backbone. Fucking worst shit ever


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy crap natty looks good.

Arent Natty and Kidd divorced? Or was that all for show?


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

LET'S GO TEAM KITTY!!!!!!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

LMFAO Lillian


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJQ said:


> LUCHA UNDERGROUND ADVERTISEMENT WHILE WATCHING RAW, HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


Probably the only good wrestling anyone will see all night


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilian Garcia horsing around again on the mic


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Lillian with the botch and save.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG Nattie's Black attire :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd better not lose!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The hell did Lilian just say?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

FACT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is Nattie getting into latex bondage?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Clap facts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyson Kidd & Cesaro........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ The tag team champions.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's some epic clapping right there.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy fucking Natalya kada :wall


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That promo was embarrassing.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

These guys were better off coining themselves as the Brass Ring Club. A new stable could have been great.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't wait for the next NXT...


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Did you guys see that black guy next to the only two white people clapping along to New Day? Holy fuck it was the shit!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

And if you thought there couldn't be anything worse than John Cena. 













and this joke of a tag-team champions Cesaro and Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

nice announcing job lillian garcia. 

oh man another rematch?!?!?! this is so fucking corny


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Natalya's ass I would like to clap.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh Cesaro, what you could have been


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we give Kidd and Cesaro more mic time please? PLEASE?????


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh look this match again. gtfo with this shit. How fucking sad is it that they can't find a decent team for Kidd and Cesaro to work?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev's lawyer is prob Cole's brother.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL @ Big E taking it over the top. I see what he's doing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this now? Matedores? Fuck this show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"No way! No way! No way!"

:lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What did Lilian say? I could barely hear the botch.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Can these fuckers and their pet go away?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@chargebeam

Looks like we can add Lillian's intro of Kidd and Cesaro to the ammo list for the latest episode of BotchaMania. :jordan5



Ham and Egger said:


> Fucking Big E having a religious experience in the ring! WE NEED A GIF OF THAT! :lmao


Martin Luther King E = Greatness. <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fact, white people do not have better rhythm than New DaY! :fact


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

What a awful tag division.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cesaro/Kidd thing was funny as hell. Clapping and mocking New Day.

Oh god now the pointless los matadores/usos coming out ...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tag titles so irrelevant Lillian forgot they even had them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah you're right Lilian, they need a tag team name.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That tyson kidd/cesaro promo was pretty damn good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JamJamGigolo said:


> I can't wait for the next NXT...


Same here.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Did Natty and Tyson kidd get divorced?*

Surprised to see them working together.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:Jordan2 Los Matadors?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big fuckin E.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This tag team division is a freaking joke. Worse than the Divas.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Probably the only good wrestling anyone will see all night


Seeing a single clip of Ricochets 630 senton was better than the wrestling on this show thus far :ti


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The end of the Uso's?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kidd and Cesaro with the worst promo of all time and now New Day/Matadores being inserted into the titled picture, the tag division needs to be taken out back and given a bullet to the head. Just end the misery now.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyson Kidd is rather excellent. Ashamed it took me so long to discover this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a clusterfuck that match was


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro looks good. I've been saying for the longest time they need to straight razor shave his head to hide his balding.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Please replace New Day and Los Matadores with The Ascension and PTP.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What an odd way to win.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that was weak.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

'The tag team division right now is wide open' The fucks that even mean in this day and age Booker


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Uso injury serious maybe and out of WM?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that referee sounds like Joe Pesci


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

This referee's accent is just as bad as Rusev's lawyer's. It's been very noticeable for a month now.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God Nattie looks stunning tonight. :banderas


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Big fuckin E.


lol is this the first time he has ever tried to clap?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> The end of the Uso's?



One of them got hurt at the SD tapings last week


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

MANIC_ said:


> The end of the Uso's?


One of them is injured, can't tell each one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Diego completely missed him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Holy crap natty looks good.
> 
> Arent Natty and Kidd divorced? Or was that all for show?


If it's all faked for a dumb tv show then that is really is ridiculous


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wait, Los whatever are heels now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day loses. :fact

Look the Matadores are starting a race war.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day getting their ass beat. 


Wow just wow. 


and we all thought before they debuted that they would be the new Nation.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cesaro got fucking MAULED.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Vince is pissing his pants from the laughter.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

that sell by cesaro :lel


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Burried by el dorrito


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is bad... very bad, this is like something that belongs on Superstars


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

#GiveTagTeamsAChance


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

So if your not paying attention, black people are gospel singers and latin people are bull fighters. pretty simple right?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Why do that to Cesaro.
Poor Cesaro!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao My god...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Reason #434 that WWE Product sucks: endless midcard 50/50 booking hell


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Way to make your tag champs look strong. One of them just got embarrassed by a fucking midget.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

all in all... said:


> lol is this the first time he has ever tried to clap?


If he did it too much, it would cause too many earthquakes


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The whole roster is a clusterfuck.

Can anyone name anyone that isnt treated like a total jobber.

Reigns, Lesnar, Cena, Rusev and...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro jobbed to a littler person I'm dead. The man who slammed Big Show to win the Andre battle royal lmao. fuck WWE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Los Matadores deserve shit. Torito (with or without his twerkin' Maggle) would be a blast and half to see as a tag champ, though.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro physically strong as fuck but gets thrown out by the little goddamn Bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro selling for Torito. :lol fpalm


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Botchorrito.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We all know what this tag division needs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The midget just did that too Cesaro
a midget

I see Warrior and Savage have vacated their front row seats. Don't blame them.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a shame that WWE can't come up with decent tag teams anymore (besides Kidd/Cesaro)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg guys u see that? That lightning means the American badass is returning! Dead man walking!

/sarcasm.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, wtf is the tag team champs doing @ Mania?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> Reason #434 that WWE Product sucks: endless midcard 50/50 booking hell


#435 El Torito


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

El Torito is always aggravating me. What kind of fetish does Vince have with dwarfs?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

I hope Undertaker at least appears next week.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Was kinda happy for a second thinking they turned Heel in the pursuit for the Tag Titles...


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Well midget just kicked cesaros ass.... Fuck this stupid ass shit.. Ima just watch njpw reruns


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

wow a midget in a bull costume just beat up the tag team champion take it in.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> God Nattie looks stunning tonight. :banderas


My thoughts exactly. Would have loved to see more of her because :damn she was looking looking fine as hell.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Cesaro jobbing to Torito... I just feel like they're trolling me at this point. Like I personally did something to Vince when i was drunk that I don't remember and now he is trying to get back at me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My sides are in orbit....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New Day sounds like an ad for some super heavy duty Tampon. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every Raw is just :cornette


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What a GOD-AWFUL show so far, 2 WEEKS away till the supposed "BIG SHOW" but in reality the monday after WM is really becoming the "GRANDDADDY" of them all at this rate.

Anybody else think this was Vince in the back during the Cena segment......

:vince "Hunter, QUICK SOMBODY LISTEN.....listen to thos fans FINALLY come around for :CENA

:trips9 "Sorry pops was re-watching NXT, you know the MOST watched show on the WWE NEtwork for just 9.99. BTW there not cheering John, there cheering for the USA.


:vince4 "No DAMNIT, there's an A in Cena and since there's an A in USA then YES....YES...YES....there cheering for John DAMNIT." :vince7:trips7


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Xiao said:


> The whole roster is a clusterfuck.
> 
> Can anyone name anyone that isnt treated like a total jobber.
> 
> Reigns, Lesnar, Cena, Rusev and...


This is why we need to go back to 2 hours and the local jobber format


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder how many months ago Undertaker cut that short soundbyte?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BARACK LESNAH!!! :mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder what magical powers The Undertaker will use tonight?


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Rock selling the stunner is more believable than Cesaro taking a hurricanrana from that midget, come on.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Watch Raw on mute and watch at how the show makes even less sense than usual, random ass segments being put together for no reason at all.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Xiao said:


> The whole roster is a clusterfuck.
> 
> Can anyone name anyone that isnt treated like a total jobber.
> 
> Reigns, Lesnar, Cena, Rusev and...


After Mania it'll be just Cena and the little Reigns that could.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

what the fuck is this boyband song advertising wwe network??????


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork don't give a fuck about Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I understand the concept behind Taker appearing only at Mania this year, but fuck this build as been AWFUL. Bray can't do it alone.

Orton/Rollins should be the main-event. It has the best build and Raw is being booked around this match. Technically this match is suppose to be match number 4 or 5 on the card which makes it even worse.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG two weeks until the mainevent and Lesnar doesn't even show up.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It's time for Lesnar to endorse Reigns. Wanna bet what he will say? 

I hate this fucking "9.99$" add.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder if there are tabs for the 9.99 punk song. I wanna learn it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish Vince Russo had powers to be control in WWE right now, like he did at the end of '99-00. 

I can see him coming out and just firing Los Mantadores, New Day and breaking up Cesaro and Tyson Kidd. 

Just completely overhauling it. 


I know Vince Russo is no good, but at this point anything is better than what WWE is currently doing.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

How is Bray supposed to respond to The Undertaker? He didn't really say anything.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"Later tonight, Brock Lesnar speaks!" We know what draws, Brock Lesnar on the mic...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay Brock!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

SP103 said:


> New Day sounds like an ad for some super heavy duty Tampon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I watch WWE for free. $9.99 or £9.99 is robbery


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Frieza said:


> Wonder what magical powers The Undertaker will use tonight?


The spooky powers of a tape recorder, mood lighting and a sound effects cd.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wildcat410 said:


> I wonder how many months ago Undertaker cut that short soundbyte?


I'm sure it's from years and years ago when he was still a regular on the roster, and they just lifted it from a segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh here we go 'controversial' means it's another blood, urine and vomit promo ... I hope lol.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> El Torito is always aggravating me. What kind of fetish does Vince have with dwarfs?


He can book them as children, which compliments his sense of humour.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You guyz are overreacting on the Torito/Cesaro bit. A hurricanrana spot is a passable spot for anyone to sell.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Los Matadors are terrible. ut


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> After Mania it'll be just Cena and the little Reigns that could.


I am so looking forward to the Big Show/Reigns title feud lol


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

rip prime time players...whereever you are.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

They should throw El Torito into a wood chipper.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Couple of points. 

- Love the K-Swiss t shirts. Just there name and home country
- Say what you want about New Day, Kofi/Big E could be a very good tag team. And they match up perfectly with K-Swiss


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is Rollman Rains?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I wish Vince Russo had powers to be control in WWE right now, like he did at the end of '99-00.
> 
> I can see him coming out and just firing Los Mantadores, New Day and breaking up Cesaro and Tyson Kidd.
> 
> ...


Russo cannot possibly give us worse crap than we're getting right now. Fuck sake, even bring back Val Venis


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Should've had El Torito do his springboard move, but have Cesaro catch him with a Very Swiss Uppercut. Then as Cesaro is taunting and yelling at the injured Torito, Primo and Epico slide into the ring and jump him from behind.

This way Cesaro doesn't look like a punk, but you still end the segment with the Los Matadores on top. Having one of your tag champs get punked by a midget in a bull costume is just fucking stupid. No wonder wrestlers struggle to get over nowadays.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

No surprise at this point, but Goldust's simple promo with Renee on the App was the most enjoyable thing tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*



Phaedra said:


> Oh here we go 'controversial' means it's another blood, urine and vomit promo ... I hope lol.



Blood, Urine, and Vomit draws :brock


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It was acceptable -the whole Torito thing - mainly because Cesaro sold it like a bee had stung him lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

90mins in and our first Stang mention
:cole


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wrestlemania is going to be a laugh fest. I really don't care who wins no more.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol WWE 2k15. A Raw set with the Wrestlemania logo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the world has never been waiting for Sting vs HHH LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock and outspoken shouldnt be uttered in the same sentence. He is practically a mute on WWE tv.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone else lose complete contact with this site for around 25 minutes?

Anyways, New Day is sure over, I could tell by the 2 people dancing and giving a damn.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Its about finally conquering WCW? What, they've done that, twice. WTF. stupid.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow the sales for WWE 2k15 must suck. First the free dlc now the commercials.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does the demo of that game look so slow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro lost to a Dorito? Seems legit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wouldn't be surprised if the HHH v Sting match is just a 2k15 gameplay match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins hittin that Crossfit hard lookin jacked


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Where is Rollman Rains?


Soaking in baby oil until his match so he can accentuate da look.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> My thoughts exactly. Would have loved to see more of her because :damn she was looking looking fine as hell.


Me too, but they just _had_ to keep her hidden away off-camera so that we could get that clusterfuck of a tag team match instead... ugh.

She's really honestly been looking amazing since she started wearing those black outfits recently, they suit her very well I must say, cause damn; she's been looking fine as hell in them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why are these gimps on tv


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> It was acceptable -the whole Torito thing - mainly because Cesaro sold it like a bee had stung him lol.


Perfect analogy, that's exactly what it looked like. :lmao

"Ah! Df was that?"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> 90mins in and our first Stang mention
> :cole


Slow burn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is certainly cross fit. Man is in good shape.


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

Everybody is turning on Rollins.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rollins needs to learn to play nice.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw, Jamie is such a cutie.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't leave me Jamie, don't go Joey!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

But what will The Authority do without its secret weapon?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, really? The shaky cam when Jamie Noble quits? THEY ARE FUCKING TALKING.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*

Getting rid of J&J Security :mj2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jamie Noble is great :lol


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

No more J&J Security? Well this sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is all a work. It's amazing how the casual WWE audience is buying this. Orton is getting WASHED tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Joey.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Des Monies makes me think of the time Orton went crazy on the crowd during a smackdown in later 2013 because he was force to stay there that night due to snow lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup, definitely a set-up.

Love Mercury's gimmick of not saying anything.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah yeah we get the story. See all you turds later Authority. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO J&J SECURITY!!!

well for an hour lol.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Somehow, it all feels like an act to get Orton's guard down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth has half a mind to match his half a dick.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Shield 2.0 has come to an end


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Orton, It's a trap!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577641495919988736


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not J&J :mj2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck. The end of J and J security.


I will never forget that awesome ending to the cage match vs Cena :'(


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar video interviews are usually good


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. J&J Security (2014-2015).

Leave the memories alone! D':


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

They are playing a con on Orton (and the audience.) Tonight will end with ]a 5 man beating of Orton at the end of the night.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Brock is so good in these backstage vignettes , he should have been doing this far more often


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, yeah, it's still sadistic. That's the definition of sadistic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock is on a Piss and Destroy mission! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was forced to come back to WWE as the real shit hurt too much. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA Dat Brock yell. That should be a mating call.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

very matter of fact "im here to hurt people"

love it


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock talks and I smile. It's a fucking shame he's losing to reigns. A god damn travesty.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE blew not booking a WrestleMania match of 


Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley, when they both were in WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A FUCKING PROMO VIDEO!? Shame on me for believing that they will have a face to face confrontation.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth has half a mind to match his half a dick.


Did you seriously post multiple unfunny dick jokes in this thread? It was never funny. Go away


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Streak ending still hurts :cry


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Rollins/Orton angle is literally the only main event angle heading into WrestleMania that doesn't annoy me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't believe reigns is going to beat Lesnar...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think J&J security is done with. Might just be a set up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth face turn in less than 2 months.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

First time Brock has spoken, since the postponed Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock is so freaking amazing. It's a shame he's only part time.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOOOOOOORRRRRRRK, LAAAASSEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This Reigns/Lesnar build up is so shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy insane Brock face is great.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Brock, you sadistic fuck. Love you.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock really is good in these filmed interviews. I would pay to see him fight Brian Cage (the only guy I can see giving him a run for his money, and that's saying something).


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Q: What does WM mean to Lesnar?
A: Last WWE Paycheck before the UFC

Although I would still root for a champion like that over Duck "I think I can" Regins


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Please don't go Brock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PAY THIS MAN!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Cole, people are not saying Reigns can't beat Lesnar, people are saying they don't want Reigns to beat Lesnar

There is a difference :jericho2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brock's great at interviews.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock does great video promos


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth face turn in less than 2 months.


Well sure, that's the amount of time he will have left to cash-in on Reigns.
And we all know what the reaction will be :heyman3


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

A CM PUNK SIGHTING


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock is the only good thing on this show.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Dafuq!? How come they didn't show Shocked Undertaker Guy in the promo?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone else feel that Brock vs Reigns is not the man event at WrestleMania?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So yeah Orton's getting whacked old country style to end raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar's pop at Mania will be big.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope lesnar no sells wrestlemania and reigns. He's the only guy with balls to do it


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

These Brock promos bring a sense of reality into the WWE, refreshing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I am gonna **** up Roman Reigns

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


#PayBrock :brock


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

IM GONNA FUCK UP ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Im supposed to boo this man ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE IS GONNA FUCK UP REIGNS.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

suplexed cena out of the main event:clap


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brock about to Benoit up Roman Reigns.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock: "I'm going to FUCK UP Roman Reigns"

:mark::mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hands down best part of RAW right thurr.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

that wasn't very PG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lesnar is great at speaking when it's pre-recorded :clap

controversial :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the IWC is hoping Brock does just that.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This video package is put together really well. WWE usually make excellent promo packages.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That ain't PG.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is going to put a hurt on Reigns.

and you all know how I hype Reigns 


But I'll be real, I never thought WM would be Reigns vs Lesnar. 

I thought it would be Reigns vs Cena because those two are kind of equal in strength. 


But I kinda see LEsnar doing the same thing to Reigns that he's done twice to Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Come on Vince give this man what he wants. He's too good to leave.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we change the Raw thread to "I'm gonna Fuck up Roman Reigns, the end"?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brock losing to Reigns is going to be a travesty


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You're right Brock, there will be no feel good moment at WM, b/c Reigns is winning :mj2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Big Show is such a waste of time and space


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH MY GOD 

At Wrestlemania i'm going to fuck up Roman Reigns. The End. 

AHAHAHAHAHA. I love this guy, never leave Brock.

this is good cause the kids don't know what he said, but we do lol.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah it's the Pig Slow!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

"I'm gonna FUCK... up.. Roman Reigns" :brock

:banderas :banderas


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Lol. They go from that interview to fucking Big Show


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Good that from Brock.
And we go from brilliant to plain awful. 3rd time we've seen Big show this episode, but not once of no1 contender roman reigns? RIGHT....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I am gonna fuck...up...Roman Reigns. The End."

VINTAGE Bork being straight to the point. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Me too, but they just _had_ to keep her hidden away off-camera so that we could get that clusterfuck of a tag team match instead... ugh.
> 
> She's really honestly been looking amazing since she started wearing those black outfits recently, they suit her very well I must say, cause damn; she's been looking fine as hell in them.


It seemed to be an unpopular opinion but I've thought shes looked really good for a long time now, but ya, lately shes looking incredible. BUT ALL WE GET ARE SHITTY JOBBER SQUASH MATCHES WHERE 3/4 OF NATTY IS COVERED BY THE RING APRON. More Natty and Paige's masterpiece of an ass, please, Vince.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Punk appeared a couple of times. But then again, it was just to see him get his ass whooped, so nothing shocking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Did you seriously post multiple unfunny dick jokes in this thread? It was never funny. Go away


Thanks, mom.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

NAH Brock Vince & company already beat you do it since they've already FUCKED UP this years RTWM


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

There is no freaking way Brock should be booked to lose to a hair care product model Roman Reigns.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHY AREN'T THEY HAVING A STAREDOWN? 
WE'RE *TWO WEEKS* AWAY.

WHY!?

Why?

Why....

:Cry


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oooohhh! He said da F worrrrddd!!!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been playing video games with this on in the background and barely paying attention. Then Brock started talking... FULL ATTENTION! They nailed 5 minutes of this 3 hour broadcast! Better than usual at least.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone else feel that Brock vs Reigns is not the man event at WrestleMania?


No, you're the only one


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh God that was a beautiful video package!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Brock Lesnar said FUCK and they bleeped it out!!!! So controversial!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go from an awesome promo from lesnar to..................... the Big Show coming out :lose


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Argh, it's a Big Show match. Time go for a piss.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Show in the ring is going to make us want to tune back after the commercial? WTF Vince


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone else feel that Brock vs Reigns is not the man event at WrestleMania?


Very mixed everything we see of Heyman/Brock when building it makes me think so but they don't do the same with Roman at all. No idea if they are trying to cover up his issues or if because he is getting boo'd right now but it makes no sense he basically ran out after winning last week. If we do not see him do something this or next week to Brock this match just makes no sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of both Brock & Roman.

I just wanna see a serious brawl between those two at WrestleMania.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Not really controversial comments, Cole. They beeped the only word which is controversial, and it was for broadcasting standards and practices, not because Brock is off the wall.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*

So who is getting fed to Big Show? Rowan I guess.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Brock is a nightmare in waking life.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock's promo confirmed that he will win at Wrestlemania and enter the UFC while still WWE Champion


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST is ready for Mania!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't think they could top the blood urine and vomit but damn, they did and made it look like garbage compared to this one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

damn FOX Empire got ad-buy reach on the USA Network.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> WHY AREN'T THEY HAVING A STAREDOWN?
> WE'RE *TWO WEEKS* AWAY.
> 
> WHY!?
> ...


Because Brock doesn't want to interact with the samoan Fabio any more than he has to. In real life, he knows Reigns is a joke.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone else feel that Brock vs Reigns is not the man event at WrestleMania?


Of course not, Reigns vs. Rollins will be the main event of WrestleMania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That one promo got me hyped to see Roman get fucking WRECKED by Brock! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't even think a character change would do Big Show any good. Just plain boring and needs to go already.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Brock Lesnar : "I'm going to fuck Roman Reigns" :brock

Women in the audience : :summer2


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude, I hope Brock stays and retains forever. I love the dude.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> WHY AREN'T THEY HAVING A STAREDOWN?
> WE'RE *TWO WEEKS* AWAY.
> 
> WHY!?
> ...


Lesnar gets cheered.

Roman booed.

WWE: :vince7


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ For anyone who wants to watch some good wrestling instead of sitting through garbage.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy crap help us lord. Rowan vs Show


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Could not be less interested in this match. Seen it ten thousand times and Big Show sucks.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

drinklime said:


> Brock's promo confirmed that he will win at Wrestlemania and enter the UFC while still WWE Champion


That would be awesome


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Non-match brawl? Okay, whatever.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

rowan getting buried again lmao

this company fucking blows


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rowan, such a jobber as expected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Erick Rowan wishes The Wyatt Family never broke up.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, as good as that video package was, it really takes the piss out of feuds when the competitors fail to interact face to face for weeks on end. It'd be bad enough if there was only one match being built like that, but we've been treated to three of the kind. Really ruins any feeling of inertia going into the matchups.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh this shit again ... thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rowan getting his ass kicked by *BIG SHOW* :ti


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BURIED.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rowan about to be squashed.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> It seemed to be an unpopular opinion but I've thought shes looked really good for a long time now, but ya, lately shes looking incredible. BUT ALL WE GET ARE SHITTY JOBBER SQUASH MATCHES WHERE 3/4 OF NATTY IS COVERED BY THE RING APRON. More Natty and Paige's masterpiece of an ass, please, Vince.


I've always personally saw Nattie as quite an attractive looking woman myself, but she's really just been looking absolutely incredible as of late; it's a damn shame that she doesn't get much of a chance to show it.

As for Vince, I think he is more interested in Roman's muscles and biceps then the ladies, so he wouldn't listen. :grin2: *laughs*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Erick Rowan has no business as a singles competitor, literally zero reaction


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Kane and Big Show will soon be Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So....Big Show is going to get counted out? What just happened


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show squash in 2015, y'all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Rowan, you gotta make Big Show look strong!" :vince3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show is a monster, says 1999


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We gotta make that young upstart Big Show look strong heading into WM!!!! fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What's Vince's fetish with old people and burying?

Poor Rowan he didn't deserve that. I never hated Vince (and Show!) more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH burying poor Rowan. 

Diesel time.:mark:


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Let's put over that young up and coming superstar Big Show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/16/15*

Well that's good enough for me. See ya'll next week.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Big Show is winning the battle royal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoa Larry Z? Who would of thought.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

im gonna go back on break from wwe after WM. i usually watch for RTWM but this is a complete train wreck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Living Legend!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Living Legend, fantastic douchebag heel.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

FUCK YES LIVING LEGEND !


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

MSL to induct Larry!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Erick Rowan wishes The Wyatt Family never broke up.


We all do.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Dafuq was that?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Not going to lie if they have all his matches like that Show could put someone over.. Plus we dodge his long matches .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Rowan was part of super hot heel group?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Darius said:


> DEATH burying poor Rowan.
> 
> Diesel time.:mark:


lol

Nope.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Is Larry Zbyzsko known for his stuff in the WWE?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

why the fuck is big show squashing people? He has nothing to gain from it try putting over young talent WWE instead of doing the opposite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved Larry Legend. :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> What's Vince's fetish with old people and burying?
> 
> Poor Rowan he didn't deserve that. I never hated Vince more.


To make it up to Big Show for the angle with the burying of his father.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Seriously, this RTWM is fucked up, i'm more hyped for Mayweather vs Pacquiao and I don't even watch boxing.

I hope Rollins cashes in after the main event.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Larry Zbyzsko is awesome. He deserves it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

1975 printer Larry sucks sign. That took 2 years to print. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We all do.


I disagree since leaving they have let Bray win matches without needing a thousand interferences.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Larry Zybsko is pretty much the Daniel Bryan of his era.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dem spinning back kicks, tho.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You'd think that last week was the week to announce this WWE HOF entrant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Larry Land! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So why didn't they induct Larry in Pittsburgh???????????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buried


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man it's funny how those beer guts were normal for pro wrestlers back then lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Show fucking massacred Rowan. And he finally hit that diving elbow drop after trying a number of times over the last few years. :mark:

And Zbyszko is in? Not bad. bama


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Let's take up a collection to double Brock's contract, and get him to shoot on Big Show, Kane, and anyone else who needs to retire.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably bad that I'm more interested to hear R-Truth on commentary than watch the six man tag match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Zbyszko deserved

Rolling Stone leaks WWE news :booklel. WWE still hanging onto any coat-tail it can


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I've always personally saw Nattie as quite an attractive looking woman myself, but she's really just been looking absolutely incredible as of late; it's a damn shame that she doesn't get much of a chance to show it.
> 
> As for Vince, I think he is more interested in Roman's muscles and biceps then the ladies, so he wouldn't listen. :grin2: *laughs*


Same, I dig how shes built :cena5 but all I ever see is "she looks like a ******"










:durant3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bambamgordy said:


> why the fuck is big show squashing people? He has nothing to gain from it try putting over young talent WWE instead of doing the opposite.


Everybody in the midcard should be squashing people (Local jobbers), Squashing people >> beating each other from week to week


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I would say that Rowan is buried, but we'll see, it's being asked on the app who is strong enough to toss Big Show in the AtGMBR. 

if Rowan does it, all of this shit has been for something.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Seth vs Orton. 

Dolph/Bryan/Ambrose match.

Something with Sting.

All in an hour.

Where is the new golden boy? Come on Vince, it's just little ol' Iowa.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Show is a talent black hole who's only reason for existing is to consume up-and-coming mid carders. He's honestly worse than Cena.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

New World Odor to induct zbyszko


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Did Reigns die or something?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Is Larry Zbyzsko known for his stuff in the WWE?


vs Sammartino. I think so


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Axelmania is about the run wild through Des Moines folks


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TO WHATEVER BACKWOODS TRUE DETECTIVE!!!!! YAAAAASSS GOAT


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The living legend....NOW THATS A WRESTLER!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Buried


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> Did Reigns die or something?


:vince7 scared that smark Iowa crowd shits on him. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> Big Show is a talent black hole who's only reason for existing is to consume up-and-coming mid carders. He's honestly worse than Cena.


Not for long. Cena is wining the US title
Cena will have that honor pretty soon


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Axelmania is about the run wild through Des Moines folks



Is there any doubt he is going to come and do his promo at Wrestlemania and Hogan is gonna come out and squash him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vintage Brock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mmmm Spaghetti and Meatballs a nice distraction from Raw

I love my wife :yay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH is going to destroy all these dudes:lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Everybody in the midcard should be squashing people (Local jobbers), Squashing people >> beating each other from week to week


Ya local talent would work, although there's no sense having big show do it. but Rowan is not a local jobber he is a superstar signed to a contract who you would assume they want to get over.. what are they going for by doing that?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

HEATH SLATER!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger looking fine af :homer


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Flashyelbow said:


> Did Reigns die or something?


He's cold as ice as a babyface, so seems like they are hiding him/protecting him depending on your perspective


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We're back!....and what the hell is going on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AXELMANIA!!!!


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

How much fucking time are Big show and Kane going to take up on this?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I would say that Rowan is buried, but we'll see, it's being asked on the app who is strong enough to toss Big Show in the AtGMBR.
> 
> if Rowan does it, all of this shit has been for something.


Yeah, but who is strong enough? It has never happen before.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What do you do to sell a WM battle royal?

Have a jobber one on Raw of course.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin Tucker said:


> Is there any doubt he is going to come and do his promo at Wrestlemania and Hogan is gonna come out and squash him?


I think theres a chance Hulk will be involved in the Axelmania angle.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heather Slater and a wild a wild Titus!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rowan is pretty much either gonna be jobber or a midcard act for the rest of career. He's decent in the ring, but there's nothing else about him to really care for.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mizark!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Flashyelbow said:
> 
> 
> > Did Reigns die or something?
> ...


Yeah that's probably it. I see him maybe squashing someone and leaving saying nothing at all. Great build Vince.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mark Madness


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane and Show don't just stink up the TV
Mark Henry says hi


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Incoming Lame-ass return


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yaawwwwwwwnnnnnn


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder if Wrestlemania will end up using the same Raw set.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh hey, the ass-kisser.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Because they're big.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

In 2015 Kane and Mark Henry just cleared the ring. What the fuck?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The worst first two hours of Raw ever?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WHY AREN'T ZACK RYDER AND HEATH SLATER A TAG TEAM YET? YOU'RE BLOWIN IT, VINCE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My money was on a final 2 battle royal showdown between Adam Rose and Slater
cue sad face


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

1999


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Henry trying to get his hear back after reigns dispatched him so forcefully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course Henry wins just to put Reigns over to show how tough he is for destroy Henry last week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Knew they were gonna do some shit like this to get these jobbers out here to promote the jobber royal


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh hey, there's where Goldust went. 2 weeks away and NOW we get a SINGLE segment "hyping" what last year Hogan called the MOST important match there was.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kane, Mark Henry and Big Show burying everyone, because they sure need that push.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm okay with one more Mark push

then for the love of fuck please retire


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Axel is still in the royal rumble, what a legend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know if Henry is face or heel.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

So... do we still have to have the Battle Royal at WM? Looks like Henry just beat most of the contenders in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That trophy looks like a plastic toy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axel needs to win that trophy. :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Again, WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH VINCES FETISH WITH OLD PEOPLE!?

GOLDUST!? HE SHOULD BE FUEDING WITH STARDUST OR ATLEAST SCRW STARDUST IR VICE VERSA!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Washed up hasbeens running wild!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger's arms looking long af without wristtape :woah

He has pretty sexy wrists, though :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JERICHO :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

King of my world brings back so many good memories.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank god for a second i thought that was another tag match .


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

thats the reason why jericho kiss vinces ass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> I wonder if Wrestlemania will end up using the same Raw set.


Might as well at this point.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Darius said:


> I don't know if Henry is face or heel.


We can never be sure. We all a bunch of puppets.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that got me hyped for the WM battle royal. All those losers and Big Show too - just take my money now.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

No one wants that crappy DVD.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where is Reigns?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

what the hell am i watching right now. and the forum is no better... what am i reading right now. someone posted a thread about brock bringing the WWE title to the UFC (the only interesting thing that could happen) and the thread got locked. i guess entertainment is no longer permitted


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice job making much of the bottom and middle part of your roster look like crap again.

For two guys around since the 90's.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> King of my world brings back so many good memories.


Saliva ftw.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> Oh hey, there's where Goldust went. 2 weeks away and NOW we get a SINGLE segment "hyping" what last year Hogan called the MOST important match there was.


At this point you could have Hogan win it this year and people would be happy with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Might as well at this point.


This year's WM is basically a 4 hour version of Raw.

Which is only one more hour than your normal edition of Raw.

:lmao


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you know the monumental in-ring talent that is Goldust has the worst record of any Wrestlemania competitor? 0-6 - fully two losses worse than Vince McMahon. Before anyone complains that their favorite guy gets buried "more than anyone else," just think about that for a moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Where is Reigns?


He's at home... washing his tights 

(big fan of that Joker quote, in no way comparing Reigns to Batman)


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Interspecies because Cesaro is a GOAT.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Interspecies match, its not even funny. this is wwe 2015.
PAUL F'N HEYMAN.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

6 - BEING

:facepalm


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not to mention that the trophy was busted pieces last year and the guy who won jobbed to hell. 

Why is winning prestigious again?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Interspecies match" Fuck you WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YASSSSSS HEYMANNNN!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is Heyman to cut Reigns promo for him tonight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman in the house!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes Heyman to put over Roman.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh thank fuck for Paul Heyman being here. About time we got something good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Paul to hard-sell this motherfucker again.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Inter species match lol WTf does anyone watch smackdown?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sure I will be excited just before Wrestlemania.

That being said, it just isn't like last year. It sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

interspecies. natalya is not human?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank God. Here is some talent for a change.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Interspecies tag team match? For the love of god, why am I watching this shit?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

More of Paul Heyman performing fellatio on Roman Reigns


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

TIME TO MAKE REIGNS LOOK ERMAHGERD SOOO STRONG


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm actually hoping Sheamus returns in the battle royale and wins it now. If they're gonna put him against Reigns for the title for the first 2 months of reigns run as champ then you need Sheamus to have some momentum. And fuck anyone else winning it, I thought Sandow might win but it appears they're just using the battle royale for the moment sandow turns on miz, they don't wanna give him the rub of winning.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"We have some extra time, Paul go put roman over"


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

They gonna cut his mic again this week?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what does Natalya get to wrestle a man tomorrow night? The free bird rule should apply to them, would've to see Cesaro and Nattie tag together, you know properly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> interspecies. natalya is not human?



Don't care what she is if she is going to keep looking as fine as she was tonight :trips5


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK, not even SD is safe from that 16 person cluster FUCK, and the FUCKY continues if Roman "I think I can, I think I CAN" Duck Face Regins gets involved in anther Heyman promo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A 6-being interspecies match with Torito and Nattie being the reasons for the match being billed as such.

The patriarchy and carnivores FTW. :lmao


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

this is awful tv


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fart Lasers doesn't need boundaries or appearances.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh they are gimmicking this title match to help the workrate?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No matter how awesome Heyman is, if Roman doesn't spear Heyman this is a failure.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WAR LESNAR


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Time for Paul to hard-sell this motherfucker again.


He's basically selling the match by himself.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOOOOOORRRRRRRK, LAAAAASAASEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> So what does Natalya get to wrestle a man tomorrow night? The free bird rule should apply to them, would've to see Cesaro and Nattie tag together, you know properly.


CAN'T HAVE MEN AND WOMEN WRESTLING EACH OTHER, BUT DON'T WORRY, WHEN NATTY GETS TAGGED THEY CAN JUST BRING IN THE MIDGET BULL. WWE intergender matches are shit.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Make love?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HEYMAN!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We get it, Lesnar is big and tough
yawn
credit to Heyman though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make it a no dq match to help disguise reigns limitations.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

violate roman reigns?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh God please let Reigns out here to duel Heyman on the mic. Please God let Heyman bury Reigns


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel bad for Paul.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Heyman's best promo so far out of all of these.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry Paul the network feed for the network will die on its on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Heyman Is just great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the fans are happy with Brock.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'We Don't Want Roman' sign


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paul stop opening this wound, I really wish we were stuck with Lesnar :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This has become a running gag at this point.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Fans, just chant UFC when that happens.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Even Heyman's rants are getting old.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

No one falls for the mic getting cut out anymore


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, if the Authority cuts Paul E's mic from time to time, why were they angry Reigns won the Rumble?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the budget of this show is staggering.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

What happens when Brock Lesnar decides not to follow the script? Find out at WrestleMania 31!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reigns wasn't even on NXT, Heyman! :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Interspecies tag team match? For the love of god, why am I watching this shit? BTW, having major, major trouble with this site tonight.

"I know, let's have Big Slow, Korne and Old John Henry bury every young guy on the roster. We must put over those descrepit has beens!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Roman had 2 goddamn matches at NXT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He was not a stand out at NXT!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> No one falls for the mic getting cut out anymore


Because they overdone it, and turned it into a storyline Effect now. So dumb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stop saying Reings beat 29 other men
he didn't.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince needs to be pouring bags of money in Heyman's trunk right now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

checkcola said:


> So, if the Authority cuts Paul E's mic from time to time, why were they angry Reigns won the Rumble?


Don't try and think about it, this guy :vince3 certainly doesn't


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Not even Heyman can make me care about this shit.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The cocksucking is strong once again.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Xiao said:


> violate roman reigns?



yes, give him some prison love. :woolcock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Love Heyman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

verbal fellatio achievement unlocked!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

None of this matters. Reigns winning will be depressing as fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Interspecies tag team match? For the love of god, why am I watching this shit? BTW, having major, major trouble with this site tonight.

"I know, let's have Big Slow, Korne and Old John Henry bury every young guy on the roster. We must put over those decrepit has beens!"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stop saying Reings beat 29 other men
> he didn't.


If Austin can say that, then you can say that for Reigns.

Also Reigns wasn't at NXT if I remember LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Cena tee! lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh look some idiot in the crowd with a we don't want roman sign



and NICE pop for Roman thank you Iowa


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh no!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh here comes the new shirt I get it


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that shirt is awful


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Wasn't Reigns only on NXT TV for around 3 weeks before The Shield debuted? Not sure he was a standout.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Please god no one give him a mic


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pauls reaction when reigns music hit is the same as my reaction


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH GOD A NEW SHIRT LOL HE WINS AT WM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

[/IMG]

Reigns thinks he can, he thinks he can.

He should start reading this story as his promo since he stole from jack and the beanstalk.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena-like shirt


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright Reigns, sell me on this. Make me like you.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

But he couldn't come out last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THAT SHIRT IS ASS. Does he think he's doing an Obama campaign:lmao:lmao


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat SHIRT! I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN, I THINK I WILL!

BLEE DAT


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my, there's that shi(r)t.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh no Rollman Rains coming fpalm


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

God meet the devil.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can. I will. T-SHIRT? :ti


THIS IS THE NEXT MARKETABLE STAR?????????????????????????????


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I CAN I WILL t-shirt. LOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stop saying Reings beat 29 other men
> he didn't.


It would be fair to say he outlast 29 other men. That is all.

Oh, Paul E propping a t-shirt slogan. Lame.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the roof is blowing off the arena... said no one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is the main event for WM? This is for the title at that? This has less build and heat than Taylor/Bam Bam back at WMXI. There is just nothing to it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol that new t shirt


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Roman Confronts Heyman all the time, but when Lesnar is here, he doesn't? Makes sense, Wimp.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I CAN, I WILL............................GET OWNED BY HEYMAN ON THE MIC.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Heyman's 10/10 promote will only make this 1/10 promo more brutal


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Give Reigns a mic, please. I want to hear that trainwreck.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, look at Reigns' shirt. A cute little inspiring positive YES I CAN quote to serve the kiddies and soccer moms.

This guy really is the future face.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I feel sorry for Reigns. I have never seen a huge push so forced like this one...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tons of boos for Reigns LOL


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is your last chance, Roman.

Your LAST chance to get a solid promo in before WM.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Reign's mic work is leakee


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Botch incoming. 3... 2... 1...


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Reigns has an issue with Brock? You've barely seen the guy!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Roman needs to up the volume and intensity a bit.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Just like that shirt Reigns pop is shit.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Put Paul Heyman on play by play after WM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it too late to pass the tithe plate this way for Pastor Heyman's sermon?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns vs. Heyman on the mic? This is some Goofus and Gallant stuff.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can

I will

Cash in at Wrestlemania to save the show. 

-New Rollins shirt


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You were both here last week, stop it Roman.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Every time this guy gets on the mic I sit in anticipation and wait for a verbal botch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Those fucking contacts are horrendously ridiculously looking.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> the roof is blowing off the arena... said no one.


nobody did. Daniel Bryan doesn't even do that


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

He almost forgot the word "ever". 4 letters is already pretty complicated for the face of the WWE.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at the shirt kids. Only $24.99 at WWEshop.com :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what's with those contacts. Is he turning into the Hulk?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Um Roman he was THERE last Monday :shaq


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns probably staring at a teleprompter.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Why not come out last week you idiot?! who is fucking booking this.
DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Not a bad promo. He just needs to avoid the fairy tale lines


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel isn't over at all


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude, I want so bad for Lesnar to beat Reigns but I know it won't happen.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Akward, awkward delivery.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chat ha ha ha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

shitting on this promo


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Huge family. 1/2 of which isn't really.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god Daniel Bryan chants. Des Moines you did us proud.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God not a Reigns promo.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Daniel Bryan chants, greatest thing i've seen this month.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

who ever is chanting daniel bryan i love you guys


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

CAN YOU HEAR THEM WWE! THEY ARE CHEERING FOR DANIEL BRYAN, NOT THE MAN YOU ARE PUSHING SOOOOHARD!

BLEE OR DONT BLEE DAT WWE


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi wrestling forums. I am a new member and will make posts concerning wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

oh god :lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

lets go bryan LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They made Romans new shirt so he could look at it when he forgets his lines


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol Roman owning the Bryan chants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the "My family" garbage is almost as bad as the constant reigns blowjob


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah not a good sign the fans are chanting for another wrestler during your promo


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DAMN IT "He can't, he can't, he can't" enough with this reverse psychologically I feel like Vince thinks he's supposed to be Bill Cosby and tell the people one thing and they'll want anther...










Oh great another Cena Playbook by the half baked version about beeing there all the time.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So now the Samoans are the Sayins of WWE???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury: :maury:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

god Roman is so fucking bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

>goofy ass shirt
>shit promo
>fake ass eye color

stop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That blue dude behind Reigns ain't having none of this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman reigns will not die. Now now where have I heard that before.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That Daniel Bryan chant really worked out well..


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Those Bryan chants :lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Another LAME segment to this "feud." And another meaningless "promo" from Reigns.

unkout


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Heyman doesn't even get attacked? That SUCKED. 

Worse Mania build in Mania history. Even worse than Cena/Miz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He's really becoming Cena 2.0 :ambrose4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Iowa is............AWESOME!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's the shittiest tshirt WWE have produced in a long time

"keep it simple because the audience are dumb"
:vince5


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

if that fucking clown wins I may legit quit wwe 

i know we toss that around all the time 

but that will really make me lose it for this company


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He even did the Cena call out to his merch... fuck it all, all hail the new master of the WWE. All hail Samoan Cena..............


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Aaaand that fat idiot in the blue shirt just made the IWC look like a bunch of fuckin retards.

I hate idiots like him. Really. I do. Grown ass men with rocks for brains lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO this guy is the future...


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

That was a better promo than Daniel Bryan has ever done.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THE DUDE IN BLUE WAS AWESOME


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And..... now I'm done.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Eh, wasn't all that bad tbh.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is your hand picked star Vince, about to main event Wrestlemania.

Being drowned out by Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

i bet no one on the roster wants to cut a promo right after Heyman does


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'I can I will'

Who thinks of this shit? :lol


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Roman actually makes me feel sick... i liked him before this major push, why couldnt they allowed him progress himself not getting breastfeed to the top


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

we'r ereally going to have to sit through 9 generations of his family carrying him on their shoulders after he wins, arent we??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well the family comment sets up for Rock to cost Brock the title and setup their long awaited match at WM32.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

so.. is Reigns a heel or a face? I'm so confused. Does WWE even know that everybody likes Brock more?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

You'd think Orton v Rollins was the main event if you was a casual viewer watching tonight.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

NEXT WEEK MAKE ROMAN BURY THE HELL OF BRYAN, DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Roman has a issue with Brock because he's expecting a fight, hoping for a war?

Did I follow that right?

I don't get it, really, I try my best, but I don't get it


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

If you don't think that was the best Reigns promo yet, you're clearly just hating.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not a bad promo from Reigns. He did good handling the Bryan chants (which were very little and barley took off so don't say it was the whole arena people)


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Jynxmazed said:


> Hi wrestling forums. I am a new member and will make posts concerning wrestling.


Please continue.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Did he just look at his shirt to remember his lines.

Toppest of keks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm, what if they recreate the Eddie and Benoit celebration with Ambrose and Reigns and then Ambrose lays him out and Rollins comes down ... would we like it? lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hng13 said:


> Dude, I want so bad for Lesnar to beat Reigns but I know it won't happen.



I know man, I know :mj2


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Roman's contacts really bother me.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God that was bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold cuts a promo and crowd chants for another wrestler. Never.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO @ THOSE MARKS!!! :maury


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Short and sweet. But that shirt...ehh...


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Nothing like a luke-warm mid carp pop followed by chants for another man leading the charge into the future :fpalm

WWE has messed this all up so badly..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was their chance to sell the main event and they failed. Nothing impact worthy again from the main event feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> And Heyman doesn't even get attacked? That SUCKED.
> 
> Worse Mania build in Mania history. Even worse than Cena/Miz.


To be fair no one cares if he beats up Paul Heyman. Honestly in about 90% of the cities he'd probably get booed for doing so.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

OH GOD, REIGNS ACTUALLY POINTED TO HIS T-SHIRT TO GET OVER THE MESSAGE OF HIS PROMO!!!


HE'S LITERALLY CENA 2.0


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Reigns said he can and he will. He pointed at his t-shirt and he said that. 










Yay. I'm sold!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the retort Reigns had for Lesnar? OH BOY, I can't wait for the 20 minute promos we'll have to endure when he's on top. 


:jay2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair no one cares if he beats up Paul Heyman. Honestly in about 90% of the cities he'd probably get booed for doing so.


Yeah but we need some kind of physicality.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Reigns did well right there though..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro Section said:


> Nothing like a luke-warm mid carp pop followed by chants for another man leading the charge into the future :fpalm
> 
> WWE has messed this all up so badly..


YUP if DB was facing broke it would be huge and it Reigns was facing Rusev , Reigns would be super over.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So no Sting?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> 'I can I will'
> 
> Who thinks of this shit? :lol












It's NOT thought of, more like plagerized &/or "_adaptive_" like ripped right off the page....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Joey Mercury quits again. 
Ladder, Rollins 2, your career 0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup the Reigns train has crashed.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Jamie Noble is a better wrestler and talker than most of these goons


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, I got to see Swagger's sexy wrists, so I guess I can abandon this RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

who's the seventh? truth?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao people acting like the Bryan chants took off during Reigns promo. They barley were heard :lmao

now I'm not saying at WM it won't but tonight they didn't


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Lesnar, my shirt that Vince made for me says I can, so give me title!" :reigns


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

That was a good promo. If you guys think that promo sucked you obviously choose to ignore 99% of the current rosters mic work (including Bryans).


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Cena "Never Give Up"
Reigns "I can I Will" 
Same boring stuff.
Can't wait for Bryans Pop when he comes out.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Reigns did well right there though..


Not really trying to sound like a hater, but really, he didn't though. He did play the Daniel Bryan chants very well, but his overall delivery was really awkward.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Reigns promo was decent, but not going to lie I was laughing though once the Daniel Bryan chants started.

To bad for Reigns though his promo had to follow the Lesnar video package and Heyman's promo


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Love how the WWE is giving away a match that probably would have sold extra Wrestlemania tickets, in Orton vs. Rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> It's NOT thought of, more like plagerized &/or "_adaptive_" like ripped right off the page....


That is why i made this










I was surprised Reigns did plagiarize the book like he did with jack and the beanstalk when he was facing big show lol


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Roman's promo was good, his best one yet. Credit where it's due


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> :lmao people acting like the Bryan chants took off during Reigns promo. They barley were heard :lmao
> 
> now I'm not saying at WM it won't but tonight they didn't


Took off enough for the the promo guy to mention them.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What did I miss about the promo?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that they bypassed a feud with Rusev for the US title (which could have helped him developed into something) and skipped right to the main event at Mania of all places for the World Title...on someone with such limited abilities is baffling.

Babygurl.
>duck lips<


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bambamgordy said:


> Ya local talent would work, although there's no sense having big show do it. but Rowan is not a local jobber he is a superstar signed to a contract who you would assume they want to get over.. what are they going for by doing that?


Rowan should not be getting beat up every time his on tv, Barrett, Miz, Ziggler, Rowan, Rose, and Ambrose its like everytime you watching those guys are losing that need to stop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius said:


> Yeah but we need some kind of physicality.


They need to fork over the cash to get Brock to show up a couple more times. You want to actually make Reigns a star, or at least do everything possible to try, you have to spend some money.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

That Daniel Bryan chant had to have put the idea into the thousands of marks heading to Mania in 2 weeks.


Reigns is going to get torn the fuck apart in that main event. Congratulations WWE, that car crash that you narrowly avoided in last years main event when you wanted Batista/Orton, is coming straight back this year. And this time it's going to be an absolute wreck.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> :lmao people acting like the Bryan chants took off during Reigns promo. They barley were heard :lmao
> 
> now I'm not saying at WM it won't but tonight they didn't


Those chants were definitely audible. Stop hearing what you want.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Welp, I got to see Swagger's sexy wrists, so I guess I can abandon this RAW.


Sexy wrists?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> who's the seventh? truth?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!


:yes


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> What did I miss about the promo?


Nothing you're good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns promo was good and too the point and handle the very small Bryan chants well. Biggest challenge will be how he handles the night after WM. I hope wwe gives him the chance to handle it on his own


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

antdvda said:


> That was a good promo. If you guys think that promo sucked you obviously choose to ignore 99% of the current rosters mic work (including Bryans).


It was easily Reigns best promo to date. He didn't even get that thrown off at the DB chant, he didnt forget his lines and he had a decent improve for the chant.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

antdvda said:


> That was a good promo. If you guys think that promo sucked you obviously choose to ignore 99% of the current rosters mic work (including Bryans).


The rest of the rosters shittyness shouldn't excuse this shittyness


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

To be fair to reigns he didn't stumble over his lines like he usually does. Shame he didn't really say anything note worthy. 

I can, I will, leave.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

All the over wrestlers are gonna get jobber entrances tonight I bet so they don't look better than reigns


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fred Spoila said:


> Cena "Never Give Up"
> Reigns "I can I Will"
> Same boring stuff.
> Can't wait for Bryans Pop when he comes out.



You won't hear it. They will drown it out with music and commentary again


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

I believe Roman Reigns really is over with the kids. He is probably more over then Cena now. We older fans just have to deal with that.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> Not really trying to sound like a hater, but really, he didn't though. He did play the Daniel Bryan chants very well, but his overall delivery was really awkward.


You don't sound like a hater. Different strokes for different folks. I actually thought he sounded pretty comfortable this time out though.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Even when his promos are OK his contact lenses annoy me...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

antdvda said:


> That was a good promo. If you guys think that promo sucked you obviously choose to ignore 99% of the current rosters mic work (including Bryans).


Too busy hearing the crowd chanting for a bearded vanilla midget that is super fucking over during the promo of the supposed 'guy'.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Promo was alright, I suppose, but genuine still incredibly forced and I'm not fond of his body language.

Progress, but much more work is needed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This charisma Roman allegedly has sure hasnt manifested itself recently. Way to not electrify, O' cousin of the Rock.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

So Roman Reigns gimmick is that nobody takes him seriously?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I thought that interview stunk on ice and I don't like this push, but I honestly didn't hear much in the Daniel Bryan chant department.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

6 HOURS OF WWE WRESTLE MANIA.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who said cutting to the titantron during promos was a good idea?


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Cena 2.0 with the shirt and all


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

side boob?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Sexy wrists?


:homer

damn right sexy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This charisma Roman allegedly has sure hasnt manifested itself recently. Way to not electrify, O' cousin of the Rock.


They can change Reigns name to THE CROCK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww that's kind of Lesnar to show up on the final Raw next week


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Next week should be good, we're gonna get a brawl.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar/Roman in LA for RAW. Brock about to get face reaction.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Seeing Paul Heyman get worked up about Roman Reigns is honestly one of the most unrealistic things WWE has ever done lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Unfortunately, yes.


ah fuck!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee has a tattoo going down the left side of her torso.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why is Paul acting like Reigns got the better of him?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Reigns next week "I think I can, I think I can"

Lesnar then proceeds to eat Reigns, then moves to the UFC, where he knocks out Punk in the 1st round


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhh you know, the IC Champ with a jobber entrance...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems like Bryan is just going through the motions with the Yes thing now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :homer
> 
> damn right sexy


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Not a bad promo from Reigns. He did good handling the Bryan chants (which were very little and barley took off so don't say it was the whole arena people)


The fact that there is any discernible chants for another man, despite being given everything but the kitchen sink isn't anything I'd want to bring up as a fan of Reigns.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Barrett with the hardest jobber entrance ever.

Like, WWE are such tools.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes yes yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that is what you call a pop for Daniel Bryan
Pop of the night since again
the whole area on its feet


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE network can make Wrestlemania a 6 hour show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turd! turd turd!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHA, Lesnar and Reigns will finally be in the ring next week on RAW.

This is basically WWE realising they've dropped the soap in the shower, and it's finally time to bend over and let the crowd do the business.


Daniel Bryan just got the biggest cheer of the night, about 3 times louder than Reigns.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Crowd just came alive.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

lol they say hes the most popular superstar yet they push him down to mid card and force you roman regins....WWE logic these days!!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Where is R-Truth? I need to hear his genius during this match.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

How much obvious they can be about off the crowd mics? fpalm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Why is Paul acting like Reigns got the better of him?


Because Reigns GOT the better of him, aren't you paying attention ? DA LOOK's mic skills were on fire.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean pop!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Listen to these ovations, Vince.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's about time Bock and Reigns be in the same ring before Wrestlemania!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Same, I dig how shes built :cena5 but all I ever see is "she looks like a ******"
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> :durant3


Ehh, different strokes for different folks I guess (in regards to everyone saying she looks like a ******, which I very much disagree with; but hey), but yeah; I pretty much agree completely with you; I love women with a nice mix of muscle and build and feminine features; fit women as I like to say.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't really complain about the card at WM. A ladder match, undertaker, sting for the first time.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

R TRUTH ON COMMENTARY!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So cole is a face commentary and is calling a face DB a turd

you know that is coming from vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's crowd response > Reigns. Belee dat!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

This is becoming unwatchable. I can't wait for wrestlemania so I can stop watching for a while. Time to start watching more NBA.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth! Why the heck not. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking R-Truth....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Battle of the who is a turd...mute the commentators please?

For you Reigns fans, those chants and arm movements are called 'pops", something you might not be very familiar with.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God damnit...why do we have to watch all these jobbers in the ring with Bryan


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is sting even gonna be on tonight? Theres been no build for sting vs hhh since fastlane.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that they are making R Truth the star of this whole thing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that they are making R Truth the star of this whole thing


because he is going to win 
just watch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm assuming they're going to add an 8th man? 7 man match is kind of an awkward number.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW....MIND BLOWN....you mean....you mean they're actually going to have their SECOND face to face and the 1st one in front of a LIVE crowd just a WEEK away from their match. Oh my the vapors are getting to me here, I think I may just faint......


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R-Truth has a cape on! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How hilarious. IC title is a comedy prop. fpalm


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Cesaro Section said:


> The fact that there is any discernible chants for another man, despite being given everything but the kitchen sink isn't anything I'd want to bring up as a fan of Reigns.


Not only that him shouting them down will make them want to chant more as i am sure he will be doing it often...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Why do they still like Bryan damn it! We called him a turd!" :vince3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

here comes the turd


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

I forgot for a moment who was champion, thats how stupid this whole Championship hot potato thing is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ZachS22 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that they are making R Truth the star of this whole thing


He's obviously the most over star of the group and has the brightest future!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So you have 6 of the best works in the company i the ring and the commentors are ignoring the fucking match
fuck this company


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Truth is all kinds of hilarious. I do miss that invisible fella he was friends with back in the day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How hilarious. IC title is a comedy prop. fpalm


But Ziggler's going to bring prestige back to the title. Yeah.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> God damnit...why do we have to watch all these jobbers in the ring with Bryan



B/c Bryan is a turd :jericho2


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

honestly the three best wrestlers on the roster are in the same shitty 6 man match and a shitty ic title ladder match. Ziggler, ambrose, bryan and throw in barrett should all be in the world title picture and reigns should be down here honestly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commentary is god awful for this match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan winning the IC Title is gonna be the best pop of the night at Mania lol. Crazy.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair no one cares if he beats up Paul Heyman. Honestly in about 90% of the cities he'd probably get booed for doing so.


Oh I do! I want him to lay Heyman ass on the mat and stomp it till it's flat. And Paul's ass is so big it's gonna take a good long time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes clearly Daniel Bryan is getting zero chants. :rolleyes


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Did the black guy really just say.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

whatchu thinkin cizole.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Frieza said:


> Truth is all kinds of hilarious. I do miss that invisible fella he was friends with back in the day.


You don't like spiders.....you don't like heights! :lol


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

i know some people are pissed that r-truth is involved in the ic match but i have enjoyed him on the mic and doing hes random shit


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Just imagine how hilarious it would be if 

DB = Int champ
Cena = USA champ
Reigns = WWE CHamp.

When was the last time the WWE Champ was worse then both the INT and USA champ by a country mile?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm hoping this gets more than five minutes. They could put a four star match right now.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Frieza said:


> Truth is all kinds of hilarious. I do miss that invisible fella he was friends with back in the day.


Wasn't that Jimmy rather then Fella?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It will be one of the greatest troll jobs to let R-Truth, who has been irrelevant since 2011 and does more commentating than wrestling to win the title instead of IC favourites in Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose and to some extend, Luke Harper :lmao :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> Just imagine how hilarious it would be if
> 
> DB = Int champ
> Cena = USA champ
> ...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else up from watching this


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

"Whoooo let the dogs out?! WHO, WHO, WHO WHO?!"

=

"YES! YES! YES!"


Time to put it to rest.....


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> Just imagine how hilarious it would be if
> 
> DB = Int champ
> Cena = USA champ
> ...


I hope Cena puts spinners on the USA title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Bryan winning the IC Title is gonna be the best pop of the night at Mania lol. Crazy.


Bryan can fuck off. It should be ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Bryan can fuck off. It should be ambrose


Get mad at Vince. it's the domino effect from Reigns being pushed.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan putting overt twizzlers and jolly ranchers with his music...dat mainstream appeal


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Bryan can fuck off. It should be ambrose


Ambrose can fuck off. It should be Bryan.

If he doesn't win then fuck this company fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not up at all from this. In fact, I'm more convinced than ever to just not watch Wrestlemania and troll the results threads. Not worth hard earned money or money you found in your coat pocket...

Not even worth a jar of pennies.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Frieza said:


> Truth is all kinds of hilarious. I do miss that invisible fella he was friends with back in the day.


Yeah as fun as he can be like this i miss the invisible dude just for the fact Heel Truth was awesome stuff. Something if i remember correctly that got stopped by Cena....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean and harper with the same outfit :lmao


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Jynxmazed said:


> Wasn't that Jimmy rather then Fella?


Little Jimmy has to be Irish.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Bryan can fuck off. It should be ambrose


well, it is a jobber belt. Ambrose can have it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stardust looks like a Mars bar wrapper


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

R-truth is da shit. And cannot wait untill next weeks
raw for the confrontation between brock/roman. 

Whilst not the best raw by any means. Its quite a step-up from last weeks raw.
But im sure next weeks raw is going to be epic. The raws before & after mania tend 2 be.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> Just imagine how hilarious it would be if
> 
> DB = Int champ
> Cena = USA champ
> ...


Probably when Hogan was champ, you know the guy that revolutionized the business?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose can fuck off. It should be Bryan.
> 
> If he doesn't win then fuck this company fpalm


Honestly the IC title is beneath both guys.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Ziggler is going to have back problems the way he bumps.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Harper and Ambrose wearing the same outfit. That must be awkward.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577652817684348928


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose can fuck off. It should be Bryan.
> 
> If he doesn't win then fuck this company fpalm


:vince5 - yes bryan and ambrose fighting with each other


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose can fuck off. It should be Bryan.
> 
> If he doesn't win then fuck this company fpalm


Bryan doesn't need the ic title Ambrose after the Bray and Seth feuds needs something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose can fuck off. It should be Bryan.
> 
> If he doesn't win then fuck this company fpalm


Both can fuck off.. It should be stardust...


-Said noone ever


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> Yeah as fun as he can be like this i miss the invisible dude just for the fact Heel Truth was awesome stuff. Something if i remember correctly that got stopped by Cena....


Think it was more heel of the month style booking rather than Cena stopping him. I believe he did stuff with Miz and then was stuffed once they got blamed for the lack of buys for Survivor Series when The Rock returned.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chargebeam said:


>


hey, we can accept foot fetishes, we can accept wrist fetishes :fuckedup


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys arguing over your faves Bryan or Ambrose getting it. If you're really their fans, you want them as far away from this cursed title as they can get. 

Barrett is 1 and 10 since winning the title. 1 win, 10 losses and the 1 win was a distraction pin over Sandow...

9% winning percentage...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kind of hilarious to see how WWE killed the main-event momentum of Ziggler, Bryan and Ambrose. 

-Ziggler was riding on a wave of main-event momentum after SS. Now he's a geek.
-Ambrose had main-event momentum during the Rollins feud. That was killed off.
-Bryan had main-event momentum as of last month. That was killed off. 

WWE booking everyone.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I honestly think the IC belt is beneath Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose and Wade at this point.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose and Harper look like former tag team partners


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to discuss the match fpalm


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

They sure like to bring up how various guys (Ziggler, DB, Orton, etc.) never got their rematch clause on the title they were holding...


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

R-Truth stealing the IC title in 3,2,1......


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577652817684348928


If Sid is talking trash about you, then you've got an issue.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Darius said:


> Kind of hilarious to see how WWE killed the main-event momentum of Ziggler, Bryan and Ambrose.
> 
> -Ziggler was riding on a wave of main-event momentum after SS. Now he's a geek.
> -Ambrose had main-event momentum during the Rollins feud. That was killed off.
> ...


:reigns


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Literally the only thing selling me on this feud was how amazing R-Truth has been on commentary. Hes been so god damn entertaining that I'm already annoyed knowing that he'll most likely be off TV for another 6 months after WM. 



HBK 3:16 said:


> Ehh, different strokes for different folks I guess (in regards to everyone saying she looks like a ******, which I very much disagree with; but hey), but yeah; I pretty much agree completely with you; I love women with a nice mix of muscle and build and feminine features; fit women as I like to say.


It just stops working for me once they get into the hot dog colored super body builder territory. Paige's body type still reigns supreme with me, though :cesaro


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> Just imagine how hilarious it would be if
> 
> DB = Int champ
> Cena = USA champ
> ...


2006 
Edge - WWE champ
Flair - INT champ
Benoit - USA champ


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Luke Harper getting the strap actually.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

People are finally getting excited...I know, let's throw more commercials in...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 commercial breaks in Bryan matches in consecutive weeks?...HMMMM


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck ? Actual wrestling on RAW ? Who the hell booked that shit ?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So many commercials during the show. :done


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Honestly the IC title is beneath both guys.


Is that like saying Mr. Perfect is beneath these Ambrose and Bryan?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Sid is talking trash about you, then you've got an issue.


talk good about me, talk bad about me, just talk about me. 


So him saying anything means Reigns grabbed his attention


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet replaying the Big 10 championship game on BTN, something to switch to


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love DB but i'm still resolving within myself that he is going to be IC champ and get another WM moment over Ambrose or Ziggler who have not had WM moments, esp Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Darius said:


> Kind of hilarious to see how WWE killed the main-event momentum of Ziggler, Bryan and Ambrose.
> 
> -Ziggler was riding on a wave of main-event momentum after SS. Now he's a geek.
> -Ambrose had main-event momentum during the Rollins feud. That was killed off.
> ...


And now Cena is going to madcard to make sure no one gets close to main event status again so they can keep Reigns strong


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.













> Butters @Laufered
> They made us take the outfits off or give up our front row seats. #TheMan #RAW @aubreysitterson @MichelleDBeadle


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, come buy this special salad...bitch, it's got lettuce and tomatoes and other shit just like everyone else. Now please go into porn.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

teawrecks said:


> They sure like to bring up how various guys (Ziggler, DB, Orton, etc.) never got their rematch clause on the title they were holding...


Yeah. Funny how they never book said rematches but will use it whenever the situation merits, whilst the champion loses non-title matches week after week.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

weProtectUs said:


> 2006
> Edge - WWE champ
> Flair - INT champ
> Benoit - USA champ


That is not even close . Edge at the time was killing it getting huge reactions from each and every crowd... I miss the dude so damn much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> talk good about me, talk bad about me, just talk about me.
> 
> 
> *So him saying anything means Reigns grabbed his attention*


He's watching RAW.

He called The New Day, "Poo Day". So.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it post earlier on this thread.


Being punished for loving wrestling, It's not like they showed up dressed as Zombie Benoit's or something.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Literally the only thing selling me on this feud was how amazing R-Truth has been on commentary. Hes been so god damn entertaining that I'm already annoyed knowing that he'll most likely be off TV for another 6 months after WM.


R-Truth has been da GOAT commentator. :grin2:



TJQ said:


> It just stops working for me once they get into the hot dog colored super body builder territory. Paige's body type still reigns supreme with me, though :cesaro


Agreed on both parts of this post. :cesaro


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It is really painful to see such a full of great talent IC championship scene when our future champion is but a joke.


There isn't ONE bad wrestler in that match. NOT EVEN ONE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah dont understand what is that about?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


Fuck WWE. What a shitty company this is.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jynxmazed said:


> Is that like saying Mr. Perfect is beneath these Ambrose and Bryan?


The IC title meant more and had far more cred back then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is there any double the IC title match is going to be the best match at WM and steal the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wade loses again. Because.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

POP for Dean!

Cole scream lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

BNB isn't winning a match until Mania is he? Watch as he retains the title after losing for the last two months.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean with the pin


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Another burying for Barrett.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amazing how these three are actually over, but not the chosen one while Reigns is getting apathetic reactions most of the time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose is a nutcase because commentary says so :cole


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddamn Barrett sold that Dirty Deeds like a champ!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and Barrett is now 1 and 11...or is it 12? I've lost track. 

As I said before, he spends more time on his back than a $20 whore.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


:maury:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Telling you guys, that ladder match will be a damn show stealer for sure.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So this what commentary has been reduced too....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

They were originally wearing this: 










But got told to remove them or lose the front row seats.

FUCK YOU VINCE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

R-Truth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth tried to get away by literally shucking and jiving.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait who's Intercontinental champion again? Honest question...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like the IC title has somehow been turned into the hardcore title


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


Facts:


1) Makes minimum wage.

2) Eats a lot of Taco Bell.

3) Reads Comic Books.

4) Total sexual encounters under 3.

5) Excessive amount of gaming hours logged.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I'm starting to see Barrett win this now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth is easily distracted by shiny things!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


I seen Warrior and Savage were there and then gone. 

How dare the fans have fun :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


what outfits did they have one before


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bunch of thieves!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> That is not even close . Edge at the time was killing it getting huge reactions from each and every crowd... I miss the dude so damn much.


From a talent standpoint he's wasn't close plus those reaction weren't sustained


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You know what, I am going to make a comment this forums is gonna' hate but f*ck it!. Let Truth with the title at Mania' :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> 1) Makes minimum wage.
> ...


Yeah FUCK the actual PAYING fans, they just don't understand do they?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cody vs Ziggler vs Bryan in a triple threat would've been epic.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Dec_619 said:


> For people who haven't seen it or I missed it posted earlier on this thread.


what is the deal here?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally, Barrett looks credible, only weeks after jobbing to every single wrestler.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what outfits did they have one before


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was some crazy ass shit right there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so much spam!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett looking strong


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best segment for weeks!

Ambrose, Bryan, and Ziggler should be the stars.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Belt looked best by far in the hands of Bryan...Instant upgrade of the title.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> what outfits did they have one before


From what I was able to see - Warrior, Savage and I think IRS


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn, did you hear that crowd roar when Ziggler and Bryan went at each other?! 

WWE that could have been the match that would have gotten the biggest reaction of the nigh....


oh.


but you don't want that do you?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

BNB looked like he nearly took Zigglers head off.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

I still dont understand why Cole is not just calling it a Shining Wizard.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

are they gonna save anything for the match at WM? 

jesus.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look at barrett's arms, they're fucking huge.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol Barret finally has his belt back. That was a pretty entertaining segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> They were originally wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is wrong with any of that:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark: for BNB laying waste to all of them and taking what's his!

YES, BULLHAMMER TO TRUTH TOO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

antdvda said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> 1) Makes minimum wage.
> ...


dont see how thats relevant to wwe being total fucking idiots but ok


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good for BNB. About time.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

"When's the last time Barrett got a pin?" "Yeah but look who is standing tall."

That's not how it works! Barrett hitting people after losing the match doesn't make the loss any better. He's been made to look like a joke and he's probably going to walk out of Mania as the champion. So stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bullhammer x4.. Get rekt m8s


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


>


yea I don't see whats wrong with wearing costumes


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Barrett had everything. Fine in the ring, great mic skills and even the infamous look to please Vince.

BUT OH FUCK HE'S ENGLISH, BETTER MAKE A JOBBER OUT OF HIM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jynxmazed said:


> I still dont understand why Cole is not just calling it a Shining Wizard.


Vince tells him not to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lose Truth from the match, please.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The return of Ambrose!! ... i love when he's awesome it makes me all warm inside lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey hey hey OMG look who it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fuck the more they say it "FOUR HOURS of WM" the less & less I want to watch it


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> yea I don't see whats wrong with wearing costumes


It's WWE. It is the most bipolar company I have ever seen.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

One match does not a wrestlemania make. Too bad the 'one' will be for the crappy IC title.

Sheamus run in against Orton....? Anyone?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> Barrett had everything. Fine in the ring, great mic skills and even the infamous look to please Vince.
> 
> BUT OH FUCK HE'S ENGLISH, BETTER MAKE A JOBBER OUT OF HIM


Barrett has all the talent Vince wishes Reigns had

pretty pathetic


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Nose sighting!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trips and Steph watching NXT backstage instead of Raw :ha


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> 1) Makes minimum wage.
> ...



You're spending your evening commenting on a fucking wrestling forum...

Don't even begin to think you live a higher existence than those guys.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jynxmazed said:


> Is that like saying Mr. Perfect is beneath these Ambrose and Bryan?


Are you, are you really comparing when Perfect held the title to now? :ha You must haven't watch the product in a few years if you think the IC title holds as much prestige as it did back when Perfect held it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Taking a break from playing hide and seek with Sting!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Another Stephanie emasculation...tired of that shit..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah......Seth turning Face. Fuck Yeah!

:rollins


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Steph about to drag her balls across Seth's face


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins vs HHH is something I would like to watch THIS year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins owning Triple H about the future of the company.

Love it.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

And in typical HHH and Stephanie fashion, they HAVE to shit on everyone. God I wish they were never on TV again seriously.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

face turn?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Steph is annoying little fuck these days


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Rollins is a big dude next to Mr. H.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More castrating bs from Steph.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea I'm starting to see Barrett win this now


They would do something like that. Spend years chipping away and destroying his credibility. Book him horribly since returning. But then let him look good just long enough to weigh down much of the best of the midcard and upper midcard.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> talk good about me, talk bad about me, just talk about me.
> 
> 
> So him saying anything means Reigns grabbed his attention


Those bright blue contact lenses would grab the attention of Stevie Wonder in a coma. How could you NOT notice?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So clear how much WWE hates their fans. Give them a believably shite product, talk down to them and even remove fans from arenas dressed as famous wrestlers.

Fuck you WWE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph busting another man's balls into oblivion. When the hell will she get her comeuppance?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

NOPE Seth they've already screwed the future when they picked this guy :reigns:brie1unk4:zeb:bigdave


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins slowly turning face and Reigns heel? :O


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rollins has literally played his role to perfection, the best thing they have imo.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Steph is developing "lion face". Too much plastic surgery.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Not even close to so bad it's good any more. This is just bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

See if Rollins cashes in at WM and turns face the following night :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Trips and Steph watching NXT backstage instead of Raw :ha


yep and laughing all the way at vince


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stephanie is always implying that the only guy on the show with any credibility is Trips but when is the last time the dude won a match?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Just keep cutting down your top heel, WWE. Good job.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is all a work lol, they'll beat down Orton to end the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Another Stephanie emasculation...tired of that shit..


For real.

They bury everyone. No one watches for Steph. Chill the fuck out with the 'McMahon' shit.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! YES! I FOUND A SPANISH COMMENTARY VERSION OF THE SHOW! No more listening to those clowns on commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing like emasculating one of your guys just for Steph's amusement.

This one's a setup, but doesn't help with all the others they've done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins owning Triple H about the future of the company.
> 
> Love it.


Looks like a Rollins face turn incoming, probably because they are going to turn Reign heel and they need a face to cash in on a heel.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Let's go Bray. Knock it out the park!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

So it was an elaborate ploy and everyone is on the same page as they lay a trap for Orton only for Sting to spoil it.

amirite?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> So clear how much WWE hates their fans. Give them a believably shite product, talk down to them and even remove fans from arenas dressed as famous wrestlers.
> 
> Fuck you WWE


i could understood a little if they all dressed up as chris benoit.....


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

DG89 said:


> You're spending your evening commenting on a fucking wrestling forum...
> 
> Don't even begin to think you live a higher existence than those guys.


I probably, most likely, and absolutely do....but you are right! Hahaha.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's happening, it's happening!!!! i don't know what to be more excited about at this point, Rollins face turn, Reigns heel turn, the IC title match ... squeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just marked out hard at Rollins and Hunter in each other's face and Rollins tryin to clown Hunter.

Just the thought at this being an upcoming feud is exciting.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

one segment and you all think rollins is turning face? are the lot of you this fucking dumb? its obviously all set up for the main event so authority "ambushes" orton and beat the snot out of him.


seen it 100 times already...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lok said:


> :lmao Taking a break from playing hide and seek with Sting!


Just flipped it on, and caught that.


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope Rollins will complete his face turn at WM with a cash in on Roman who'll turn heel. This will only do good for both of them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

funnyfaces1 said:


> YES! YES! I FOUND A SPANISH COMMENTARY VERSION OF THE SHOW! No more listening to those clowns on commentary.


that would be even more funny if you didn't even know spanish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Looks like a Rollins face turn incoming, probably because they are going to turn Reign heel and they need a face to cash in on a heel.


He's definitely turning sometime this year. Just a matter of when. I predicted this back in October.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Either it's all a "swerve" to fuck Orton up, either Rollins is turning face and Reigns is indeed turning heel.

The seeds were already planted in the Jon Stewart segment, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would rather see Seth vs HHH at WM.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe WWE thought those costumes distracted viewers, I dunno. 

Dumb either way.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GOD said:


> one segment and you all think rollins is turning face? are the lot of you this fucking dumb? its obviously all set up for the main event so authority "ambushes" orton and beat the snot out of him.
> 
> 
> seen it 100 times already...


People did the same exact thing when Brock attacked Rollins before the Rumble

"OMFG LESNAR'S A FACE!!!"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tonight Rollins...

"Go back to whatever backwoods true detective hellhole you came from!"

And "Taking a break from playing hide and seek with Sting."

God bless Seth Rollins.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

funnyfaces1 said:


> YES! YES! I FOUND A SPANISH COMMENTARY VERSION OF THE SHOW! No more listening to those clowns on commentary.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Like for a speedy Uso recovery

Like for LL Cool.J


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Stephs got bigger balls than the entire roster combined.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't even remember the last time I used the word spectacular.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth would get over huge as a face. Push him instead WWE. Turn Roman heel and hide him behind Paul and the Authority.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Steph is developing "lion face". Too much plastic surgery.


I think the only plastic surgery was on the boobs dude


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Those of you comparing the Mr. Perfect IC title to today. Today's is not even worth comparing with Honky Tonk Man's reign.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollins needs to stay a heel, why the hell do some of you want him to turn baby face? he's been killin' it as a heel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John Xenaphobic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Are you, are you really comparing when Perfect held the title to now? :ha You must haven't watch the product in a few years if you think the IC title holds as much prestige as it did back when Perfect held it.


You get it!!(Y)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

what a sell.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

No Sting tonight?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Stephs got bigger balls than the entire roster combined.


not hard really when your dad owns the company... i would push my luck too


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Taker time!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey look there replaying a slightly less horrific car crash involving Jon Boy & Rocky IV instead of the trainwreck known as the build up towards the WM main event


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So this is Cena's biggest match in his WM career? Not the first or second match with the Rock? Or his match with JBL??? GTFOH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He's definitely turning sometime this year. Just a matter of when. I predicted this back in October.


I've always said that Reigns should be the heel along with Ambrose and that Rollins should be the face.

I think this whole authority thing with Rollins is just planing the seeds. It probably won't happen tonight or even at WM but it will soon.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Sting and Undertakers video editing skills have been on point this Wrestlemania season.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> YES! YES! I FOUND A SPANISH COMMENTARY VERSION OF THE SHOW! No more listening to those clowns on commentary.


Wait till you hear Carlos Cabrera. He puts over Reigns like a mad man every show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jynxmazed said:


> No Sting tonight?


he will come out in the main event when the authority is beating down Orton


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that Iron Man's urn?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Stad said:


> Rollins needs to stay a heel, why the hell do some of you want him to turn baby face? he's been killin' it as a heel.


I want to see his exciting moveset unleashed.
But I don't want to hear him cut corny promos like all faces do in WWE.

TWEENER PLEASE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I've always said that Reigns should be the heel along with Ambrose and that Rollins should be the face.
> 
> I think this whole authority thing with Rollins is just planing the seeds. It probably won't happen tonight or even at WM but it will soon.


Yep, either in the Fall or winter of this year, I predict.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I give no fucks


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck that gay ass urn


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Time for the spooky shit. Nothing like Battle of Hogwarts live on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New urn baybay :y2j


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the WM main eventer roman reigns was on raw tonight for 3 mins.


theyve made their bed and now they are lying in it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good God almighty he's got his own urn!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Wait till you hear Carlos Cabrera. He puts over Reigns like a mad man every show.


as long as they are putting over the talent and not shitting on them and not calling the match, there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

Bray using Silent Hill background effects.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Bray would win a fucking Oscar


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

In my Spanish stream of RAW, Bray Wyatt's promo is being translated to Spanish by a commentator in an ominous manner. Really cool.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

wyatt promos = extended piss break.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long ago has it been since Cena buried Wyatt? 
Still not recovered


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should do a Summerslam like this:

Face Seth vs Heel Roman for the belt.

Bryan vs Cena

Wyatt and Dean teams to get rid of the Authority for good.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Sting and Undertakers video editing skills have been on point this Wrestlemania season.


Slender Man debut imminent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

barnesk9 said:


> So this is Cena's biggest match in his WM career? Not the first or second match with the Rock? Or his match with JBL??? GTFOH



Or his matches with HHH or his one with HBK....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Who the hell gave Warrior's ashes to Wyatt ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm done.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> I think the only plastic surgery was on the boobs dude


Nah, she's definitely botoxxing at the very least.










Not far before she ends up like this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They have to have Wyatt go over Taker.

don't be stupid WWE and have the taker win. Bray is the future.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SkandorAkbar said:


> wyatt promos = extended piss break.


Preach


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat creepy background music.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Bray would win a fucking Oscar


I agree, the WWE needs to put him in one of their horror movies they like to help put out. He would be great.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They should do a Summerslam like this:
> 
> Face Seth vs Heel Roman for the belt.
> 
> ...


Cena turns heel :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sting run in to save RKO?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT"S IT!?!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is that Iron Man's urn?


The man comes around

The "iron" man comes around

Spoiler Alert: Undertaker is joining the Avengers.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Where's the Undertaker/Wyatt contract signing :moyes8


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

funnyfaces1 said:


> In my Spanish stream of RAW, Bray Wyatt's promo is being translated to Spanish by a commentator in an ominous manner. Really cool.


Thats neat. It needs to be uploaded to youtube.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Stephanie is always implying that the only guy on the show with any credibility is Trips but when is the last time the dude won a match?


his credibility is when he sticks his dick up her ass


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Great promo as usual by Wyatt.

Chatbox is dead, so I'm stuck here


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, the WWE needs to put him in one of their horror movies they like to help put out. He would be great.


RAW is already a horror movie.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, they could do some really awesome shit with the Bray Wyatt character if they would actually put in the effort and give the man some help.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

That Wyatt segment was amazing
Reminded me of the segments Undertaker used to do to introduce the Ministry..can't wait for that face off entertaining stuff


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Turn on Raw just in time to see a Wyatt promo? Today's a good day.























I'll never get tired of his talent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, dirty, baby I got your money. Don't ya worry, I said hey.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Authority to beat Orton and Sting saves him and beats HHH, again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Man, they could do some really awesome shit with the Bray Wyatt character if they would actually put in the effort and give the man some help.


He has legendary gimmick written all over his character. Too bad he is stuck in this era.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That number is bullshit no way raw got higher ratings than walking dead or better call saul


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> That Wyatt segment was *amazing*
> Reminded me of the segments Undertaker used to do to introduce the Ministry..can't wait for that face off entertaining stuff


You are easily entertained. Wyatt is not a patch on Ministry Taker and never will be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyatt can promo, but this feud is a no go.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

No Sting again 2 weeks before Wrestlemania what a failure of a long anticipated WWE debut.

WWE fucked up again surprise surprise


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Brock's face turn next week? :brock


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I've lost two hours of my life watching this again tonight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Sting fan :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like how it's a big deal that the two participants in the WM main event will actually be in the same ring at the same time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Walking Dead season finale is going to shit all over Mania.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, the WWE needs to put him in one of their horror movies they like to help put out. He would be great.


Wasn't there interest in a Wyatt Family movie a year ago. With some decent writers, that might have been commercially viable. Unlike their normal releases.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> RAW is already a horror movie.


I can't stop screaming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd has died now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Where's the Undertaker/Wyatt contract signing :moyes8


Next week. Lightning strikes the contract. Still no actual appearance by Taker. Bray laughs. End segment.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What a way to build the hype to your "Biggest show of the Year" taking away time from YOUR talents in order to give has been stars time to peddle their wares.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Better Call Saul is actually a fantastic show. Even if you never watched Breaking Bad before.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a fan of Bill Simmons but why do they insist on having guest hosts on Raw


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is arguably the third biggest match in Mania, and they're doing it now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> You are easily entertained. Wyatt is not a patch on Ministry Taker and never will be


Yep, needs more hangings, sacrifices, levitating bodies and abductions.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Orton un fucking over again, just fire this shitty wrestler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hold up, the winner of this match gets an in-ring interview on the Network
What a stipulation
fpalm :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd has died now.


more proof 3 hour raws kill these crowds


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> I can't stop screaming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loudest response of the night was Dolph vs Bryan.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait a second, I just noticed that we are getting the WM match on Raw, why would we give a shit about this match at WM if this ACTUALLY happens?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

amhlilhaus said:


> I can't stop screaming


But in the "WWE Universe" no one can hear you scream, belive dat


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wyatt can promo, but this feud is a no go.


he is stuck because they only put effort into the main angle, which he isn't a part of.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Main event starts at 8:00 AGAIN?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Turn Orton heel!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another promo. fpalm


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I sense shenanigans are in play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG GUYS A SETH ROLLINS FACETURN!!!


idiots


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth Rollins laughs>>>>>>


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> Wait a second, I just noticed that we are getting the WM match on Raw, why would we give a shit about this match at WM if this ACTUALLY happens?


Again don't think to hard about that, this guy :vince3 certainly doesn't *#WWELogic*


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

funnyfaces1 said:


> This is arguably the third biggest match in Mania, and they're doing it now.


It seems a bit obvious that the authority is going to run and say "Tricked you!" and beat up Orton.

edit: Rollins beat me to it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shocking unk2


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> You are easily entertained. Wyatt is not a patch on Ministry Taker and never will be


Well the gimmicks are a little different, Taker being the evil satanic lunatic who believed in sacrifices and believed he was a lord of darkness, and Bray is pretty much a sadistic cult leader hell bent on brainwashing people and instilling fear in people and thinking he's a type of god of fear and the whole mysterious "abigail" angle..so the gimmicks are entertaining and something different.
I was referring to the similarities in dialogue of undertaker's ministry speeches and bray's speeches.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins get Sheamus out here already


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins troll laugh is the best.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

brava, Rollins. brava


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Dat' swerve!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how any of this actually surprises Orton.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT RUSSO SWERVE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL @ the idiots who fell for that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, here comes sting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Knew it. Face turn not coming until late 2015.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sting?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> he is stuck because they only put effort into the main angle, which he isn't a part of.


I agree. It just sucks though.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

It's not like I saw this coming. It's not like it at all.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

United We Stand, divided we fallins


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im shocked :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J&J SECURITY LIVES! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You would think guys like Reigns, Ambrose, Ziggler, etc would come out to save Orton


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Shocking....................


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stings going to point tonight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting will be here to save Orton :eyeroll*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So much for that Rollins face turn. :booklel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone with half a brain would simply leave by way of the crowd..


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins troll laugh is great


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:no Sting :no


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Knew it was a setup.. Wasn't hard to figure out tho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How can any of you, respectfully, believe in the Rollins character? If he was any more of a chicken he'd be clucking


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Sting run in to save RKO?


Called it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssss


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH STING


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: ORTON AND STING!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

STING :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I knew Sting would show up! yes!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

When did Sting get teleportation!?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

YES :fuckyeah


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Not Eric Draven is in the ring!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

old sting is sad
he got like no air on that stinger splash


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck Cole so much. He ruins everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slow and methhodical describes the bookers to a T.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow here we go


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That's fucking awesome. Sting should come around more often just to hang out.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stings been taking his biotin


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, Sting!!


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

this is kinda cool give them there due


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was predictable but I don't care!

STING!!!! :mark:


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

apparently the vigilante is here


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark :mark


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stinger SPLASH! f*ck Yea! Scorpion Death Drop!


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fucking awesome ending. Massive pop for sting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Loudest response of the night was Dolph vs Bryan.


Man... to think if they booked it right we could have Bryan/Ziggler as the post WM feud, or maybe even next years ME. Makes me want to cry....

And a good Sting appearance for once! He looks in great shape too.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

This will be dope 0:nerd:


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

All I ask is that he doesn't wear a t-shirt during the Mania match.

Is that too much to ask?

He looks slim. I'm sure he's in good shape.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 2 retired wrestlers take the bumps. Ho hum


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH no sold that RKO


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Carlos Cabrera just did a "Woo" sound and rolled his R's like crazy when pronouncing Randy Orton's name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah 2 guys can hold off everyone. Gotta order Mania now!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting looks like he lost some weight


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a fucking legendary sequence. Holy shit!


THE CROWD!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sting is over. Push that guy.

:reigns


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

finally a great ending to Raw.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

SHHEEEEEEEEYYIIIIT son :mark: :mark: just marked out for Sting so hard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just ain't the same without the crow theme


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Sting on that JUICE forreal. :ha


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The crowd made this RAW.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> Wasn't there interest in a Wyatt Family movie a year ago. With some decent writers, that might have been commercially viable. Unlike their normal releases.


I vaguely remember something like that, but they never went through with it. I think they could still strike gold if there was a movie w/ a Wyatt-esque family/group.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Three hours of trash for that ending? Piss off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

STINGER SPLASH! 

Good to see the crowd actually woo with Sting when he did his signature cupped woo.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

STING :banderas

That was awesome


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Stings been taking his biotin


Working on Scorpion Dreadlocks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the WWE use a generic sting song UGH
they don't have the rights to his WCW one?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

an iowa crowd that was good.


excellent job des moines


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Orton's face when Sting showed up. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was great to see Sting, but the build still sucks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

When Sting leaves can Ambrose walk around with a baseball bat, it would be good for him in heel character lol. 

sorry, everything comes back to Ambrose with me lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A decent ending to Raw for a change


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Man, Sting is looking thin. He will still be wearing a shirt. He does look better, though.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole just quoted tony Schiavone, in that , "This is the greatest RAW moment" in the history of our sport


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop fucking telling me what a moment this is. Jesus.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Best moment in RAW history!" :cole

Too bad it was ruined with Cole talking.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

6 on 2 and they're scared? lol wut


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah 2 guys can hold off everyone. Gotta order Mania now!


:hogan2 nWo booking style, brother!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Santa Snoth said:


> So it was an elaborate ploy and everyone is on the same page as they lay a trap for Orton only for Sting to spoil it.
> 
> amirite?


Called that shit .. Not that it wasn't obvious as all hell. Lol at the people thinking Rollins was turning face


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

No :jbl MAGGLE your not steamrolling anywhere but there is a steaming pile of something where the main event of WM is supposed to be.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

rko sting randy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A interview with Randy & Sting out of nowhere


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting 100% got the biggest reaction of the night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE steamrolling to Mania. :lmao really Cole. :lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Orton's reaction to Sting was the best part of that ending.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LOVED THE ENDING.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So Sting is gonna talk for the 1st time on the Network?

This fuckin' company...


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

If they formed a tag team, they'd be 'The Viper and The Scoprion' aka 'Vorpion.'


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Shit if it wasn't for Sting I wouldn't give a shit about Wrestlemania.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Marked out for the Orton and V-Gilante String alliance. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just over 12 days...the hype is building...it will be...the next time I hear Jerry Lawler's voice fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> RAW is already a horror movie.


Or an internet Creepypasta


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

That was the first time i've been pumped up for a Sting segment. And i've been someone who's wanted him in WWE for YEARS!

I really hope this match with HHH is good, and it's enough to get Taker to have a final match with him at WM32.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Final segment was pretty cool as was the IC tag match and shenanigans.

I didn't pay attention to anything else to be honest.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And sting talks finally.... On the network.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> WWE steamrolling to Mania. :lmao really Cole. :lol


Steamrolling at a corpse's pace


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> Man, Sting is looking thin. He will still be wearing a shirt. He does look better, though.


DDp and his voodoo Yoga perhaps?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh, Sting can't be pushed, didn't make Reigns look strong enough :vince3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't all 3 hours be that energetic? 

You book shit for 3 hours, then do that. Stupid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Network is shite


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Woah, for a pretty generic promo at least Sting was very intense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why didnt Roman main event raw? He's the face of the company, damn it!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HE SPOKE!!!!!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Should've hired Schiavone for that, like when they bought in Chimel for Edge


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprisingly hardcore crowd for Iowa all night. Made what was mostly a lackluster raw at least watchable for most of it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I've waited YEARS to see sting whoop ass with that baseball bat in a wwe ring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Authority to beat Orton and Sting saves him and beats HHH, again.


yep


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sting showing up was cool (Y)

Still don't care for HHH/Sting though... or Wrestlemania for that matter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Loved the ending. Pretty decent raw.
Compared to last weeks raw. This 1 was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Why didnt Roman main event raw? He's the face of the company, damn it!


They can't sell WM with Roman.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel like they have sorted out a new deal him just showing up then speaking after the way they have been handling his stuff building to Mania... Damn its good to hear his voice he can still get a crowd worked up .


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

That was a fucking awesome ending...best one on Raw in a long time.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like they chilled out on the hairspray - good call. Sting looked pretty solid. I marked.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

2004 Randy Orton would have attacked Sting after they cleared the ring.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Main Headliner said:


> I've waited YEARS to see sting whoop ass with that baseball bat in a wwe ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


It was pretty legit. Wish he wasn't wasted on The Schnoz.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck it I want Sting as WWE champion


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charmqn said:


>


"Should I go back to being the legend killer........ Naw"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting looks in great shape. I just still hope he doesn't wrestle in a t-shirt


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I marked out like a fucking kid... 

STING, MAH FUCKING HERO!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Where's the orton sting interview on the network? I have a mania show in when I click live


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I honestly was worried that Orton was going to drop Sting for a second.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Very well could be!



Shadowcran said:


> DDp and his voodoo Yoga perhaps?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Charmqn said:


>


You just know that Legend Killer inside him is thinking "Should i RKO him now or when his back is turned"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have nothing for Orton and Sting on the Network


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Where's the orton sting interview on the network? I have a mania show in when I click live


It already happened, it was in the ring and lasted all of about a minute.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> I have nothing for Orton and Sting on the Network


It's already over


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> I have nothing for Orton and Sting on the Network


You missed it, lol. Only lasted 2 mins.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I liked the last segment.

But if Orton / Sting can beat Rollins / HHH / and Big Show, Kane, two others

I think Orton would beat Rollins and Sting beat HHH.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> I have nothing for Orton and Sting on the Network


It's over already. It was about 4 minutes long. Orton spoke then sting spoke and left


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Sting looks in great shape. I just still hope he doesn't wrestle in a t-shirt


I don't see why he doesn't put on the black scorpion singlet like he used to wrestle in. I'm sure it'll be fine. Hell Flair wrestled with no shirt on till he retired.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great Orton line

"....I gotta admit, that was pretty damn cool"


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep a decent ending, and the Iowa crowd was great!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone know how to watch the network exclusive again?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Whe Sting had his star made in 88 with the COC match, Randy Orton was eight years old. Fast forward to now and Randy and Sting are side by side with one a bona fide legend and the other one of the most title decorated wrestlers in company history. Randy is 34 now. At Randy's age, Sting had not even began the Crow stage yet. These things show two things: to those of us studied/old, time flies and how young Randy is in the business still despite doing so much.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Whe Sting had his star made in 88 with the COC match, Randy Orton was eight years old. Fast forward to now and Randy and Sting are side by side with one a bona fide legend and the other one of the most title decorated wrestlers in company history. Randy is 34 now. At Randy's age, Sting had not even began the Crow stage yet. These things show two things: to those of us studied/old, time flies and how young Randy is in the business still despite doing so much.


And patience is key in this business.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*My RAW Review... it sucked*

Not good. I fell asleep during the 3rd commercial in the tag match with Ambrose, Ziggler and Bryan. 3 commercial breaks for a 10min match? Seriously? Is it just me or the commercials were ridiculous today? Seriously 3 hours of RAW and I don't remember much. I fell asleep for about an hour of it and when I woke up all I saw was talking recaps and commercials. I loved when Sting came out though. 1/10 1 star for Sting appearance. 0 for everything else.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Never thought I'd see that! This segment has put me in a great mood, something WWE almost never does nowadays.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Things I learned tonight:

- Brock wants to rape Roman.......prison style.....like Shawshank Redemption

- Sting is in great shape and looks like he won't have to wrestle in a t-shirt

:dance


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Not an Orton fan, but it's always great to see iconic legends like Sting interacting with current wrestlers.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why does the WWE use a generic sting song UGH
> they don't have the rights to his WCW one?


I hope they use the Crow theme at Wrestlemania. Maybe this theme is just when he shows up in the arena, not wrestle yet and does a interview/appearence like Triple H's King of Kings theme.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

They seriously missed a trick not having Nikolai Volkoff come out with Rusev tonight.

Also, the guy in the crowd in the blue shirt, behind Roman during his promo :lmao absolute gold.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Highlights of the night:

Nikki Bella kicking ass
Sting and Randy Orton in a legendary RAW segment
Roman Reigns cutting a great promo
John Cena doing what he does best

Bad parts:

Axelmania getting the jobber entrance
NotLana accompanying Rusev to the contract signing
Clusterfuck tag match with the IC title match participants

Really good show overall, WWE is on fire lately. 8/10


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Iowa crowd surprised the hell out of me. My apologies for talking shit, thinking you guys would be terrible. You all were great tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This ending topped the one before the Rumble, a fucking amazing moment.

The other best parts of Raw were the IC championsip segment and the Bryan chants during the Reigns promo.

That's all I really remember.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Anybody got video of Sting speaking? Bullshit that they put it on the Network only when there's people that can't access it yet.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: My RAW Review... it sucked*



gabrielcev said:


> Not good. I fell asleep during the 3rd commercial in the tag match with Ambrose, Ziggler and Bryan. 3 commercial breaks for a 10min match? Seriously? Is it just me or the commercials were ridiculous today? Seriously 3 hours of RAW and I don't remember much. I fell asleep for about an hour of it and when I woke up all I saw was talking recaps and commercials. I loved when Sting came out though. 1/10 1 star for Sting appearance. 0 for everything else.


Wow. I fell asleep about the exact same time. This is the second week in a row that RAW has forced me to sleep early and fucked up my sleep schedule so I wake up in the middle of the night. Glad to know I'm not the only one bored to unconsciousness by this show. I also like Sandow a lot, so there's another correlation. We are bored brothers!


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> ?


They all got forced to wear cena shirts and take off their costumes


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to say I'm not a fan of that Sting jacket though. He should be in black and white. 

I would not mind a Sting-Orton feud with them having a match at Summerslam. Just have Orton RKO Sting on the RAW after Mania when they both are standing in the ring.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Anybody got video of that Lesnar video? I literally fell asleep right before it...


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*I am one of the biggest fans of Sting but, in Scott Steiner's words, HE'S FAT!
He could have utilized all these off days to build up a decent physique. And don't even get me started on that receding hairline.

Guys like Taker and Sting know it damn well that their looks play a significant role in their persona. They both are millionaires. Why the hell can't they get a hair loss treatment or hair transplant and get it over with? And before some smart asses try to point out the obvious, saying that people age, I want to reiterate that these guys have already delayed one of the greatest matches in Sting vs Taker and now when the time has finally come, we're getting 2 balding old guys. Anyway, that match is still one year away. Right now, Sting should've cut down on that beer belly and should have got a hair job to at least look the part. Nobody will judge him on his wrestling ability. It will be the spectacle that would be worth the money. Unfortunately he's not looking as great as expected.

/rant*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Positives*:

Divas got more time to wrestle.

The Miz got his ass kicked by Ryback.

They did a good job with the Cena / Rusev contract signing.

Cesaro got the win.

Show did us a favor and destroyed Rowan.

Zbyszko's tribute video was well done although how Shea Stadium wasn't mentioned in it is beyond me.

Heyman delivered again. Kudos to the fan who held up the "We Don't Want Roman" sign.



Brock Lesnar said:


> At Wrestlemania, I'm going to fu** up Roman Reigns! The end.


 

The MITB 6 Man Tag was fun. Killing's shirt hook made me LOL.

Hated WWE's power couple turning down The Architect for help (because we've never seen that before with Orton), but I enjoyed how they teased a face turn with Rollins when he got in Helmsley's face backstage.

A low key promo from Wyatt. 

Great ending to RAW. If that didn't get you excited for Wrestlemania, I don't know what will!



> Anybody got video of that Lesnar video? I literally fell asleep right before it...







- Vic


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

didnt watch and just read what happened.

no brock?!!? no taker?!?! 

wwe needs to stop with the part timers. Why cant brock/taker/sting work...what...2 months just to get the build up higher!. Does it really cost THAT much to have them appear every/most weeks in the runup to the biggest ppv of the year.

they are putting taker/brock/sting on the card in the hope that star power alone will get people to buy or they are so pig headed they think that we will tune in because its mania.

ive been watching on/off for most my life (im 32) and i dont recall a wrestlemania with this terrible buildup ever....and card


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll watch this later tonight after work, I'm expecting to watch maybe 25 mins of a 3 hour show just a couple of weeks away from wrestlemania, good job WWE.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The ending had me :mark: out like crazy. Sting looked freaking great.

Hopefully the t-shirt at least comes off for Mania :side:


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> They seriously missed a trick not having Nikolai Volkoff come out with Rusev tonight.
> 
> Also, the guy in the crowd in the blue shirt, behind Roman during his promo :lmao absolute gold.


Vince McMahon reportedly issued a warrant for #guyinblueshirt 's arrest
:vince3


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of RAW include Sting arriving to help Randy Orton take out The Authority. I enjoyed seeing them destroy the J & J company. Roman Reigns' promo with Heyman was not bad. It was good and he's improving. I thought the Nikki/AJ match was not bad either. It was very lengthy and Nikki has improved in the ring. I don't mind how the match finished either. Things I didn't enjoy were Cena/Rusev contract signing along with the guy with the fake accent and the IC Title roulette. I'm getting annoyed of R-Truth. Overall, this show was okay.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

4 /10 raw tonight. Sting was cool and rollins was good all night. Brock taped promo was good (not there though). All else was fail or just mediocre on raw


----------



## anhhai (Jun 18, 2007)

House Blackbeard said:


> The ending had me :mark: out like crazy. Sting looked freaking great.
> 
> Hopefully the t-shirt at least comes off for Mania :side:


prob working on his body for the final reveal at mania


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The crowd chanting for Sting :banderas

Sting appearing looking like he's put 10 pounds of muscle and doing what he does, beating up gangs. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Sting wrestles in a t-shirt at WrestleMania it's going to look ridiculous. Ric Flair showed his flabby bits so don't go getting all embarrassed Sting.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dat "We want Lana" chant. Good.

That lawyer dude's russian accent is awful. Whoever hired him should be punished. I dont think it's so difficult someone who can speak russian. Or just hire a normal american lawyer.

No Romen, you cant wrestle, but you will win and that's sad.


Pretty fun ending. Didn't expect wwe to use Sting till WM tbh.

Too many moves not connetcting. Too many.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Dat "We want Lana" chant. Good.
> 
> That lawyer dude's russian accent is awful. Whoever hired him should be punished. I dont think it's so difficult someone who can speak russian. Or just hire a normal american lawyer.
> 
> .


He was supposed to be a fake 

Like rusev hired some dude to put on the accent in the parking lot


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Go to the 3:58 mark for the Sting interview. 

x2jq1u4_raw-3-16-sting-plus-network-exclusive-interview_sport


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Markus123 said:


> Kane, Mark Henry and Big Show burying everyone, because they sure need that push.


They are legends and have to be respected, they always put over the younger talents, but that doesn't meen they always have to lose, they are legends and sometimes have to be dominant, and I enjoyed seen Kane dominating and eliminating 4 superstars, was amazing because I'm a Kane fan and I always enjoy when he shows his dominance


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like I was rewarded for my optimism, 7/10 show for me.

It was nice to see the divas get more time then usual, especially nikki she's quickly becoming my favorite diva.

I'm looking forward to Mizdow losing his shit and beating the fuck out of the Miz, it's going to be glorious.

Rusev/Cena segment was weird with the funny looking lawyer, I got a laugh out of it with JBL shitting on him though, but seriously need me that ravishing russian lana back on my screen asap.

Reigns cut a decent promo, can definitely see improvement in him, Heyman DA GAWD was awesome again though. Heyman could get me hyped for a leaf falling from a tree.

IC title stuff was good again, Barrett just bull hammering everyone in sight was great.

STING! STING! :mark: wasn't expecting that at all, he looked great out there, must've started working out for mania ages ago.

I couldn't be more hyped for WM31 right now, though saying that I robably will be this time next week :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I um, fell asleep during the opening segment and just woke back up.. Did I miss anything good? :lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Better, much better.

I'll credit where credit due it was an improvement on what we have been getting.

The start was a little long winded and it would seem like Orton vs Rollins is the mainevent at Mania with all the time it gets and build but it all made sense at the end.

Cena and Rusev contract signing was good, passionate and meaningful. Where the fuck was Lana? :lol

Cannot wait for that moment at Mania when Mizdow turns on Miz, crowd is gonna explode.

The divas deserve a wrap too, good air time and the match was decent. I know AJ isn't the greatest performer but the match was decent for a raw match.

Wyatt, fucking awesome again. Quickly becoming one of my favorites, such a great talker and gimmick.

Still not impressed with the mainevent build, I am sorry it's the mainevent and we are gonna get the face off fucking finally on the go home show? Why? Anyways tonight was the same old crap but Heyman again made it worthwhile, Reigns talking is :deanfpalm

Lesnar's promo was intense and bad ass.

That fucking ending! :mark:

That's how Raw should have ended for the past fucking 4 weeks! About time we got Sting, I marked like a little kid. I am against nostalgia yes but with him facing HHH it isn't a concern cause no new stars are getting ruined and it was great to see him be at Raw just add something to the show. Ending was awesome and his relaxed look like "yea whatever" when he appeared was great.

Is it just me or did he look in fucking great physical shape? :mark:

A lot better, still not perfect but a much better show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only seen the ending, probably watch Raw tonight if I have time.

But can I just say THAT IS HOW YOU FUCKING BOOK STING!

It was near god damn perfect and very reminiscent of the old WCW days, Sting looked fantastic out there and you can tell he just loved being able to be himself and show his personality. 

Top work for once WWE.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sting looked good, I think he and Triple H may surprise and put on a great match!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

So much for Sting remaining silent. :lol



> Where the fuck was Lana?


She's filming a movie with Edge.

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ This was really the only thing I enjoyed. The interaction between Bryan & Ziggler was great. Hopefully if Bryan wins the IC Title, these two get a SummerSlam match or something.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I asked this in the network update thread and got no answer. 

Does anyone know if they've added the Sting/Orton interview after Raw last night to the network? I can't find it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

GrapplingAddict said:


> I asked this in the network update thread and got no answer.
> 
> Does anyone know if they've added the Sting/Orton interview after Raw last night to the network? I can't find it.


----------



## JaydeeC (Mar 4, 2015)

Sting looked great. I'm actually excited to see Sting/HHH at Mania. 

Bray cutting a promo with a red urn. I want that urn!

Lesnar promo...:mark: It wasn't PG! 

Love the ending of Raw. That's how you book an ending!

Cena/Rusev was good, Heyman...enough said. Reigns is getting better, but this should have been established before Rumble.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Please change Sting's entrance music to the Crow Version from WCW.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, I'm not going to risk, just in case you're a minor.
> 
> Look at that crowd! They're going MILD!!!. One guy bobbing his head like he has a headset on and that's it...


Damn it.

Yeah I'm only eight.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Please change Sting's entrance music to the Crow Version from WCW.


You don't like the Scooby Doo Murder Mystery theme? Too bad :vince5


----------



## ICanIWillIBelieve (Mar 17, 2015)

One of the best Raws I've seen in a long, long time. 10/10 really. Awesome segments, promos and some good matches. Sting, Heyman/Reigns promo battle, Cena/Rusev, Rollins/Orton damn. Thank you for always entertaining this long time fan WWE!


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Man that ending with Sting was awesome. It got me so hype.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The last 5 minutes were good. I got hyped with Sting's appearance. Although Rollins, Sting, and Brock are the only saving graces of the build towards Mania, and 2 of the 3 never show up... Cena/Rusev is alright, I guess. 

Cole calling Sting's appearance "one of the greatest moments in Raw history" literally seconds after his appearance soured the whole ordeal for me a little. WWE can't do anything without attempting to hammer it home. Nothing can be even remotely subtle anymore. It's always got to be the "MOST AMAZING THING TO EVER HAPPEN IN THE HISTORY OF SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!!1!".

It might sound like a bitter comment, but speaking entirely factually; this RTWM is pathetic.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not really sure where else to post this so I'll post it here,

anyone else pick up on JBL calling it "The Stinger Drop"? :sad:

What the fuck, man?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WENT TOTALLY FUCKING NUTS FOR THAT DIRTY DEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL poor Booker T, Cole wouldn't let him finish a single sentence towards the end


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That lawyer was so terrible but at least Dean got a pin.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I can. I will. 



















































Change the channel.


----------



## Grabbag (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread was horrible. Stop watching if you can't enjoy it.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

I liked the ending, seemed like the dacks were stecked against Orton, then Sting saved the day.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

If you think cursing, tits and toilet humor make a good show, then you are just an AE fanboy and also an idiot. You can put on a good show, have good promos, have good booking under a PG banner.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoregrey said:


> If you think *cursing, tits and toilet humor* make a good show, then you are just an AE fanboy and also an idiot. You can put on a good show, have good promos, have good booking under a PG banner.


All those things are what made the AE legendary so I strongly disagree that those would have a negative impact on the product. Wrestling should be fun and a over the top form of entertainment and I miss hot divas having bikini matches and wrestlers that would talk shit and back it up in brutal matches. Also there is nothing wrong with being a AE fanboy I wear that badge with honor.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Shoregrey said:


> If you think cursing, tits and toilet humor make a good show, then you are just an AE fanboy and also an idiot. You can put on a good show, have good promos, have good booking under a PG banner.


I rather a good story than AE Antics. Agree 100%.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> All those things are what made the AE legendary so I strongly disagree that those would have a negative impact on the product. Wrestling should be fun and a over the top form of entertainment and I miss hot divas having bikini matches and wrestlers that would talk shit and back it up in brutal matches. Also there is nothing wrong with being a AE fanboy I wear that badge with honor.


I never said it would have a negative impact, but people who blame PG for the shit product nowadays are missing the point.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Shoregrey said:


> AttitudeEraMark4Life said:
> 
> 
> > All those things are what made the AE legendary so I strongly disagree that those would have a negative impact on the product. Wrestling should be fun and a over the top form of entertainment and I miss hot divas having bikini matches and wrestlers that would talk shit and back it up in brutal matches. Also there is nothing wrong with being a AE fanboy I wear that badge with honor.
> ...


PG was never the issue it was bland stories .

Cena vs Edge was PG really and tbh ppl cheered Cena cause Edge worked the crowd (mostly lol)


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoregrey said:


> I never said it would have a negative impact, but people who blame PG for the shit product nowadays are missing the point.


PG is a limitation and has hurt the product negatively. With a PG rating you re restricted in what you can do but with TV-14 you have more freedom to create compelling storyline's. 

I am not saying that just turning TV-14 will solve all the issues with booking but it would allow the writers more freedom if Vince had the balls to create a edgy product again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Heyman is turning on Brock.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The last two endings to RAW is how every one of them should end. Something exciting and cool happening (even though Orton's thing sort of dragged a little, but it made its point). 

Plus, Sting laying a beatdown on everyone... this sort of thing should happen more often. It seems like no one ever just gets their ass kicked anymore and have it mean something. It's either a bullshit story line ending or just a squash match that doesn't mean enough.

They need that fire/spark in matches and endings. I guess it's an obvious statement, but the bland running away/FUCKING ROLL UP PINS are so obnoxious and over used today.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just don't see anyway Orton can go over Seth.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> I think Heyman is turning on Brock.


Would make zero sense considering how Brock is and always will be Legit. 

It would make Heyman look STUPID in leaving a BEAST for a walking Shampoo Commercial.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shoregrey said:


> If you think cursing, tits and toilet humor make a good show, then you are just an AE fanboy and also an idiot. You can put on a good show, have good promos, have good booking under a PG banner.


"cursing, tits, and toilet humor" may not make a good show by themselves but they do ENHANCE a show's watch-ability(if there is such a word). Hell, if this still was TV-14 to go along with the crappy booking and all, it STILL would be more watchable than the bland watered-down PG garbage we're looking at weekly.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lesnar is gonna get the hell speared out of him and I can't wait baby!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm surprised we are STILL talking about the PG era. Guys, the Attitude Era is gone for good, a product is not good or bad based on the quantity of blood, tits, curses and garbage it contains. Not from my point of view.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RIP Attitude Era


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I personally think it would of been epic if when reigns starting talking to the camera lesnar came up behind him and tapped reigns on the shoulder and they had a brawl


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Somehow Seth Rollins will figure into this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton will thwart Seth.


----------

